# NF has 200,707 Members, You Slim and Fabulous Citizens



## Blue (Apr 21, 2005)

There's 20,000 people signed up, and we have 300 members online at busy times.

This isn't the sleepy forum it used to be.

EDIT: It's 50,000 now.

EDIT2: It's 80,000 now!!1 Oh sh-


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Apr 21, 2005)

Blueshift said:
			
		

> This isn't the sleepy forum it used to be.


that only means one thing!!!  : 

we > other forums releated to naruto

...and more work -_-;;


----------



## legan (Apr 21, 2005)

This place was sleepy at one point?

Must've missed it v_v


----------



## Shunsui (Apr 21, 2005)

Bloodloss said:
			
		

> This place was sleepy at one point?
> 
> Must've missed it v_v


me            too =\


----------



## Katara (Apr 21, 2005)

I missed the 20,000 mark?!  Damn, I wanted to screen-cap that. :/

Congrats to a very well-made/maintained forum! :raises glass


----------



## ShikaShikaBoomBoom (Apr 21, 2005)

This forum is _very_ *active* 
Promiscuity is a MUST in this forum!


----------



## The Scenester (Apr 21, 2005)

Bloodloss said:
			
		

> This place was sleepy at one point?
> 
> Must've missed it v_v



It's sleepy during 6-12 AM my time and when NT was just back up. Thank god that didn't last .
What member number am I? XD
And congratz indeed


----------



## Blue (Apr 21, 2005)

11,787, Scen.


----------



## The Scenester (Apr 21, 2005)

Blueshift said:
			
		

> 11,787, Scen.


Thx Blue ^___________^
My my... I would have imagined my number a bit less. It sure -feels- like I've been here longer  : 

20000. . . again. . . awesome XD


----------



## Konata Izumi (Apr 21, 2005)

How many active members?  
Gratz narutofanforums,we luff j00!
What member am i?


----------



## Zerolok (Apr 21, 2005)

20k members. . . And few remain of the members I met as a noob.  ing  Oh well, life goes on. 

You can find what member you are by clicking on your avatar or viewing your profile, look in the url, and find the last number  

Im 9008


----------



## Konata Izumi (Apr 21, 2005)

17170, thats cool.


----------



## EET (Apr 21, 2005)

Yay.

Weeeeeee. 

Im 12,715.


----------



## HyugaHinata (Apr 21, 2005)

Blueshift said:
			
		

> There's 20,000 people signed up, and we have 300 members online at busy times.
> 
> This isn't the sleepy forum it used to be.



Yeah, all right!  Well done to all the staff and community here. 

It's definitely much busier than AA, despite not being as old.  Well done!


----------



## UtOii17 (Apr 21, 2005)

wow so many memz


----------



## The Scenester (Apr 21, 2005)

I wanne be number 666. . . I'd sell my soul for that one


----------



## KK (Apr 21, 2005)

The Scenester said:
			
		

> I wanne be number 666. . . I'd sell my soul for that one



Sorry, that's mine. =x


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 21, 2005)

Wow, I can't believe it 

20,000 members and counting....

A true sign that these forums must be doing something right 

Keep up the good work


----------



## superman_1 (Apr 21, 2005)

wow..thats amazing.....so many members at NF and still more joining everyday.... this forums is the best......

well i m member 5908.....


----------



## The Scenester (Apr 21, 2005)

Kagakusha said:
			
		

> Sorry, that's mine. =x



Blargh! You'd have to be a member in september to have that number D=


I still wanne know who has it  >__>


----------



## EET (Apr 21, 2005)

Generic is Member 666.

Wallpaper


----------



## The Scenester (Apr 21, 2005)

^ He's never online anymore. O,O2 posts / a day!!
I want his number D=


----------



## ninamori (Apr 21, 2005)

That's cool. 20k memers. Something to brag about...

I'm too lazy to check my member number, but it's lower than most. ;]


----------



## EET (Apr 21, 2005)

I wanna be 1337 : (

Wallpaper

... He doesnt have any posts. -_-


----------



## ninamori (Apr 21, 2005)

OK, I ish 4783.

Lots smaller then Scen. And other peoples. 

I wish I were member no. 1! =O


----------



## mow (Apr 21, 2005)

number 255. Wow I was here since day one.


----------



## monk3 (Apr 21, 2005)

thats because we r0x0rz. im member 15702 

guess this means this is one of the 1337est forums on the web


----------



## The Scenester (Apr 21, 2005)

I still wanne be 666  Overall, ('m always online so technically you can add a month for my online-ness


----------



## Blue (Apr 21, 2005)

Your member number can't be changed.


----------



## Zerolok (Apr 21, 2005)

Well, you COULD rename the member that has the desired number and reset the password and change the post number and reputation   Not sure about the join date though.


----------



## Blue (Apr 21, 2005)

I could change the join date, too.

But I couldn't switch over posts or PMs.


----------



## Zerolok (Apr 21, 2005)

Well, post number


----------



## UtOii17 (Apr 21, 2005)

the more memz the more fun


----------



## Shiari (Apr 21, 2005)

20,000 members?  ....YAHOO! ^_^

Hm... I am member #11966 ...>.> Yay?


----------



## Reznor (Apr 22, 2005)

Kagakusha said:
			
		

> Sorry, that's mine. =x


You're 8530 by my count


----------



## Naruyamcha (Apr 22, 2005)

N?mero *15490*


----------



## Shunsui (Apr 22, 2005)

I'm number 458


trip digits own your souls


----------



## jkingler (Apr 22, 2005)

Tazmo is # 1 
There is no # 3 
I am # 5395 

XD


----------



## Shunsui (Apr 22, 2005)

DD was #3, he freaked out one time and deleted his account, then he made woozie and is back again


----------



## The Scenester (Apr 22, 2005)

Shunsui said:
			
		

> DD was #3, he freaked out one time and deleted his account, then he made woozie and is back again



So position 3 is available? 
Being member 666 would own my soul


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 22, 2005)

ummhh....I'm member #8073


----------



## Blue (Apr 22, 2005)

No you fools; no "positions" are available. You're stuck with your regestration number.


----------



## Racheal (Apr 22, 2005)

in the first half of the pack
7340 here
(I'm 7 at NT :\ I think that's because I was camping or something)

still love this place more


----------



## Spectrum (Apr 22, 2005)

I'm member #374.  I can't believe I actually signed up before NN.   Wow.

So far moe's the one to beat, though.  Anyone here got a lower number than 255?


----------



## The Scenester (Apr 22, 2005)

I wasn't serious about the positions. . . 
^374.. That's an early number. Must have joined right from the start I pressume XD


----------



## ReMiXau (Apr 22, 2005)

wow, congrats on the number. this shows you jsut how popular naruto is.
its some kind of super anime! XD
once again congrats and lets hope for another 20k more


----------



## Shunsui (Apr 22, 2005)

well, when the forums came about I was just coming out of my IRC Whore phase. These forums were a scary, boring, uninteresting place to me back then.


----------



## minou (Apr 22, 2005)

thats great only regret that i didnt join earlier


----------



## Jiraiya (Apr 22, 2005)

minou said:
			
		

> thats great only regret that i didnt join earlier


Agreed. I was browsing around this place for a while, maybe since October 2004, but I only joined in January 2005


----------



## 512 (Apr 22, 2005)

That's great.. Congrats Narutoforums!


----------



## Reznor (Apr 22, 2005)

@Shusui: What did DD "freak out" about?


----------



## jkingler (Apr 22, 2005)

^Good question!


----------



## Ryu (Apr 22, 2005)

..I wonder why so many people sign up and never post. 
..oh well, I'm number *5110* =D

oh, and about active members below moe, (whose not an admin and stuff) AKK is number 8 ^^ he's not so active anymore and stuff, but yeah =D


----------



## SoulFirez (Apr 22, 2005)

member nmr #99 


haha. I win.


----------



## Reznor (Apr 22, 2005)

AKK, a regular poster, is #8.


----------



## RodMack (Apr 22, 2005)

lets see......i am member #10642


----------



## EMPRA (Apr 22, 2005)

What a busy place...


----------



## legan (Apr 22, 2005)

I be number #3705


----------



## kimikiba (Apr 22, 2005)

im member 17347.........  right?


----------



## Reznor (Apr 22, 2005)

jkingler said:
			
		

> reznor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree, that was a good question.... now to have it answered..... 
<.< >.>


----------



## skethee2 (Apr 22, 2005)

alrite I am gonna ask the noob question
how do I find out which number I am


----------



## Drapesil (Apr 22, 2005)

wow! aswm keep it up and maybe i'll get my friends on here...hopefully...


----------



## MikaeruNoJutsu (Apr 22, 2005)

skethee2 said:
			
		

> alrite I am gonna ask the noob question
> how do I find out which number I am



 Click avatar and it's the number at the end of the URL, it was said on the 1st page of this thread   

 I'm 6351 woot, I'm in the thousands! ... hmmm :/


----------



## skethee2 (Apr 22, 2005)

MikaeruNoJutsu said:
			
		

> Click avatar and it's the number at the end of the URL, it was said on the 1st page of this thread
> 
> I'm 6351 woot, I'm in the thousands! ... hmmm :/


lol thanks
I am 14958
thats a weird #


----------



## ??? (inactive) (Apr 22, 2005)

I'm #16318 so take that all you 3282 people below me!  So who is number 20000 anyway?


----------



## skethee2 (Apr 22, 2005)

this guy is #20000


----------



## Shunsui (Apr 22, 2005)

umm, I'm not free to disclose to you the details of DD's freak-out >.>


----------



## The Scenester (Apr 22, 2005)

Shunsui said:
			
		

> umm, I'm not free to disclose to you the details of DD's freak-out >.>



I bet you're not. . . :eyeroll


----------



## atiss1 (Apr 22, 2005)

weeeoow thats a lot


----------



## Ahnolde (Apr 22, 2005)

huh.....no really XP


----------



## Kalmah (Apr 22, 2005)

The reasom we got 20k members is because I'm here.  If it wasnt 4 me ther wud be like 20 people. lol


----------



## jeffreysuk (Apr 22, 2005)

im one of them


----------



## Kami-Sama (Apr 23, 2005)

I'm member 599 WOOOTTTT  damn i'm so old here.. and so few post  

anyways congratz


----------



## Lammy (Apr 23, 2005)

Well done to NF Forums! Dudes, can you just IMAGINE how exponentially increased that number will be when Naruto airs on Cartoon Network US?! 


I'm 8856. What a lame number, I knew I shoulda regged in Sept instead of lurking!


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Apr 23, 2005)

Who is member 20.000 then?


----------



## Lammy (Apr 23, 2005)

Lamghari. Dang, that person has apart of my last name. Pfft, bet he/she never posts.

EDIT: Oh wait,  is UzumakiNaruto! WHOA!!!


----------



## KinKaze (Apr 23, 2005)

I Was Always Wondering....There're Also Another Naruto Forums...
So Is This One Like The Biggest,With the Most Members And the Most Active?

Oh,And I'm Member 4595


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Apr 23, 2005)

I'm no mormon you hormone.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Apr 23, 2005)

I kinda like this one homophone 

What's your fav homo word?


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Apr 23, 2005)

Ok then you have to click on the link "get most popular pages for "homoerotic"

Phobia words pwn you


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Apr 23, 2005)

oxymoronerotic


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Apr 23, 2005)

You know that america is built on prudes that left europe cuz they were tired of all the hawt gayaction.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Apr 23, 2005)

NAHA! That theory can't be true ,cuz we have people like Elton  John over here. He can't possibly decend from ugly buttsecks people!!


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Apr 23, 2005)

??? What? You suddently needed something meaningful?


----------



## Isamaru (Apr 24, 2005)

whoa i am member 14,020


----------



## Gono125 (Apr 24, 2005)

Man, this place has grown. Way to go "Naruto Forums"!


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Apr 24, 2005)

Gono125 said:
			
		

> Man, this place has grown. Way to go "Naruto Forums"!


you joined in sep 2004 but you only got like 3 posts :amazed


----------



## zingymaster (Apr 24, 2005)

whats up with all the insignificant spams


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Apr 24, 2005)

zingymaster said:
			
		

> whats up with all the insignificant spams


lol, looks who is talkin ^^

and im member 8745


----------



## zingymaster (Apr 24, 2005)

El Jackal said:
			
		

> lol, looks who is talkin ^^
> 
> and im member 8745


hey that was then , this is now, i'm a changed man  
i'm memeber no ----- cant find it


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Apr 24, 2005)

zingymaster said:
			
		

> hey that was then , this is now, i'm a changed man
> i'm memeber no ----- cant find it


just look over the avy you are using ^^
you are member 20126.

and we have over 20k....not bad


----------



## 200 IQ (Apr 24, 2005)

7722.. I doubt anyone could top that.


----------



## pajamas (Apr 24, 2005)

I'm number


*Spoiler*: _8_ 



HAHAHAHA  My number > yours...unless your one of the first 7 >_>




I'd like to thank HybridNaruto for that number


----------



## zingymaster (Apr 24, 2005)

El Jackal said:
			
		

> just look over the avy you are using ^^
> you are member 20126.
> 
> and we have over 20k....not bad


would have joined up much earlier, didnt realise i had to sign up again for this forum.


----------



## The Scenester (Apr 24, 2005)

I>>>>>>>you AKK :eyeroll


----------



## Gono125 (Apr 24, 2005)

El Jackal said:
			
		

> you joined in sep 2004 but you only got like 3 posts :amazed




Haha, yeah, I've been viewing the forums for a long time...first time posting, =P. 

Anyway, way to go NF!


----------



## PandaBot (Apr 25, 2005)

Thats my number --->16488


----------



## rokkudaime (Apr 25, 2005)

Thats a lot of members. I guess thats what you'd expect from the best naruto forum.


----------



## Sayo (Apr 25, 2005)

rokkudaime said:
			
		

> Thats a lot of members. I guess thats what you'd expect from the best naruto forum.


hahaha yeh
.
..
.
*slaps NT*


----------



## Teijin (Apr 25, 2005)

I dont have the slightest idea what number i am


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 25, 2005)

Same here xD


----------



## Reznor (Apr 25, 2005)

^^Teijin - 13912
^ Lord Of D - 2681



			
				AKK said:
			
		

> My number > yours...unless your one of the first 7 >_>


Actually, your number is *<* [/Literal Bastard]


----------



## silleung (Apr 25, 2005)

cool, 20,000+ peepz online.yay, im 11113! dat meanz like half of da memberz joind durin 2005. wonder which admin iz da 1st?


----------



## pajamas (Apr 25, 2005)

Tazmo duh

they're his forums...or were...


----------



## kakashie-sensei (Apr 25, 2005)

wow 20000 members is pretty much
a friend of mine has his own forum to and he only has 132 members
boy is he going to be jaelous


----------



## EenXsooN (Apr 25, 2005)

thats krazy


----------



## Totesmetall (Apr 25, 2005)

well lets see i havnt the slightest idea what number i am but ill gues 9,243


----------



## pajamas (Apr 25, 2005)

tote you are 5234

hover over your avatar and look at the link and the last numbers (after the =) are your number

or click the ava and see the the URL, same thing


----------



## Floozie (Apr 25, 2005)

wow this site is huge o.o i hope it keeps growing ^.^


----------



## Nine-tailed Fox (Apr 26, 2005)

im happy to be an old member that forgot his password to his name so he had to create a new one.  So yea... i remember those slow times, good times, but not as good as they are now.


----------



## the original fusan (Apr 26, 2005)

This is one of the best forums i have ever been on. 20,000 Thats pretty good but we can get more so we can be the best!


----------



## rokkudaime (Apr 26, 2005)

the original fusan said:
			
		

> This is one of the best forums i have ever been on. 20,000 Thats pretty good but we can get more so we can be the best!


We are the best.


----------



## Milenko (Apr 26, 2005)

cool


----------



## Nybarius (Apr 27, 2005)

Just signed up.  I look forward to contributing some Naruto theories.

-n


----------



## Sayo (Apr 27, 2005)

rokkudaime said:
			
		

> We are the best.


aww, how cute when sucha little fella says such big words


----------



## Jordy (Apr 27, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> aww, how cute when sucha little fella says such big words



Nicely said from the greatest supporter of the forums  You always keep the forums active


----------



## rokkudaime (Apr 27, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> aww, how cute when sucha little fella says such big words


lol...I know, Sayoko, I know..


----------



## Zerkreaper (Apr 27, 2005)

When was the great NF at a  sleepy point ? hahaha ryte ur jokin with me ryte


----------



## vovaldo (Apr 27, 2005)

thats a lot of people


----------



## Deadmon (Apr 27, 2005)

I thought NF already had more than 20000...oh well.


----------



## Sayo (Apr 28, 2005)

Zerkreaper said:
			
		

> When was the great NF at a  sleepy point ? hahaha ryte ur jokin with me ryte


when i was forced to unplug myself from the computer and go on a holiday >,>


----------



## Even (Apr 28, 2005)

Yay, all other Naruto forums are  by us
What number am I??


----------



## Sayo (Apr 28, 2005)

Even said:
			
		

> What number am I??


you are specimen #6881


----------



## Reznor (Apr 28, 2005)

A lot of people want to know what number they are....
Why not post know to in the first post?

Actually, 99% of ppl don't read the first post anyway....


----------



## Sayo (Apr 28, 2005)

you mean blue edits her first post with a message that says "_hold your curser on your avi and you'll see your number in the left bottem of your windows loading screen_"


----------



## Reznor (Apr 28, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> you mean blue edits her first post with a message that says "_hold your curser on your avi and you'll see your number in the left bottem of your windows loading screen_"



Yeah, that was what I meant.... but I'm not sure if anyone who doesn't know how to find their number will read the first post.

Meh. It might help some of the ppl I guess.

I was seeing that iit wass a frequent question


----------



## Seraphim (Apr 28, 2005)

All I have to say on the matter is..
Thats awesome, congrats Taz and well done to our staff for keeping this place so great.
[/scumpost]
>_>


----------



## Kenshin0 (May 1, 2005)

Cool......


----------



## dart533 (May 4, 2005)

Wow... That's a LOT of people that are interested in Naruto...


----------



## Shin Bastard (May 4, 2005)

1,000+ of those are probably banned.


----------



## rumblebelly (May 4, 2005)

yah, and prolly another 5000 inactive??


----------



## shakyninja (May 4, 2005)

Happy knowing I played my part


----------



## pengiranijam (May 4, 2005)

Great great...,
I hope members inreasing more tommorow..... 

More members more post.....


----------



## ridemylightningx (May 4, 2005)

This forum rocks. >=)


----------



## Shonin (May 4, 2005)

Yayayay! Been here since February.


----------



## DarkMyths (May 4, 2005)

Holy Shnizzly!! That's a heck lot of members


----------



## gusto5 (May 4, 2005)

wow this is gigantic. im already member 21,211


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 5, 2005)

YEa it is but alot of them dont post as much.. But still a feat in itslef


----------



## Shunsui (May 5, 2005)

Shin Bastard said:
			
		

> 1,000+ of those are probably banned.


only about 200 or so are banned 

Yes, many are very inactive, though this is true of all giant forums


----------



## player (May 5, 2005)

HolyCows BatMan!  20K members!
Doses't it make you feel fuzzy inside to thnk that you are on of them?


----------



## Innova (May 5, 2005)

Sw33t   

30K Members, Here We Go!!!!


----------



## The Scenester (May 5, 2005)

200 banned people. . . oh my oh my


----------



## Sayo (May 5, 2005)

lol, i bet around 15K inactive XD
but still it's busy as hell >,>


----------



## MechaTC (May 5, 2005)

I'm member 48  first 50


----------



## Kahve (May 6, 2005)

What forum has the most members i think?


----------



## _shiNo_ (May 6, 2005)

Oh..............my god this forum is really good
Hurray to the administrator/s because they make so good forum with so much members i used to log in a forum with only 2.500 members and only 20 activate members (in good times) i am so delighted to be a member of this forum i really want to be a good member here  

.......Hurray to administrator/s


----------



## Sayo (May 6, 2005)

Kahve said:
			
		

> What forum has the most members i think?


all anime forums in the world u mean??? =\\


----------



## Zhongda (May 6, 2005)

Kahve said:
			
		

> What forum has the most members i think?


do u mean forum with most members.. i think its gaia... theyv got more than a million o.o


----------



## Kahve (May 6, 2005)

*WHA!*
Gaia? What kind of forum is it?


----------



## Reznor (May 6, 2005)

Kahve said:
			
		

> *WHA!*
> Gaia? What kind of forum is it?


And Anime Role Playing forum, I think.

Pay no attention to them!


----------



## Zhongda (May 6, 2005)

yeah theyr mostly booger faced 12 years olds *remembers self six years back*


----------



## Requiem* (May 6, 2005)

+1 new member, me!


----------



## Kahve (May 6, 2005)

reznor said:
			
		

> Pay no attention to them!


Sir yes sir! 
Can a forum even HAVE that many members? With bandwidth problems in mind?


----------



## Sayo (May 6, 2005)

gaia is indeed big, but there all braindead kids who flame eachother. . =\
but some of the online gaming/design cummunity and art community also have very large forums and alot more mature than forums like gaia. =}


----------



## Kahve (May 6, 2005)

If you call deviantart a forum, they must be very large too right?


----------



## dmby (May 6, 2005)

Well, we rock.  We are big, and we are smart.  (With the exeption of a few).  Best forum out there, id say


----------



## atiss1 (May 6, 2005)

WOoOoOOooOey.. thats a big number


----------



## Soredakeka? (May 7, 2005)

Lots of weirdos here. I guess it was always full of weirdos but the weirdo ratio has just gone off the charts. I'll probably be posting here alot more I think it's about time I found a new permanent forum home.


----------



## Wing-Zero (May 7, 2005)

we are so huge i get lost


----------



## Naruto-1 (May 7, 2005)

man this is a goood achievment

20k o.0


----------



## Sayo (May 7, 2005)

> I think it's about time I found a new permanent forum home.


than you'll end up like me ;[


----------



## Benny (May 7, 2005)

YEAH!!!!! 




... *shrugs and leaves for another month*


----------



## rokkudaime (May 7, 2005)

this is the only naruto forum i post in. I wonder how many more members will appear in half a year?


----------



## odin_valkyrie (May 7, 2005)

hmmm 20000 that makes me just another peon i guess lol


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 7, 2005)

rokkudaime said:
			
		

> this is the only naruto forum i post in. I wonder how many more members will appear in half a year?




when naruto makes it's official entry into the U.S. , I expect alot more


----------



## Arima Teppei (May 7, 2005)

lol when it will be in the U.S. it will go like crazy and people all over the place there gonna get wild on here


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 7, 2005)

Gompiej said:
			
		

> lol when it will be in the U.S. it will go like crazy and people all over the place there gonna get wild on here




Yep, I guess we kinda came in on the ground floor. 

*shudders to think about fans who will experience naruto for the first time in English* :xp


----------



## Miso (May 7, 2005)

Congrats to my fav forum!
It's good to have so many members. I just love it to check in and see many new posts.
Great!


----------



## exar14kun (May 8, 2005)

Yes double congrats. This forum deserves it. !!


----------



## gomen (May 10, 2005)

I just joined but congrats to you, good site with good information about this manga/anime.


----------



## kungpaopnda (May 10, 2005)

I too just joined but wow this forum is full of many lively threads :3


----------



## Even (May 11, 2005)

Congrats to the best Naruto forum out there. Keep on with the good work guys


----------



## 9-e10do (May 11, 2005)

nice this forum is HUGE..and its getting bigger every day


----------



## Sayo (May 14, 2005)

9-e10do said:
			
		

> nice this forum is HUGE..and its getting bigger every day


indeed, we have since this thread got posted a new large amount of 2000 members =)


----------



## Damage Inc. (May 14, 2005)

awesome!  ... maybe in some time it will grow that fast that I'll be considered as a veteran lol ...


----------



## Sayo (May 14, 2005)

Damage said:
			
		

> awesome!  ... maybe in some time it will grow that fast that I'll be considered as a veteran lol ...


well if it keeps growing well be at a number of 30K to 40K, that's much for a forum like this that only excists a year. . .


----------



## Damage Inc. (May 14, 2005)

u said since this thread started forum gained 2k more members.. in 3 weeks..if it keeps growin in that relation until september there'll be about 30 k users... but i think it's an exponential function so there'll probably be many more... maybe 40 k users...


----------



## Sopis (May 15, 2005)

this forum is great


----------



## Ittachi (May 19, 2005)

Just joined but this forum look good so far =),keep it up


----------



## beaver terrorist (May 20, 2005)

*congrats*

20 000 thats huge, few other forums can beat that number. The NARUTO serie is just too GOOD  :


----------



## uncanny_sama (May 20, 2005)

hey well done!
i just joined yesterday, i wanted to join for much longer but i was just lazy i guess
so yesterday at work i got bored (again :S) so i joined up 
all i have to do now is make pretty avatar and sig  muwaha

keep up the good work!


----------



## dont_look_back (May 20, 2005)

im not surprised this isnt just the best naruto forum or anime forum this is the best forum of all    :moustache  :blackgai  :blackmous


----------



## skyfire (May 20, 2005)

i have to say that this is by far the best forum i've been 2. ^^


----------



## shadowbigboss (Jun 6, 2005)

I was talking about Naruto on Nexgear but i guess i dont have too anymore


----------



## SouljahRomeo (Jun 17, 2005)

Great..thats cool that there are 20,000. NAruto is the best anime ever..


----------



## ZSikan (Jun 29, 2005)

Nice 20k Members!


----------



## Noire (Jun 30, 2005)

Well, congratz Naruto Forums! It's the best Naruto Forum evah, we worship you ^^


----------



## alberty02 (Jul 8, 2005)

great job guys keep it up


----------



## anubls (Jul 9, 2005)

congratulaitons ppl. naruto forums rawk!


----------



## mary no jutsu (Jul 20, 2005)

wow 20,000 that is alot i can hardly recognize anyone on this forum anymore i need to come here more often CONGRATULATIONS NARUTOFORUMS.


----------



## Remco05 (Jul 20, 2005)

Wow, 20000 keep it up! Congrats


----------



## Sayo (Jul 20, 2005)

anubls said:
			
		

> erm, congratuliations spelt like this?


nope, it's spelled "Congratulations" and don't doublepost


----------



## Jun (Jul 20, 2005)

:rofl


----------



## jkingler (Jul 20, 2005)

So how many members are we at now? 25,000? I expect this place to hit at least 30 by a week into the CN release of Naruto


----------



## Jones (Jul 20, 2005)

jkingler said:
			
		

> So how many members are we at now? 25,000? I expect this place to hit at least 30 by a week into the CN release of Naruto



ya, wouldnt doubt it. then we'll laugh at them and tell them the whole storyline just to piss them off.


----------



## Zhongda (Jul 20, 2005)

> So how many members are we at now? 25,000? I expect this place to hit at least 30 by a week into the CN release of Naruto


more like another 20,000 in a month from its release


----------



## Sayo (Jul 20, 2005)

jkingler said:
			
		

> So how many members are we at now? 25,000? I expect this place to hit at least 30 by a week into the CN release of Naruto


Members: 26,501


----------



## Keido (Jul 20, 2005)

yey lots of members ^^ 
sum ppl and i might of recruited some guests in the 9th agony thread xD i hope we helped =]


----------



## Edgecrusher (Jul 20, 2005)

HAUNTER said:
			
		

> more like another 20,000 in a month from its release



I'm looking forward to some downtimes 

And this is great news. Simply marvelous!


----------



## Sayo (Jul 20, 2005)

this also means that a specific focussed small forum based on a popular serie with a large community can grow larger than forums wich are more globall (since this is just naruto but has grown with severall sub area's devoted to anime's like bleach)


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Jul 20, 2005)

Congrats everyone.


----------



## shizuru (Jul 20, 2005)

20,000 member wow


----------



## Mr.Duck (Jul 20, 2005)

thats a lot of members!congrats~


----------



## Tsukune Aono (inactive) (Jul 21, 2005)

Hi.....dattebayo!!!


----------



## Edgecrusher (Jul 21, 2005)

That's called spam you know...  You get arrested for crap like that here!


----------



## Sayo (Jul 21, 2005)

uzumaki_naruto91 said:
			
		

> fdsdfsdfsfsdfs


stfu moron. . . .


----------



## Misk (Jul 21, 2005)

The Sayoko has spoken!


----------



## Haruka (Jul 21, 2005)

Inuyasha said:
			
		

> The Sayoko has spoken!


Gasp!

*grumble *grumble.


----------



## OniTasku (Aug 12, 2005)

I have a feeling NF is going to be bursting at the seams with noobs come September. =/


----------



## DevilB0i (Aug 12, 2005)

Kiri no Kunoichi said:
			
		

> There's 20,000 people signed up, and we have 300 members online at busy times.
> 
> This isn't the sleepy forum it used to be.


and im apart of it


----------



## Kagenin (Aug 12, 2005)

In september? why or is that when naruto airs in america... good lord... i hope they dont butcher it...


----------



## OniTasku (Aug 12, 2005)

Kagenin said:
			
		

> In september? why or is that when naruto airs in america... good lord... i hope they dont butcher it...



Indeed, come September will be the United States airing of the Naruto dub. September 10th, I do believe. I'm not really looking forward to seeing it dubbed and massively edited. 

Not to mention the hordes of noobs that will swarm NF.


----------



## Jh1stgen (Aug 12, 2005)

Ur right man. It's actually scary how many new members will register in the forum. My guess is 5x?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 12, 2005)

JH1stGen said:
			
		

> Ur right man. It's actually scary how many new members will register in the forum. My guess is 5x?




Sounds like a pretty fair estimate....And google will be the bringer of destruction 


Or salvation if you believe the influx of newcomers is a blessing


----------



## Jh1stgen (Aug 12, 2005)

Ya ... if Inuyasha didnt come to North America. I dont think i would've got into it. So that concept should be the same with Naruto IMO. Lots and lots of brand new folks will get into it, and most likely onto this forum so they can dl it rather than waiting+dubs sux


----------



## Keido (Aug 12, 2005)

20 000 ? wow in how much time ?


----------



## Sayo (Aug 12, 2005)

Keido said:
			
		

> 20 000 ? wow in how much time ?


 Members: 28,020  atm.


----------



## OniTasku (Aug 12, 2005)

Hey Sayoko, how many members do you expect will join in the month of September due to the explosion of Naruto in the US?


----------



## Kno7 (Aug 14, 2005)

wow. My number is 6,558. Guess that makes me..old XD

I hope american naruto watchers are not bright enough to google "naruto" . This place is gonna be filled with noobs.


----------



## Reznor (Aug 14, 2005)

I'm member number 6


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 14, 2005)

Reznor said:
			
		

> I'm member number 6



I guess that would make me member -8041  

we know rez, we know......


----------



## Reznor (Aug 14, 2005)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> I guess that would make me member -8041
> 
> we know rez, we know......


The subject was on the table 

Damn, I remember back in the day, anything someone mentioned rep, Ronin would run in and show his..... I always thought that was kinda goofy... have I become the same


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 14, 2005)

Reznor said:
			
		

> The subject was on the table
> 
> Damn, I remember back in the day, anything someone mentioned rep, Ronin would run in and show his..... I always thought that was kinda goofy... have I become the same




No....not rez 

At least you have something worth showing off 

...wait did that come out right?  

And I only show off my rep to noob...I wish I had a camera because their expression are priceless


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 14, 2005)

kira what are u trying to prove with ur ava  





( hehehehe ur good man ur good)


----------



## Kagenin (Aug 14, 2005)

Well from what i have seen of dubbed anime from Japan either they a) edit all the good parts out and replace it with something dumb or b) BUTCHER the voice overs

Editoff topic) Oh yes Wat are you trying to prove with that avatar, Kira?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 14, 2005)

she is hot.. thats for sure but i would still rather mai


----------



## lekki (Aug 14, 2005)

I didn't like the ending to that, I wanted some resoultion with the relationships. It seemed as if there was going to be one big orgy at the end. Which can also be good every once in awhile but not always, you know?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 14, 2005)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> kira what are u trying to prove with ur ava
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Well, let's see, were in a thread talking about the great growth of NF and it's potential to explode in the next couple of months due to the introduction of the naruto anime to North America and the last couple of posts are about Mai HiME and my avy. 

I've proved all alot when I garnered this much attention...Mission complete 
And yeah...the ending had my scratching my noggin, and I hope the upcoming 2nd season provides a better resolution.  

As for the girls, Mai is cute, but Natsuki takes the cake when it come to the hotness factor  

Thanks all, I aim to please ^_^


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 15, 2005)

i need one of ur sexy avas! 

o on the second mai himi thing its not going ot be the same characters just to let ya know.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 16, 2005)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> i need one of ur sexy avas!
> 
> o on the second mai himi thing its not going ot be the same characters just to let ya know.




You mean it will be a whole new cast?? :S 

I don't know if I want to watch it then...:xp


*afraid of change* =/ 

...oh..and...errhhh..woot....we have alot of members... 

Just saw a came back from a certain anime forum that had +57,000 visitors on one day...a record for that site


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 16, 2005)

yea a whole new cast  can find out more at animesuki.coms forums/


----------



## shizune (inactive) (Aug 16, 2005)

wow i havent been here in a while and look how the forum's grown! :


----------



## Sayo (Aug 16, 2005)

shizune said:
			
		

> wow i havent been here in a while and look how the forum's grown! :


it's some1 from september *waves*

yesh, it has indeed grown ^^


----------



## slasher1001 (Aug 16, 2005)

what can i say....


----------



## rickiscool80 (Aug 28, 2005)

*Naruto UK*

Does anyone know when Naruto is coming to the UK?


----------



## Sayo (Aug 28, 2005)

rickiscool80 said:
			
		

> Does anyone know when Naruto is coming to the UK?


eeeeep, a trol!


----------



## Anax (Aug 30, 2005)

i.) When you hover over any link you can see on the [status bar ] (if that's what it's called in English) the actual text of the link, so you don't have to be on your profile, just hover the cursor over anyone's alias and the last No. is that person registration number (or whatever). 
 Some three years ago I started paying attention to what the text on the links said and messed around with the numbers now and then or other things. 
e.g. when a page says [setlang=Eng] and I go put [setlang=Gre] I turn the page from English to Greek (works on my uni's pages ).
 Some two years ago a bunch of friends and I would roam around AudioGalaxy puting various dates and other numbers on the thread No. 
ii.) Ok, a "cool No.s list": 666, 999, 6666, 9999 , 1337, 4337, 1666, 1999, 2000, 2004 (Olympics in Athens), 2008 (Olympics in Beijing), 19633 (Brandon Heat's year of birth), 19662 (Brandon Heat's year of death), 1789 (French revolution), 1821 (Greek revolution against the Turks), 1940 (Greek resistance against the Nazis), 1, 7, 9, 1986 (year of birth of all 19 yrs on the board), 1974 (if you don't know this you deserve spanking), 1984 (no comment), 1982 (Kristin Kreuk's year of birth  ). Enough... unless you want more 
iii.) On AudioGalaxy where I spent three years on board Final Fantasy VII some friends and I called it "board #8109" for apparent reasons ^_^
iv.) Good to be here, number 28740, hope I'll meet a lot more numbers... er, I mean people 
v.) No. 3682 seems to be a neat person datte bayo


----------



## White-Fang_KaKashi_UK (Aug 30, 2005)

innit congrats now lets reach the  million mark =D


----------



## Tousenz (Sep 10, 2005)

> Currently Active Users: 1701 (484 members and 1217 guests)





30,000 users.


----------



## Gooba (Sep 11, 2005)

I updated the title.


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Sep 11, 2005)

Wow. Congrats to NF on 30,000 members!


----------



## Gooba (Sep 11, 2005)

I like how the combined postcount of the users 10,000 20,000 and 30,000 is 0.


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Sep 11, 2005)

Well...that's interesting...=/ hey ll haveno posts?


----------



## aLkeMiSt (Sep 11, 2005)

Wow, we've reached the 30,000 mark so quickly.


----------



## 8018 (Sep 12, 2005)

dam o.o 
30,000
thats too much \>.</

theres prolly double 
accounts >.>


----------



## Oompje (Sep 12, 2005)

30.000:amazed I sure hope that not everyone will enter the forum at the same time it would cause the forum to slow down to the speed of a snail


----------



## Sayo (Sep 12, 2005)

KnK said:
			
		

> There's 20,000 people signed up





> 30,000 Members...!


seems like somebody needs to edit her post


----------



## theoneandonly (Sep 12, 2005)

wow... so many members now... i remembered when i joined NF there were only about 3000 members...


----------



## chauronity (Sep 12, 2005)

Yeah, this forum is coming BIG.


----------



## Sayo (Sep 12, 2005)

well it's almost up for a whole year, 30.000 members in  just a year


----------



## Neenah (Sep 12, 2005)

its liek whoa.... ......XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD....NFNFNFNF..

 do u guys think that the members population will reach 50,000 by Dec...


----------



## dylec (Sep 12, 2005)

Yusura said:
			
		

> do u guys think that the members population will reach 50,000 by Dec...


50,000 is possible.. with the manga being serialized in SJ & the anime being aired, but i doubt it can reach that by Dec this year, maybe next year


----------



## Utz (Sep 12, 2005)

Congrats on 30,000! zorz  XD

Very happy to see the forum has grown so much, last November when I joined there wasn't nearly as many hehe. Great job everyone!


----------



## Sayo (Sep 12, 2005)

> 50,000 is possible..


she says 20.000 members by december, let's stay reaseneble people. . .


----------



## TEK (Sep 12, 2005)

This forum is gonna get bigger oncle the English dubbed fans start barging in here. For better or worse depends on what they post when they come.


----------



## S_Shadow (Sep 12, 2005)

The Elephant King said:
			
		

> This forum is gonna get bigger oncle the English dubbed fans start barging in here.



Like me for example. Any chance that the member count has gone up?


----------



## mow (Sep 12, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> well it's almost up for a whole year, 30.000 members in  just a year



And you and I were here through out it.

<3


----------



## rokkudaime (Sep 12, 2005)

nice! its only been 4 months or so since we had the 20,000 mark.


----------



## DeathIsComing (Sep 12, 2005)

but that only adds up to...20,300 not 30,000...:\


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Sep 12, 2005)

Congrats on the 30, 000 members, I am glad I could be a member here


----------



## Gunners (Sep 12, 2005)

this place has come along way im suprised at how late i joined ive been watching and readin since december i was jus to lzy to subcribe.


----------



## dylec (Sep 12, 2005)

> she says 20.000 members by december, let's stay reaseneble people. . .


Please re-read my reply, see the next part after the ...


----------



## Sayo (Sep 12, 2005)

dylec said:
			
		

> Please re-read my reply, see the next part after the ...


*same answer* . . . .
20.000 in such time, your 2 optimistic


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Sep 12, 2005)

I used to be like one of 11 000, now I'm one of 30 000, this is starting to look more and more like the real wordl


----------



## Gooba (Sep 12, 2005)

Toiletnojutsu said:
			
		

> I used to be like one of 11 000, now I'm one of 30 000, this is starting to look more and more like the real wordl


I used to be one of 11,000 now I am one of 9.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Sep 12, 2005)

Oh My Fucking God!

Anti Mods Are Made As We Speak!


----------



## MechaTC (Sep 12, 2005)

Toiletnojutsu said:
			
		

> Oh My Fucking God!
> 
> Anti Mods Are Made As We Speak!


*flushes you down the toilet*


----------



## Sayo (Sep 12, 2005)

#3682  . . . 

lucky numbers?


----------



## MechaTC (Sep 12, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> #3682  . . .
> 
> lucky numbers?


*molests celly*


----------



## Kno7 (Sep 12, 2005)

^ lucky numbers indeed.


----------



## monk3 (Sep 12, 2005)

haha wooooo 30,000 that was fast considering 10,000 people had to join by the time the last thread was posted.


----------



## Vicious ♥ (Sep 16, 2005)

sukeeeeeeeeeeeee... thats great.. but I do think that maybe 50% of those people are inactive..


----------



## Sayo (Sep 16, 2005)

there was a time my postcount was way ahead of the number of members, . . guess that's over >_>


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 16, 2005)

EroGaki2005 said:
			
		

> sukeeeeeeeeeeeee... thats great.. but I do think that maybe 50% of those people are inactive..



That's still a very big number for a forum..:S


----------



## TEK (Sep 22, 2005)

Wow, I can't believe the forums has gotten so big. I wonder if we'll reach 40,000 by December. At this rate, I think it could be possible.


----------



## Archssor (Sep 22, 2005)

Crazy...


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Sep 22, 2005)

I think we'll reach 40,000 before the New Year.


----------



## TDM (Sep 22, 2005)

No, I doubt it. You think too far ahead.


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Sep 22, 2005)

But by then, the dub will have gotten into full swing. You have to think about that, too.


----------



## dylec (Sep 23, 2005)

If anyone cares, we have at least 31,000 registered members as of now. 
Will this topic number change only when we hit every 10,000?


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Sep 26, 2005)

Geeze that many members?  My first forum, which I joined 2 days before this one, just got up to 1000 and was celebrating 


			
				Captain Obvious said:
			
		

> This is a really popular forum isn't it.


----------



## mgrace (Sep 26, 2005)

Who will make the 2,000,000 Post......

I wonder.... Chammy your new avatar looks so much better


----------



## shinraiden (Sep 26, 2005)

Here's the 2 millionth post. here? We're 80~81 thousand over that now, so ~10k posts per day puts us on track for adding over three and a half million posts in the next year, not counting the purges.


----------



## Dyroness (Sep 26, 2005)

Dark_wolf247 said:
			
		

> But by then, the dub will have gotten into full swing. You have to think about that, too.



I don't want to even imagine, but the ratio of dub watchers may rise to 30-50% total :S


----------



## KK (Sep 27, 2005)

Congratulations, users. We have now reached 35,000 members.


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Sep 27, 2005)

Already?! O___O



> I don't want to even imagine, but the ratio of dub watchers may rise to 30-50% total :S



However unfortunate it may be...I think you're right.


----------



## naruto487 (Sep 28, 2005)

thats freakan cools yheaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ah B (Sep 28, 2005)

Gagagoosha! @Д@ said:
			
		

> Congratulations, users. We have now reached 35,000 members.



 
We need some drinks to celebrate!


----------



## Neenah (Sep 28, 2005)

we are gonna reach 50,000 in NO time...0.0
.
.
.
.


----------



## RodMack (Sep 28, 2005)

there's still a long way to go until 50,000


----------



## Sake Hokage (Sep 28, 2005)

this is a huge forum, just about as big as the FMA one I joined......but so far I like the people here better


----------



## OniTasku (Sep 28, 2005)

36,000 members.....*dumbfounded*

Amazing. I mean, even though I joined in February, it was only about 15,000 people I think.


----------



## KK (Sep 29, 2005)

Scratch that; we've almost reached 32,000 users. I was probably completely wanked when making the previous post. :x


----------



## ZabuzaKakashi (Sep 29, 2005)

I'm #691. Wow. I'm pwned by 690 people. Ouchie.


----------



## Dragonzair (Sep 29, 2005)

This just goes on to show how poplular naruto got on CN. 

 soo many members.


----------



## Reznor (Sep 29, 2005)

ZabuzaKakashi said:
			
		

> I'm #691. Wow. I'm pwned by 690 people. Ouchie.


Why? Is your status on a forum determine strictly by your member ID number?


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Sep 29, 2005)

31,743....o_o...Almost 32000 already.


----------



## Sayo (Sep 29, 2005)

And another bunch, goes on and on


----------



## RodMack (Sep 29, 2005)

and it will continue that way....


----------



## Psyonic (Sep 29, 2005)

And even more!


----------



## RodMack (Sep 29, 2005)

i'm pretty sure everyone gets the picture


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Sep 29, 2005)

Yeah, I don't really think there's a point in stating it over and over again...>___>


----------



## Psyonic (Sep 29, 2005)

Yes there is~

And even more.


----------



## RodMack (Sep 29, 2005)

for the love of God, we get the picture!!! ing


----------



## Complex Alchemist (Sep 29, 2005)

I got a crazy idea if all us want 50,000 memebers every1 that signed up all 31,000+ should make fake accts and im sure we'll hit that # lol. That'd be fun wouldn't lol 31,000 acedemy students in 1 day lol.


----------



## Phantom (Sep 29, 2005)

pff member #515. i bet im one of the few who visits this forums almost everyday and has that low number of posts


----------



## Sakashi (Sep 29, 2005)

w00t im member #3653 i feel proud...T_T
click on ur profile and look in the URL. The last number is ur member #
i remember this place used to be pretty inactive. only about 50members MAX online at a time. ah well... time passes...



			
				Phantom said:
			
		

> pff member #515. i bet im one of the few who visits this forums almost everyday and has that low number of posts


Ur not the only one. I got Post ratio of 1.6 posts per day, and i visit this place everyday =.=...


----------



## ironman0786 (Sep 29, 2005)

this place is HUGE now... its cool... and i happen to be one of the last ppl to join  well the forum


----------



## ChibiZabuza (Sep 30, 2005)

#13920 is me. Not to many posts but im showing up more these days.


----------



## Reznor (Sep 30, 2005)

> pff member #515


 Nuh uh. I think you are lying. No one's number is that low.

I'm telling on you.


----------



## OniTasku (Sep 30, 2005)

How do you even find out what member # you are?


----------



## Reznor (Sep 30, 2005)

Go to your profile (by clicking on avatar or name)

The number at the end of the url is your number.

You are 14000.


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 30, 2005)

As my sensei once said at an amazing milestone like this, "Christ on a rocket!!!"


----------



## ZabuzaKakashi (Sep 30, 2005)

Reznor said:
			
		

> Why? Is your status on a forum determine strictly by your member ID number?



Naw, I just meant that six hundred and ninety people own me in their uber-fast joining skills. I think of my status as an equal with a typing rabbit, because that's about as clever as my posts get


----------



## Edgecrusher (Sep 30, 2005)

Sakashi Shinobi said:
			
		

> Ur not the only one. I got Post ratio of 1.6 posts per day, and i visit this place everyday =.=...


You both must be lurkers then =) It's not a bad thing, and it certainly is fun to observe hapless people


----------



## Naruyamcha (Sep 30, 2005)

I was 490 members late!!!!! I'd have become #15,000 if I had signed up earlier, rather than lurk around...

Woe is me


----------



## IonDragon (Sep 30, 2005)

damn thats nice


----------



## Codde (Sep 30, 2005)

Pft... I'm member 2873 ...  Well at least I used to be in the top 20 for # of posts... (without spamming...)


----------



## Ah B (Sep 30, 2005)

How do you check what member number you are...?


----------



## Reznor (Sep 30, 2005)

It's part of your profile's url.

You=15096


----------



## theoneandonly (Sep 30, 2005)

#3889 at yer service!  but eventhough there's about 32,000 members... i think half of them never actually posted in the forums...


----------



## Ah B (Sep 30, 2005)

Ah. I'm so close to 15000.


----------



## Jones (Sep 30, 2005)

#6907 here and reprting for duty. it feels good to be in the original 10000


----------



## DoubleBlade (Oct 1, 2005)

how do we no which member no we are...and y do i care? i dont no...i must be crazy


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Oct 1, 2005)

I'm in the 24000....>__>


----------



## RodMack (Oct 1, 2005)

#10642 here..... that number doesn't seem like much.


----------



## Kool ka lang (Oct 11, 2005)

#27279   .0__0.  I guess i'm in the lower classes 
*goes off to the dungeons to mine rocks and dirt..........*


----------



## shinraiden (Oct 11, 2005)

*3028*, just barely missed the 3k mark since I was "just browsing" at the time.


----------



## Vicious ♥ (Oct 14, 2005)

wow, GO GO Naruto Forum!!


----------



## Redemption (Oct 14, 2005)

*14893:*

Congrats... Good Job Guys!!


----------



## aLkeMiSt (Oct 14, 2005)

1431 not bad =P


----------



## Sayo (Oct 14, 2005)

kool-ka-lang said:
			
		

> #27279   .0__0.  I guess i'm in the lower classes
> *goes off to the dungeons to mine rocks and dirt..........*


You could always say you we're lurking since the beginn, that's what all the people do to sound cool : P


----------



## Reznor (Oct 14, 2005)

> You could always say you we're lurking since the beginn, that's what all the people do to sound cool : P


 I just jacked my usernumber instead 

Ironically, I took Adam's (from the late Dbvortex) usernumber.


----------



## Elric (Oct 15, 2005)

#4649...I'm probably one of the most inactive members...


----------



## Ultimate_Idiot (Oct 20, 2005)

No..I am...Really, there's a 6-month period when I didn't post a thing.


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Oct 20, 2005)

I couldn't last without being on here for six months. *addicted to NF*


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 20, 2005)

geez am i anceint.

2287


----------



## Dragonzair (Oct 20, 2005)

O_o

I'm #17404. This forums is too addictive and I still go online even if my mom's banned me.



> there was a time my postcount was way ahead of the number of members, . . guess that's over >_>



>_>
Alot of members would have more than that if it weren't for threads being thrashed.


----------



## PATMAN (Oct 20, 2005)

#3881


jeez, i'm pretty sezzy!


----------



## Viciousness (Oct 20, 2005)

I guess Im number...*will check and edit after clicking my own name upon posting...

edit: 12081

I thought it was a boring number at first but its like the two 1's are walls, and inbetween the numbers add up to 10. And theres a big hole in the middle. Hey walls? hole in the middle?...Is this stupid forum calling me a pussy!?! damn you! *kicks forum*


----------



## Quoll (Oct 21, 2005)

#33112...yep i'm sorta new


----------



## Sayo (Oct 21, 2005)

Justice said:
			
		

> #3881
> 
> 
> jeez, i'm pretty sezzy!


#3682  

more sezzy than you =P


----------



## Dragonzair (Oct 21, 2005)

Tazmo's #1, right?

Who's number 2? O_o Better yet, who's from 1-10?


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 21, 2005)

#10522 - add all those single numbers together and you get 10. Symbolism - none.


----------



## ikra (Oct 21, 2005)

wheeee im quite recent here too tazmo shud be happy that we are growing


----------



## mgrace (Oct 21, 2005)

Wow I'm 4110......


----------



## ikra (Oct 21, 2005)

how do you know you are 4110


----------



## TDM (Oct 21, 2005)

Yeah, where do you check?


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 21, 2005)

When you go onto the main page, click on your name on the bottom. In the url for your profile, the last numbers should be your member number.


----------



## Edgecrusher (Oct 21, 2005)

Hurray... this place just keeps getting bigger and bigger.


----------



## TDM (Oct 21, 2005)

21,317, haha, man I was late.


----------



## Edgecrusher (Oct 21, 2005)

And I was just a bit later than you were. But we were both still considerably early.


----------



## TDM (Oct 21, 2005)

No early is pre February, I believe.


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 21, 2005)

Like me?....


----------



## ikra (Oct 21, 2005)

im far more late hehehehe =28662


----------



## Edgecrusher (Oct 21, 2005)

Oh, OK. I guess we were right on time, then.

Mizu-kage, a couple of days earlier and you would be one of the 2004 people.


----------



## Sayo (Oct 21, 2005)

Dragonzair said:
			
		

> Tazmo's #1, right?
> 
> Who's number 2? O_o Better yet, who's from 1-10?


go to some1's profile and simply edit the URL number from the account to anything,  ^^


----------



## Dragonzair (Oct 21, 2005)

@Sayo:  Never thought of that.


*Spoiler*: _for those interested_ 



[1] Tazmo
[2] Mugen < where'd he go?
[3] invalid user 
[4] UnholyGodn << who's this guy?
[5] Orihime
[6] Reznor < =O wow!
[7] EndlessPain
[8] Douglas Adams
[9] invalid user 
[10] Soritia




Seems like Reznor's *next to Tazmo, who doesnt really come here often* the most active from the first few members.


----------



## Reznor (Oct 21, 2005)

Dragonzair said:
			
		

> Tazmo's #1, right?
> 
> Who's number 2? O_o Better yet, who's from 1-10?



Tazmo
Mugen
Deleted (was DaDogin)
UnholyGodn
Orihime
Reznor
EndlessPain(aka Hybrid)
Douglas Adams(*A*nbu *K*aptian *K*akashi)
Deleted don't know who it is
Soritia

EDIT: Looks like I was beat to it XD
Anyway, I actually joined in March..... or did I?
Soritia


----------



## Dragonzair (Oct 21, 2005)

Beaten by the person who asked the question.

Congrats on being the most active of the first few members!


----------



## Aman (Oct 21, 2005)

You merged your account! ing 

I'm number... 13515  I saw the post Tazmo made about the forums being back, but i... ignored it lol.


----------



## Edgecrusher (Oct 21, 2005)

Arg... I dislike members like UnholyGodn. Was the only reason to join... to join? 

DA is one of the oldest members? I didn't know that.


----------



## Sayo (Oct 21, 2005)

reznor signed up later as me
was more noob than me
was more sushi than me
was more ugly than me
was more pie-like than me
was more emo than me

so he merged his account. . .


----------



## Reznor (Oct 21, 2005)

Dragonzair said:
			
		

> Congrats on being the most active of the first few members!


 Thanks ^__^

Looking back on it, creating NF was good idea.


			
				Sayoko said:
			
		

> reznor signed up later as me
> was more noob than me
> was more sushi than me
> was more ugly than me
> ...


I did it as my jab at at all the "Oh! Look at how early I joined! I have nothing to show for it, but Joining earlier should count for something, right?!?!?" people  3 8


----------



## DragonHeart52 (Oct 21, 2005)

Reznor said:
			
		

> Tazmo
> Mugen
> Deleted (was DaDogin)
> UnholyGodn
> ...




 So what's the going price to try to nab spots three or nine?
My number: 12303


----------



## Reznor (Oct 21, 2005)

DragonHeart52 said:
			
		

> So what's the going price to try to nab spots three or nine?
> My number: 12303


I haven't thought of a way to get deleted numbers. I used old accounts w/ zero posts.


----------



## ninamori (Oct 21, 2005)

Reznor said:
			
		

> I did it as my jab at at all the "Oh! Look at how early I joined! I have nothing to show for it, but Joining earlier should count for something, right?!?!?" people


And yet you kept it as your join date.... ;D

To me, that makes that whole argument invalid. You just wanted to be less noobish (even though you're still a noobly noobish noobletly noob).

*pets her Pappi* I still <3 you, though. 

*edit*
I'm member 4,783. Such a high number. ='(


----------



## Reznor (Oct 21, 2005)

> And yet you kept it as your join date.... ;D


 Nah, I just don't bother to harass an admin to change it.


Besides, I love how much it seems to agrivate the people that did join earlier 


> To me, that makes that whole argument invalid. You just wanted to be less noobish (even though you're still a noobly noobish noobletly noob).


 Case in point ^__^

Besides, you put "24" for you age for a while. 


> *pets her Pappi* I still <3 you, though.


^__^

Now to flaunt my modliness and make an announcement


----------



## ninamori (Oct 21, 2005)

Reznor said:
			
		

> Nah, I just don't bother to harass an admin to change it.
> 
> 
> Besides, I love how much it seems to agrivate the people that did join earlier


Hahahahaha XD

It doesn't actually bother me, it's just like... It's harder to make fun of you for being a noob when random noobier noobs yell at me because you "joined" before me. XD



> Case in point ^__^
> 
> Besides, you put "24" for you age for a while.


It still is my age and you know why. ^________^



> ^__^
> 
> Now to flaunt my modliness and make an announcement


Aboot what?


----------



## Gooba (Oct 21, 2005)

What is the price to nab Orihime's account, and powers?


----------



## Blue (Oct 21, 2005)

Gooba said:
			
		

> What is the price to nab Orihime's account, and powers?


It's free, but you will live in constant fear of Vash.

And I will live in constant fear of Tazmo.


----------



## Reznor (Oct 21, 2005)

PLAM said:
			
		

> It's harder to make fun of you for being a noob when random noobier noobs yell at me because you "joined" before me. XD


 You make a better and better case for me to leave it 


> Aboot what?


You'll see...


----------



## ninamori (Oct 21, 2005)

Reznor said:
			
		

> You make a better and better case for me to leave it


xD *stabinates*


> You'll see...


I already saw. Gender thing-a-ma-bob. But you deleted the thread.

Loser.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Oct 21, 2005)

Member # 15490

I'm as high as a hippie in Woodstock


----------



## Sayo (Oct 21, 2005)

Gooba said:
			
		

> What is the price to nab Orihime's account, and powers?


Get away from it, kssst, it's mine, my precious >,>


----------



## Reznor (Oct 21, 2005)

PLAM said:
			
		

> I already saw. Gender thing-a-ma-bob. But you deleted the thread.


 That's because MySQL hates us.

YourSQL is indifferent to us, but it is also useless.



> Loser.


Oh noes!


----------



## ninamori (Oct 21, 2005)

Reznor said:
			
		

> That's because MySQL hates us.
> 
> YourSQL is indifferent to us, but it is also useless.


Your/My what? o______O



> Oh noes!


No worries, no worries. All dads are labeled as losers, but they are loved. Oh how they are loved. =]

*huuuuuuuuugs*


----------



## RockLee (Oct 21, 2005)

O, hooray! I'm 11550! Guess I'm not that late to the party!


----------



## Sayo (Nov 18, 2005)

Stewie Griffin said:
			
		

> Member # 15490
> 
> I'm as high as a hippie in Woodstock


Member # 3286

I'm as stoned as, . . ..  myself


----------



## super haku (Nov 18, 2005)

whats the main topic in this place Im new I just joined nov.13 05


----------



## uncle jafuncle (Nov 19, 2005)

super haku said:
			
		

> whats the main topic in this place Im new I just joined nov.13 05



You are number 35528.  That is all you need to know.

Edit: I'm such a n00b...20792

666 = Mecha-Kisame   you must have merged or something for that one.




I want number 2...mostly so that I can re-enact the opening to "The Prisoner" with Reznor:

UJ: We want information. Information.  Information.
Reznor: Who are you?
UJ: The new number two.
Reznor: Who is number one?
UJ: You are number six.
Reznor:  ...I am not a number, I am a free man!
UJ:


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Nov 19, 2005)

What number am i?

and should i create a thread to celebrate it?


----------



## shinraiden (Nov 19, 2005)

#3028, and hardly over a year ...

I'd be happy to enlighten whoever has database access on how to do 'nifty' things, in exchange for changing my ID to #3...

@ Uchiha-Copout #1 : you're #32778. Though that is forum id and not db id. Depends on the coding though.


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Nov 19, 2005)

i see, thanks


----------



## darklinnah (Nov 19, 2005)

Hmm...if all the 20000+ forum members will be online, I doubt that I can post without getting 'lag'. (I have a dial-up connection with only 52kbps speed.)


----------



## Ryu (Nov 19, 2005)

Heh, the forum laggs like hell with 'only' 3000-4000 people online..  

Member 5110, weee~


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Nov 19, 2005)

What number am I and how do you find out?


----------



## uncle jafuncle (Nov 19, 2005)

Chamcham Trigger said:
			
		

> What number am I and how do you find out?



you are number 26268 and you can find out people's ID#s by clicking on their avatars/viewing their profile.  In the address bar just look for the last group of numbers.


----------



## Mukuro (Nov 24, 2005)

Jehova's Fist said:
			
		

> Who is Number 1?
> You are, Number 2053.



jpg.jpg"]page 16


----------



## Sayo (Nov 24, 2005)

Itachi Amaterasu said:
			
		

> TOWNL's


who is #2  ?


----------



## Naruyamcha (Nov 24, 2005)

Kazuo Kiriyama said:
			
		

> who is #2  ?


Here ya go, Celly... courtesy of Rez:


			
				Reznor said:
			
		

> Tazmo
> Mugen
> Deleted (was DaDogin)
> UnholyGodn
> ...


As for N?mero 9, I do NOT know who that is...


----------



## Sayo (Nov 24, 2005)

wow thnx so much for that mario <3

couse me and forkshy are to fuckin stupid to either search the member up or read an explenation that has been given in the reply above my own...


----------



## Naruyamcha (Nov 24, 2005)

No probs, Celly...  
God, it feels like forever since we talked... then again, my Members FC access was revoked...


			
				Celly said:
			
		

> couse me and forkshy are to fuckin stupid to either search the member up or read an explenation that has been given in the reply above my own...


Then again, using the search feature for member search is a pain in the ass


----------



## Reznor (Nov 24, 2005)

> Then again, using the search feature for member search is a pain in the ass


 To find the members of a certain number, you just replace the number in the url.

To find a member, use the advanced search and click "all posts by" it will autocomplete the name and presto.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Nov 24, 2005)

Reznor to the rescue..
Sup, man, haven't seen you in a while (check last post to see why)

I see you're as gold as you've been 
Nice siggie, man


----------



## Procyon (Nov 24, 2005)

Hey Al, give me a presentation on Positron Emission Tomography. 
Reznor, I miss you.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Nov 24, 2005)

Setoshi said:
			
		

> I will Kill you Naru. Why? I have no idea. I just want to kill you.
> 
> Yay for 35k+ Now lets aim for 40k


Not if I kill you first!!
Though I agree with you.... 40K, here we come


----------



## Reznor (Nov 25, 2005)

No rep whoring or you get rep disabled! (which also prevents 150 avatars and thread subscriptions )



> Hey Al, give me a presentation on Positron Emission Tomography.


They put a radioactive isotope in your blood stream.

Exactly what isotope depends on what they want to scan. (Different chemicals go to different parts of the body.

As the fluid flows, it's positrons interact with the electrons of the tissue creating a "positron-electron anihillation reaction" which causes a pair of .511 MeV photons to scatter in opposite directions. The scanner reads the photons are uses them to figure where the reactions occured and thus the shape of the tissue.

The computer generates an image.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Nov 25, 2005)

What's your number Reznor? "n00b"?


----------



## Reznor (Nov 25, 2005)

> What's your number Reznor? "n00b"?


 It's up earlier on this page.


----------



## Sayo (Nov 25, 2005)

> me and forkshy are to fuckin stupid to either search the member up or read an explenation that has been given in the reply above my own...





> No probs, Celly...
> God, it feels like forever since we talked... then again, my Members FC access was revoked...


your weird. . .  o_O';;


----------



## Naruyamcha (Nov 25, 2005)

Kazuo Kiriyama said:
			
		

> your weird. . .  o_O';;


You expected something else from me??


----------



## Giant Enemy Crab (Jan 23, 2006)

I'm the 15,128th member.


----------



## Reznor (Jan 23, 2006)

40,000 users!


----------



## Mukuro (Jan 23, 2006)

Now... 40,003 (40055)


----------



## Zerolok (Jan 23, 2006)

wow and im only 9008 i think.


----------



## RockLee (Jan 23, 2006)

Nice. I'm 11550.

8D


----------



## Phosphorus (Jan 23, 2006)

I'm 5118. Yays.


----------



## Gene (Jan 23, 2006)

How do you check what # you are?


----------



## mUcHo LoCo (Jan 23, 2006)

whoot, we r dominating other forums


----------



## Dommy (Jan 24, 2006)

Techno Goku said:
			
		

> How do you check what # you are?



Same question from me! 
How can I check my number?


----------



## RockLee (Jan 24, 2006)

Hold your cursor over your avatar.

Click.

Now, at the address it should say: Dick.

That's your number. The higher the number the more recent you are.

There's another way to know, but I think you'd have to be a Firefox user.

Jingydeer= 34,467

KiD= 38,423

Techno= 36,061


----------



## Tousenz (Jan 24, 2006)

Zz going have to go on my old name see what number I was. 40k is alot.  


#6340  thats pretty good.


----------



## jkingler (Jan 24, 2006)

How can a forum with so many members be so inactive right now? XD


----------



## Leen (Jan 24, 2006)

jkingler said:
			
		

> How can a forum with so many members be so inactive right now? XD




That's because most of them register but do nothing with their account.


----------



## Dommy (Jan 24, 2006)

RockLee said:
			
		

> Hold your cursor over your avatar.
> 
> Click.
> 
> ...



Thanks! 
But my number sounds a little unlucky to me. 

Well, whatever.


----------



## Aman (Jan 24, 2006)

40 K!


----------



## Leen (Jan 24, 2006)

Jingydeer said:
			
		

> Thanks!
> But my number sounds a little unlucky to me.
> 
> Well, whatever.




U mean the 4???   

anyway, 40k!!!


----------



## Dommy (Jan 24, 2006)

eileenting88 said:
			
		

> U mean the 4???



No. 
It's just that I don't like odd number. 
I prefer even number. 

But now you remind me about the 4. 
Somehow, it is truly a bad news to me. :sweat


----------



## Kusajishi (Jan 24, 2006)

so who became number 40 000 ?=P  Wonder what I am.. should be around 15000 i guess =/


----------



## Dommy (Jan 24, 2006)

That member should be active! 
He/She is the luckiest one! 

Now, where is he/she?


----------



## Sayo (Jan 24, 2006)

hurray, about 38,000 inactive, alts, and dup acc's :>


----------



## jkingler (Jan 24, 2006)

//http://forums.narutofan.com/showthread.php?t=79262&page=3

Member 40k is well deserving of all this fanfare. XD


----------



## Kusajishi (Jan 24, 2006)

Well it would be a pain in the ass if everyone was active wouldnt it ?


----------



## furious styles (Jan 24, 2006)

his/her favorite character is shikamaru. AND THATS ALL FOLKS.

thoughts on my member number :

20306

2 + 3 + 6 = 11

11 - 236 = - 225

- 225 + 632 = 407

4 + 0 + 7 = 11

11 x 11 = 121

121 = fuck. no fucking significance. nevermind.


----------



## Badboy911 (Jan 28, 2006)

Amazing keep it going guys =)


----------



## BlueDeSert (Feb 18, 2006)

becauze it's a good forum.


----------



## Key (Feb 18, 2006)

Damn this forum never stop working!


----------



## vanh (Feb 18, 2006)

my number is 36654. oh my, i'd rather be 37000


----------



## Sublime (Feb 19, 2006)

There's about 42,000 members now :amazed


----------



## legan (Feb 19, 2006)

How do I find out my crappy number thing <.<


----------



## vanh (Feb 19, 2006)

RockLee said:
			
		

> Hold your cursor over your avatar.
> 
> Click.
> 
> ...


 
here it is, Bloodloss


----------



## legan (Feb 19, 2006)

Cheers

3705 =/ Thought I was lower then that.


----------



## Peliqua (Feb 26, 2006)

Congrats guys ^_^ Only a bit away... from overtaking Gaia... (Alright, so that'll never happen.)


Im meber #23978


----------



## Uzumaki Yondaime (Feb 28, 2006)

Lol I don't even know where I rank


----------



## Blind Weasel (Feb 28, 2006)

in the after-downtime... there was more than 1000 guests and just a few 100 members... that was weird...


----------



## Sasume (Mar 8, 2006)

um i dont think there are as many as we think some pepl have more then one account i think..well at lease i know i do


----------



## Sawako (Mar 8, 2006)

the name is L said:
			
		

> um i dont think there are as many as we think some pepl have more then one account i think..well at lease i know i do



You're not allowed to have multiple accounts. o.o

Most people just make accounts, then never come back, that's why we have a lot of members and yet not a lot of them post.


----------



## mortsleam (Mar 8, 2006)

Wow so much members But atleast half of them active?


----------



## Sloblo (Mar 8, 2006)

ooo what am I?  42727!!!!


----------



## joracer (Apr 2, 2006)

wow alot of members


----------



## Zaru (Apr 2, 2006)

40000 is quite a number, yeah.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 2, 2006)

Geez i am starting to feel old now on these forums...  Member # = 2287

and theres older ppl on these forum other than me  

but its been great being here thats for sure..


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 2, 2006)

^ It has been... I'd say you should start proving how old you really are on these forums


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 2, 2006)

^ a  insult 

I do when it calls for it , but these forums are my so called "break time" from being a serious college student. Hehe.


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 2, 2006)

Lol... I didn't mean it like that _Goku_... hinthint


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 2, 2006)

^ oooo  , well you seee i did not go to bed yet , and its 7 am.. yea i think its time to go to bed before i pass out i cannot even think straight right now 


Take care


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 2, 2006)

Lol... I know the feeling... Goodnight/morning.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Apr 7, 2006)

...
Back during the Nf Beggings, (whenever that was) did there use to be old people like myself, and older folks around, as often as they are now? 
Seriously, I think the average age of a member is probably like 16.
I mean maybe everyone's lying, but I rarely see someone 13 or younger then 15. Eh! maybe it's because I almost never go to Fc's.


----------



## Chatulio (Apr 7, 2006)

I wonder what number i am


----------



## Master Scorpion (Apr 7, 2006)

may I know what number I am?  I was joining this forum on July 27th 2005


----------



## EXhack (Apr 7, 2006)

Dammit, you all have seniority over me. I actually knew about NF back in 2005, but didn't bother joining until forum chat became more fun for me.


----------



## Portaljacker (Apr 19, 2006)

NF has so many members! But why are none of them ever online?!


----------



## greatachilles (Apr 20, 2006)

that's what i think........maybe its the timezones. anyway, to be exact, NF has 46,241 members!


----------



## Maple Administrator (May 2, 2006)

sleepy forum? are u sayin too much ppl or too less. Still, 20,000 is a lot


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 2, 2006)

...looks like Maple skipped the last posts... and the big 40,000 out there ...


----------



## mortsleam (May 25, 2006)

Oh we reach a milestone!


----------



## Vicious ♥ (May 28, 2006)

Kazuo Kiriyama said:
			
		

> there was a time my postcount was way ahead of the number of members, . . guess that's over >_>



Aww /me hugs you


----------



## Orochimaru (May 30, 2006)

50,000!


----------



## vanh (May 30, 2006)

50,068 already :can


----------



## Blue (May 30, 2006)

Edited.


----------



## Aman (May 30, 2006)

All hail the 50000th member!

And Dani.


----------



## Neenah (May 30, 2006)

HOLY SHI-!

O_o


----------



## EXhack (May 30, 2006)

Indeed, this is curious...


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 30, 2006)

eew low fat....


50,068!!~~


----------



## RockLee (May 30, 2006)

I must protest the title. I am not far nor greasy!

>O

You'll be seeing me in the Complaints department soon enough! *storms off*

As soon as I throw a party celebrating 50,068 members. !  8D


----------



## QuoNina (May 30, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> All hail the 50000th member!


Maybe he should get some reps for that. 

What's my number?


----------



## vanh (May 30, 2006)

QuoNina , 38,853


----------



## C?k (May 30, 2006)

How do you find out what your member number is?


----------



## Aman (May 30, 2006)

Go to your profile, the last numbers.  For example, you're #27818.


----------



## QuoNina (May 30, 2006)

vanh probably has special power since he is a cat. I used to have that power too.


----------



## Aman (May 30, 2006)

Or he just checked your profile.


----------



## RockLee (May 30, 2006)

What nonsense is that?! It's clearly some form of witch magic!

Burn him/her/it!


----------



## C?k (May 30, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> Go to your profile, the last numbers.  For example, you're #27818.


 
Oh right, thanks


----------



## vanh (May 30, 2006)

QuoNina said:
			
		

> vanh probably has special power since he is a cat. I used to have that power too.


 
gender confusion ????? 

Bah , you can know your number just by holding the cursor over your name and checking sth like 50000th member! above the taskbar . that u=34758592913 is your number


----------



## QuoNina (May 30, 2006)

oh, hahahaha, this is so fun, 13515.

I got it, 36654, and sorry for not being able to tell my own kind.


----------



## Aman (May 30, 2006)

........



........


----------



## C?k (May 30, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> ........
> 
> 
> 
> ........


 
What im thinking....lol Tight sig btw


----------



## vanh (May 30, 2006)

me feeling so confused  


:can


----------



## NaraShikamaru (May 30, 2006)

wow, im member 11193. The forum has really grown a lot.  I wanna change my username but i hold "the" best Naruto name in the series and someone else might get it XD


----------



## Aman (May 30, 2006)

Kinda weird, member #11193 and that name was still available.  I guess he wasn't so popular back then?


----------



## Kisame. (May 30, 2006)

Id like to think it was mostly me... and my 10k other names


----------



## aznguy28 (May 30, 2006)

its hard to believe that this forum was sleepy once, maybe like how BF is rite now >.> but once bleach airs on adult swim this september......*has thoughts of getting new members pouring in BF* 0_o


----------



## NaraShikamaru (May 30, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> Kinda weird, member #11193 and that name was still available.  I guess he wasn't so popular back then?


I dunno, but i wanna change my name. But then if i wanna change back, what if this is taken   Ah well lol. And people might forget who i am?


----------



## Keramachi (May 30, 2006)

Very nice. Now if we could only get rid of the trolls...


----------



## Neji (May 30, 2006)

NaraShikamaru said:
			
		

> I dunno, but i wanna change my name. But then if i wanna change back, what if this is taken  Ah well lol. And people might forget who i am?


 
you can always reserve your name


and yay! 50,000!!


----------



## OniTasku (May 30, 2006)

Whoa, that's pretty crazy. Congrats on yet another milestone, NF. Let us rape and pillage surpass more forums! =O


----------



## Havoc (May 30, 2006)

50k members and I'm the best 1.


----------



## FinalDragon13 (May 30, 2006)

50,000 people who like to talk about Naruto... interesting.


----------



## OniTasku (May 30, 2006)

FinalDragon13 said:
			
		

> 50,000 people who like to talk about Naruto... interesting.



Well, not everyone likes Naruto here, believe it or not.


----------



## mortsleam (May 30, 2006)

Huh! We are famous! atleast i am.


----------



## RockLee (May 30, 2006)

Of course, you think you are.

Anywho, not everyone here looks at Naruto and stuff. Some just here to be...here. They hang out in the off topic and the cafe. Some may have never strayed into the anime sections.

Unbelievable, I know, but I know one of those odd denizens.


----------



## shizuru (May 31, 2006)

50,000!:amazed party time people!


----------



## *CLOUD* (May 31, 2006)

Wow 50,000 thats alot of fans.....geez i wonder if im like no. 50,000 something......idk


----------



## Shepard (May 31, 2006)

Now that's a *LOT* of people lol


----------



## Chi (May 31, 2006)

50,000 members is cool, but there is something that came around the same time as 50,00th member.. 

And it's... *3,000,000* posts!

Naruto Fan Forums are currently ranked 273 biggest forum in the world by cover

Way to go


----------



## Shinobu (May 31, 2006)

50'000 Members ... really a lot.  

I think the best number has Mecha-Kisame ... 666. xD"

Hey, who has the number 1?


----------



## RockLee (May 31, 2006)

Only reason that we aren't bigger is because the mods regularly prune the forums.

Our size doesn't matter, what matters is the level of intelligent activity that we maintain.


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 31, 2006)

...even i don't have enough bricks to throw at all of them! ...

*joins the party*


----------



## Zaru (Jun 4, 2006)

Chi said:
			
		

> 50,000 members is cool, but there is something that came around the same time as 50,00th member..
> 
> And it's... *3,000,000* posts!
> 
> ...



There is actually a ranking like that? Wow.


----------



## Loki (Jun 4, 2006)

Nf is just the best forum ^^

I love it!


----------



## OmniStrife (Jun 12, 2006)

Good show... I'm one of the oldest members here that got to see it grow from 50 to 50,000 members!


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 27, 2006)

50k +? wow and here i sit at the 2000th some member lol.

though im not fat and greasy!   plus blue never replyes to my PM's now she did once but stoped for some reason 


tomorrow i  will post my picture from my 21 birthday party!.


----------



## Worm Juice (Jun 27, 2006)

Im member 50827


----------



## Therahedwig (Jun 27, 2006)

Hm... I'm member 1457... not bad...

Anyway, 50000 members...

The main site has over the 1,2 miljoen people registered... I wonder how many people have double accounts...


----------



## Deviant (Jun 27, 2006)

I'm like an ant within this population. T.T


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 27, 2006)

Vile.47 said:
			
		

> I'm like an ant within this population. T.T




I feel the same way too


----------



## RockLee (Jun 27, 2006)

> I feel the same way too



Sure ya do, Mr. 35k.


----------



## d.Lughie (Jun 27, 2006)

How'd you know the order number which you come from??


----------



## Solar old (Jun 27, 2006)

That is absolutely insane growth rate NF is showing. In one year we more than doubled our membership by adding 30,000. THat's reeedamndiculous. Yay for a cool manga causing so many people to gather.

Are there any other Manga or anime related forums with nearly as many members? It's be cool to know where we stand on the Totem Pole.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 27, 2006)

RockLee said:
			
		

> Sure ya do, Mr. 35k.




I do that to mask my insecurities


----------



## Kamioto Furin (Jun 27, 2006)

Well, what can I say... Naruto has captured the hearts of people around the world...


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Jun 27, 2006)

d.Lughie said:
			
		

> How'd you know the order number which you come from??



It's in your profile URL. Yours says "44693". 



			
				Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> I do that to mask my insecurities



That and watch loads of ecchi anime. xD


----------



## Uchiha-Saieg (Jun 27, 2006)

Woah!! 50k is...uhm.... a lot! Wonder who the lucky one is  Almost meeee, DAMMITTTT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jedi Mind Tricks (Jun 27, 2006)

It's obvious that the other 30'000 joined because I joined.

With fillers kicking about and the manga being something you need to read (and nobody actually likes reading), it's only common sense people.


I know that 30'000 people (and a good chunk of the 20'000 initial members) wanting to thank me for allowing you all to be in my presence would cause way too much trouble on my PM box (messing up my incoming pimps), and would definitely cause the forum to lose stability due to everyone going off-topic to thank me, so I'll just put it out there and say, 

Your welcome.


----------



## shadow_assasin123 (Jun 27, 2006)

umm i dont wanna say anything harsh  but are u being serious or were u bored and decided to make something up


----------



## Chatulio (Jun 27, 2006)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> I feel the same way too



Kira your a bloody mod your above us peons in this colonies of narutoness


----------



## mr_yenz (Jun 27, 2006)

Wow, I feel small.  

* is the 34015th member *


----------



## Solar old (Jun 28, 2006)

Woweee, we've got a darkwing duck fan!!!
To the crazy guy who is delightfully cocky, I think comments like that are the cause of much hilarity on these forums and I commend you for your sense of humor.

I'm 14 thousandish which is kind of cool. Wish I had joined earlier.


----------



## Jh1stgen (Jul 8, 2006)

woohoo #3470 xD


----------



## Scared Link (Jul 8, 2006)

50,000 but there's 1,000,000,000,000 lurkers


----------



## ROFLrae (Jul 8, 2006)

score! that makes me wanna jump up and down. 

i'm number..45169!


----------



## Jh1stgen (Jul 8, 2006)

heh ... being a lurker has its good side too, right? *shrugs o.o


----------



## Son_Goku3 (Jul 12, 2006)

i hear u there


----------



## Kurosaki (Jul 13, 2006)

Wow a whole lot of people are enjoying the Naruto Forums
That's great and it makes me sad that I didn't join earlier than I did


----------



## bubble_lord (Jul 16, 2006)

55491 is my member number. Would have been a lot lower if I stopped my lurking ways.


----------



## tanukibeast (Jul 16, 2006)

I'm not FAT!


----------



## myle (Aug 8, 2006)

NF is great! I am a proud member of NF! 
Everyone here is very good!


----------



## Sara (Aug 13, 2006)

tanukibeast said:
			
		

> I'm not FAT!


Neither am I!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jh1stgen (Aug 13, 2006)

So very close to 60 000 =Pp


----------



## Sayo (Aug 13, 2006)

JH1stGen said:
			
		

> woohoo #3470 xD


Damn you prolly signed up a few hours before me being #3682


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 13, 2006)

2681       =p


----------



## Darth Judicar (Aug 13, 2006)

28078 myself...It's great to see NF has grown so much over the past few months. It's kinda cool, because as of today I've been here 1 year.  Couldn't find a better forum too.


----------



## Jh1stgen (Aug 13, 2006)

^ said:
			
		

> Damn you prolly signed up a few hours before me being #3682


You should curse the ppl that are from 1-3681 ... excluding me of course


----------



## chubby (Aug 13, 2006)

who are numbers 1-10


----------



## Jh1stgen (Aug 13, 2006)

Reznor 
Tazmo 
Mugen 
UnholyGodn 
Orihime 
SasukeNC 
EndlessPain 
MechaTC 
Element 
Shinobi


----------



## chubby (Aug 13, 2006)

Reznor was before Tazmo?! 

who is Mugen exactly? i've seen him/her around but they only have 88 posts


----------



## Sasuke Sharingan (Aug 13, 2006)

Hello All......


----------



## Neenah (Aug 16, 2006)

Over 60,000 now.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Iruka (Aug 16, 2006)

21 over 60,000.  That's alot of members indeed.


----------



## pajamas (Aug 16, 2006)

JH1stGen said:
			
		

> Reznor
> Tazmo
> Mugen
> UnholyGodn
> ...


Lying Bitch. I'm number 8

Actually I was number 9 too. But that account got deleted for being a duplicate T-T

1. Tazmo
2. Mugen
3. No longer exists (I believe it was DaDogin)
4. UnholyGodn
5. Orihime
6. Reznor
7. EndlessPain (HybridNaruto back then)
8. Leon S. Kennedy (AKK back then)
9. No longer exists (was Kakashi)
10. Soritia


----------



## Talim Himura (Aug 16, 2006)

So many members ... head's spinning. O.o?


----------



## pajamas (Aug 16, 2006)

Talim said:
			
		

> So many members ... head's spinning. O.o?


It was way more awesome when this thing began. Damn that was a good time... oh well.... *goes back to Gaming Department*


----------



## poopx (Aug 17, 2006)

Hmm.. well i just signed up yesterday guess im new =D


----------



## Saurus (Aug 17, 2006)

Its it just me or do i feel that NF forums is getting slower and slower --- loading spead


----------



## Whitest Rose (Aug 17, 2006)

The title should be changed.
We now have over 60,000 members. 0.0....
LOL!
This show sure is popular.....
Gawd, I just wish cusswords were censored.....

I joined in the year 2005!


----------



## Ichiro Miyata (Aug 17, 2006)

ive joined last month or so, im surprised at how many people signed up here compared to how many people actually come on....


----------



## RockLee (Aug 19, 2006)

We hit 60,ooo.

Enjoy the tid bit, fatties.


----------



## RodMack (Aug 20, 2006)

60,000 members, huh? I wonder what's the number of people that ACTUALLY come here?


----------



## RockLee (Aug 20, 2006)

Much lower. But it sounds like an impressive number, yeah?


----------



## buradorii (Aug 20, 2006)

im not greasy LMFAO


----------



## RodMack (Aug 20, 2006)

RockLee said:
			
		

> Much lower. But it sounds like an impressive number, yeah?


Yeah, but it's also not-so-impressive. XD


----------



## Atomix (Aug 20, 2006)

WOO 60,000!! that beats my forum by...   59,995!!! lol and the 5 members there are from here!!  

HAPPY 60,000 NF!    :Rezno>_<


----------



## caboose5083 (Aug 26, 2006)

w00t 60000 congrats


----------



## Hell Fire (Aug 26, 2006)

yeay,!!

thats good isent it


----------



## az0r (Aug 27, 2006)

out of the 60,000 members how many are active?

@caboose5083

ya sig is way to big


----------



## RodMack (Aug 27, 2006)

Copy.Nin said:
			
		

> out of the 60,000 members how many are active?


I'll just quote what RockLee told me. XD

RockLee: "Much lower. But it sounds like an impressive number, yeah?"

Isn't that great?


----------



## jkingler (Aug 27, 2006)

60,000, eh? That's sort of scary, really.


----------



## RodMack (Aug 27, 2006)

It'll only get higher and higher. Meaning scarier and scarier until..... BOO!!!


----------



## az0r (Aug 27, 2006)

is it gonna get to a stage were the forums become to full
and the mods have to start kicking people out lol


----------



## RodMack (Aug 27, 2006)

Hey, you never know. They prolly have our names in a hat or something and will draw from it to see who's gonna get kicked out. Though technically it'll be the admins doing all the kicking out.


----------



## sillentkiller64 (Aug 28, 2006)

Wow thats alot.... I wonder when this place is gonna hit 100,000


----------



## TheSilentype (Aug 28, 2006)

i am new to this place too.. and i am not a greasy fatass


----------



## Lord Yu (Aug 28, 2006)

I am fat and greasy.


----------



## Robotkiller (Aug 28, 2006)

Lord Yu said:
			
		

> I am fat and greasy.


Nekid pics?


----------



## Corwin (Aug 31, 2006)

Robotkiller said:
			
		

> Nekid pics?


No thanks o.O


----------



## wolfman_120 (Aug 31, 2006)

Wow... Growth...


----------



## Google (Aug 31, 2006)

Hehe! What if I like to be fat and greasy!

No, but really, congrats. This is one of the, if not, THE, leading Nauto sites in the world. Very nice.


----------



## wolfman_120 (Aug 31, 2006)

I was here when this Site was a third it's size then left for a long time... Now look at it, it's crazy


----------



## Dark Shadowx (Aug 31, 2006)

o.O

The first post in this thread was made 'bout a year ago.
And there's only 30 pages?!

Holy crap =O


----------



## Ninja Status (Aug 31, 2006)

I think this site can improve.


----------



## d3m0n_n!nj@ (Aug 31, 2006)

expontitaly


----------



## Ninja Status (Aug 31, 2006)

Start a points system for example.


----------



## -{BioShock}- (Aug 31, 2006)

YAY and I'm one of these 60,000 greasy fat citizens! HAAAHH ZAAA!.....wait
I'm not fat and greasy


----------



## Pink Floyd (Aug 31, 2006)

I'm not fat at all. I'm smexy.

I'm only greasy when I oil my body.


----------



## Ninja Status (Aug 31, 2006)

I on the other hand I am skinny.


----------



## Shadow Slayer (Aug 31, 2006)

I'm actually skinny. It's mainly because Naruto is two things I like.

1. Alot of action in some wierd but awesome ways

2. It has you guessing who love who in the romantic part of it.

Matt


----------



## omarnegima (Sep 14, 2006)

wow! 50,000 mems....amazing.


----------



## TakiHatake (Sep 14, 2006)

Blue said:
			
		

> There's 20,000 people signed up, and we have 300 members online at busy times.
> 
> This isn't the sleepy forum it used to be.
> 
> EDIT: It's 50,000 now.




@_@ wow...so many!  Its like a town or something.  O.o


----------



## Hells Assassin (Sep 14, 2006)

TakiHatake said:
			
		

> @_@ wow...so many!  Its like a town or something.  O.o


Its the village hidden in the internet


----------



## Jh1stgen (Sep 14, 2006)

60k? o.o 

That is like bigger than some city i knoe


----------



## The Black Knight (Sep 19, 2006)

Hells Assassin said:
			
		

> Its the village hidden in the internet


いんたねっとが暮れ
Intanettogakure!

haha


----------



## Chatulio (Sep 19, 2006)

Hells Assassin said:
			
		

> Its the village hidden in the internet



But we aren't hidden though  Type Naruto on google and we are the first one to come up


----------



## Havoc (Oct 16, 2006)

60,000 people and I'm the best one.


----------



## miina (Oct 16, 2006)

60,000 and counting!


----------



## Loki (Oct 17, 2006)

jah 67,546 at the moment...but we have new members evryday.


----------



## Anaiya (Oct 18, 2006)

Who you callin' fat and greasy??   

@LOki: Love that sig!


----------



## Mrs. Hatake (Oct 18, 2006)

WOW thats alot of members and its still growing ~


----------



## Kurosaki (Oct 19, 2006)

Yeah pretty soon the 70000 mark will hit then keep on going from there.


----------



## Kero-Chan (Oct 19, 2006)

67,7789*  hope it goes too 100k .


----------



## escamoh (Oct 19, 2006)

Soon the whole world will be on NF.


----------



## Kurosaki (Oct 19, 2006)

Or NF will own the world which ever comes first


----------



## OniTasku (Oct 19, 2006)

Man, I remember when this forum was much smaller, like when there were only 14,000 members...oh right, I _was_ the 14,000th member to join NarutoForums.


----------



## Jh1stgen (Nov 7, 2006)

70 000+


----------



## Dave (Nov 7, 2006)

thats crazy.....how do you know what number member you were?????


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 7, 2006)

It's pretty simple to figure out your registration number. Just click on you username and you should see a number appear near the bottom of your screen. 

For instance my number is #8073


----------



## Shunsuii (Nov 7, 2006)

^K, thx for the info

im 44,284!


----------



## Jh1stgen (Nov 7, 2006)

i am 3470


----------



## DarkFire (Nov 7, 2006)

noooooo i'm only 53,933 and THX samatarou for the info and 70,00+ memebers and growning everyday whoa how much active members at busy times?


----------



## Belldandy (Nov 8, 2006)

Wow! That's alot. Plus who are you calling fat and greasy.


----------



## Squire of Fate (Nov 8, 2006)

Do we need a account purge?


----------



## Jh1stgen (Nov 8, 2006)

Nojiko said:


> Wow! That's alot. Plus who are you calling fat and greasy.



u smell :amazed


----------



## Saigon (Nov 8, 2006)

yay so many members


----------



## Ooter (Nov 9, 2006)

Thats very good... happy fat and greasy.


----------



## Serp (Nov 9, 2006)

purge the unused memeber accounts


----------



## Ivyn (Nov 9, 2006)

Yay, that's alot


----------



## darkviper (Dec 1, 2006)

nice i hope we keep growing i shall tell all my friends about this site


----------



## Jh1stgen (Dec 5, 2006)

What happen to the Fat, Greasy Slobs title? T_T


----------



## Tarnag40k (Dec 5, 2006)

JH1stGen said:


> What happen to the Fat, Greasy Slobs title? T_T



the atkins diet came


----------



## Hiroshi Jiro (Dec 5, 2006)

73,540 members


----------



## Khan (Dec 5, 2006)

I'm probably in the 73,000's...


----------



## Sunrider (Dec 5, 2006)

Oh, how this dear little forum has turned into this dear big forum. 

I wonder what number I am...


----------



## Kisame. (Dec 5, 2006)

to find out ur number just put ur arrow over ur name


----------



## Gooba (Dec 6, 2006)

How the hell did this place get so big?


----------



## Kurosaki (Dec 6, 2006)

At the rate NF is growing, it won't be long until the 80K mark is reached.
It seems so long ago that I first joined up here


----------



## iLLSkillZ (Dec 6, 2006)

this site is captin insane'O


----------



## mechaBD (Dec 6, 2006)

I think it's safe to say we are the biggest naruto forums on the internets. Props to NF.

...I wonder what member number I am...


----------



## Dave (Dec 6, 2006)

this will be the 1 forum on the internets.....
i wounder how many will join when naruto ends?


----------



## @lk3mizt (Dec 6, 2006)

it would defy mathematics!! we would be counting in bytes by then 10001001110..................................


----------



## Loki (Dec 6, 2006)

When naruto end this forum will have to think of somthing new, or it's gona be like Troy.  XD


----------



## Rock-Lee (Dec 6, 2006)

ALL RITE! YAH!!! I AM PROUD TO BE ONE AS WELL! are these members active though or are u saying overall?


----------



## Jh1stgen (Dec 8, 2006)

Naruto said:


> *At the rate NF is growing, it won't be long until the 80K mark is reached.*It seems so long ago that I first joined up here



sankyu capt obvious


----------



## charcoalwing (Dec 8, 2006)

woooohhooooo DD


----------



## staradderdragoon (Dec 18, 2006)

i wonder whats the rate at which members join. i've looked around and i've never found a more useful forum....


----------



## -RONIN- (Dec 18, 2006)

Glad to be one of 'em.  First forum I've joined and probably will be the only one.  Aside from Naruto, there are so many other stuff.  I guess thats what makes this forum so great.


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Dec 18, 2006)

Is it just me or has activity been relatively little lately?


----------



## souldevil (Dec 18, 2006)

Paracetamol Boy said:


> Is it just me or has activity been relatively little lately?



Lemme take a wild guess.


*Spoiler*: _Wild Guess_ 



People are doing something else..like celebrating the christmas season




+1 post always count I see. Did your post count get reset btw?


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Dec 18, 2006)

Man, I actually didn't think of that. That's pretty wild, in a 'how could I not have thought of that?!' way.

Yeah, I had my postcount reset, because I just realized I don't care for it. XD


----------



## Lord of Mikawa (Dec 27, 2006)

I come to this forum because this is one of the only with a lot of active users.


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Dec 27, 2006)

That's not true! Gaia has quite a few, as does Something Awful, and a whole bunch of others.


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 27, 2006)

Gaia is a shithole and SA costs money.


----------



## Azurite (Dec 27, 2006)

really? 75000+ already?


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Dec 27, 2006)

Lord Yu said:


> Gaia is a shithole and SA costs money.



I would _so_ sign up at SA if I had a credit card; it'd be well worth it.


----------



## changwoo (Dec 27, 2006)

The most active forum I've ever seen.

Pojo comes second.


----------



## Greed990 (Jan 2, 2007)

This is basically the most active forum I'm on. Its a good thing too.


----------



## bonedogil (Jan 18, 2007)

oh god bless us
and these amazing forums:}


----------



## Sara (Jan 26, 2007)

This forum is huge!!!! But I can't stand it when peoople join and never come back or post.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 26, 2007)

Obito said:


> This forum is huge!!!! But I can't stand it when peoople join and never come back or post.



It happens with all forums. Some people join for a specific reason and never need a reason to ever post here again.


----------



## Sara (Jan 26, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> It happens with all forums. Some people join for a specific reason and never need a reason to ever post here again.


Heh good point.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 26, 2007)

It's truly their lost (or their gain depending on whether one views being on a forum as a positive or negative experience).


----------



## Sara (Jan 26, 2007)

This place is fun though.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 26, 2007)

Well, there are plenty of great sections and people. I guess it's just a matter of finding that right niche.


----------



## Sara (Jan 26, 2007)

There IS a certain place on this forum though..................


----------



## Kool ka lang (Feb 4, 2007)

80,000 freakin' members. o.O
can't you guys delete some of the accounts that haven't been used for at least a year or something?


----------



## Bro Tai Jr. (Feb 4, 2007)

kool-ka-lang said:


> 80,000 freakin' members. o.O
> can't you guys delete some of the accounts that haven't been used for at least a year or something?



No, that would ruin our plans of world domination.


----------



## Cirus (Feb 4, 2007)

Over 80,000 , GD it.  When it is over 90,000 is when I will have some fun.  But I wounder how big forum is compared to other forums on the interweb?


----------



## ̣ (Feb 4, 2007)

Cirus said:


> Over 80,000 , GD it.  When it is over 90,000 is when I will have some fun.  But I wounder how big forum is compared to other forums on the interweb?



OVER NINE THOUUUUUUUUUSAND !


----------



## staradderdragoon (Feb 5, 2007)

we gotta have a party when we hit 100k


----------



## Sakura (Feb 5, 2007)

You scored 666 satan. :]


----------



## Dre (Feb 8, 2007)

we're sooo fabooolus!


----------



## Ami+ (Feb 8, 2007)

When I read, "you slim and fabulous citizens" I felt....tickled....heehehe....

But It's great that there are so many memebers. This probabaly is the top naruto forum.


----------



## Slips (Feb 10, 2007)

Cirus said:


> Over 80,000 , GD it.  When it is over 90,000 is when I will have some fun.  But I wounder how big forum is compared to other forums on the interweb?



Via posts



Via member base



Not bad for a anime forum that centers around 1 anime/manga


----------



## Juxtapose (Feb 10, 2007)

woo! 80K we've gotta have a huge party when we get to 100K


----------



## TheFlameAlchemist (Feb 10, 2007)

Oh snap it son!!!! Kill me now 80k!!!


----------



## Johnokage (Feb 17, 2007)

This forum is amazing. there is no other for me


----------



## Jonas (Feb 17, 2007)

Minus Y~K's 50.000 accounts, and LotU's 20.000 accounts, we got 10.00 real accounts left


----------



## Mindfuck (Feb 19, 2007)

Let's say we have about 5,000-6,000 active accounts right now?





How can't you adore that! That's something darn good about a forum. <33


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Feb 19, 2007)

^ That much? 


Hisoka said:


> Via posts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAHA that's awesome. :3


----------



## Jannoy (Feb 19, 2007)

NF is the only one I'm currently active on.


----------



## Love Mitarashi Anko (Feb 19, 2007)

Juxtapose said:


> woo! 80K we've gotta have a huge party when we get to 100K




Yes, we must!


----------



## Fall n fail (Feb 19, 2007)

Holy cow.. this many peaople on this forum got danm now i can get freinds


----------



## kisit (Feb 19, 2007)

WOW...that is a lot of members! This is the largest forum that I'm active on by far. Hehe maybe I need to be _more_ active


----------



## Denizen (Feb 19, 2007)

Hisoka said:


> Via posts



Meh, one of the forums I used to be on has 11109344 posts, That's still a long way to go.


----------



## Purgatory (Feb 19, 2007)

ORGY!!!!!!!


----------



## Ninja Chuchan (Feb 19, 2007)

wow thats pretty impressive


----------



## smokasushibushi (Feb 19, 2007)

Jesus doesn't hate you because he's a man that's been dead for 2000 years. He doesn't even know you. So relax, don't live in fear or shame like everyone else. Hold your head high, walk the earth, do the best you can and be true to yourself. Trying to live up to standards of perfection only creates more suffering. To follow the true blasphemers who claim to know the will and word of god is only to fall into their trap of enslavement.

I think Jesus message was we are all the sons of 'god'. It (god) is within you and every living thing. A decent message. The only hell is here. The only heaven is here, we just have to suffer and work to make one into the other, if we collectively choose to do so. But it starts with the individual. You maybe, me maybe. Him maybe......


----------



## smokasushibushi (Feb 19, 2007)

BTJ

Jesus doesn't hate you because he's a man that's been dead for 2000 years. He doesn't even know you. So relax, don't live in fear or shame like everyone else. Hold your head high, walk the earth, do the best you can and be true to yourself. Trying to live up to standards of perfection only creates more suffering. To follow the true blasphemers who claim to know the will and word of god is only to fall into their trap of enslavement.

I think Jesus message was we are all the sons of 'god'. It (god) is within you and every living thing. A decent message. The only hell is here. The only heaven is here, we just have to suffer and work to make one into the other, if we collectively choose to do so. But it starts with the individual. You maybe, me maybe. Him maybe......


----------



## smokasushibushi (Feb 19, 2007)

Ooops, I mean, err.... Congratulations Naruto Forum on 80,000 members. We likes us some Naruto!!!!!!!!!!!!! The best manga and anime of all time.


----------



## skmt999 (Feb 19, 2007)

Of course, if all the members who sign up and never post were removed, that number would be a lot smaller.


----------



## Haruko (Feb 19, 2007)

Mercifully.


----------



## tsunade1095 (Feb 19, 2007)

cool 80,000 members.


----------



## kingbayo (Feb 26, 2007)

hesus!! wen I first checked 2 see how many members u ppl had, and this long ass list was bfore me eyes, i was like......DAMN!!!11
u guys so hav the most memeber forum I eva been upon. no wonder the number of ppl viewing threads are more than most forums have ppl viewing their forum!!


----------



## Danse (Mar 4, 2007)

"-_-shikamaru-_-" said:


> no wonder the number of ppl viewing threads are more than most forums have ppl viewing their forum!!


 
thats true   
plus
NF RULES


----------



## King Bookah (Mar 4, 2007)

Danse said:


> thats true
> plus
> gaara d. lucci RULES



Fixed it for you.  But yeah, NF is nice too.


----------



## Sayo (Mar 4, 2007)

> Default
> Ooops, I mean, err.... Congratulations Naruto Forum on 80,000 members. We likes us some Naruto!!!!!!!!!!!!! The best manga and anime of all time.





> no wonder the number of ppl viewing threads are more than most forums have ppl viewing their forum!!





> thats true
> plus
> NF RULES





> thats true
> plus
> gaara d. lucci RULES
> Fixed it for you. But yeah, NF is nice too.



Oh god, shoot me now . ..


----------



## Orochimaru (Mar 4, 2007)

Sayo said:


> Oh god, shoot me now . ..



Where? 

_*Cocks the hammer*_


----------



## Vicious ♥ (Mar 16, 2007)

I used to be account #2k or something, then I stopped for a while because I went to Cambodja for 2 years on excursion and forgot my pass/name +_+


EDIT

Stab me in my eye please.

EDIT 2

Orosuke is hawt.


----------



## Beatnik (Apr 6, 2007)

Guys, we are two people away from 90,000 members.

I want to say that I like this place.  Its packed, busy, full of life, you can say whatever the hell you like most times (blender anyone!?) and you can also go deep with philosophical ramblings.  There are sigs that give you eplictic fits and links to free anime and music and all kinds of stuff.

I just want to say...thank you NF.


----------



## Invisible Phantom (Apr 6, 2007)

*NF has 90,342 members*

Somebody join so we have the population of a very small country.
What is your thoughts on this.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Apr 6, 2007)

Most are inactive. It's like having a small country where most people are in cryogenic sleep.


----------



## SayoSenpaiPls (Apr 6, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> Most are inactive. It's like having a small country where most people are in cryogenic sleep.



lol nothing to add


----------



## Dragoness_Noush (Apr 6, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> Most are inactive. It's like having a small country where most people are in cryogenic sleep.


LOLOLOLOL!!!


----------



## Invisible Phantom (Apr 6, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> Most are inactive. It's like having a small country where most people are in cryogenic sleep.



thats true but it counts for something.


----------



## whitecrowz (Apr 6, 2007)

#90000 should get a prize, or #100000?


----------



## Instant Karma (Apr 6, 2007)

Mecha's right.

Still, awesome possum.


----------



## Lilith (Apr 6, 2007)

awesome


----------



## Robotkiller (Apr 6, 2007)

Yeah, but 80% of those are kisame's dupe accounts.


----------



## Suzuku (Apr 6, 2007)

*NF HAS 90,000 MEMBERS!!!!*:amazed :amazed :amazed


----------



## Uchiha Obito ♥ (Apr 6, 2007)

Yay for NF!


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 6, 2007)

Thats because those are our clone army


----------



## kimidoll (Apr 6, 2007)

Most of us are actually inactive members and dupes.


----------



## Einstein (Apr 6, 2007)

Most of them are dupes or are inactive. But at least they thought about us.


----------



## isanon (Apr 6, 2007)

RK_sexin_the_blender said:


> Yeah, but 80% of those are kisame's dupe accounts.


and the rest are norlis ??


----------



## Invisible Phantom (Apr 6, 2007)

Make that 90,000 members

EDIT: My 200th post was used to annouce that theyre are 90,000 members.


----------



## Lord of death sand (Apr 6, 2007)

OKKKK wow there are that many ppl here!


----------



## Harley Quinn (Apr 6, 2007)

Between inactives and dupes, we probably have like, 200.


----------



## Chris_Uzumaki (Apr 6, 2007)

Yay! XDDDD


----------



## Louis-954 (Apr 6, 2007)

Wow 200,000, nice.


----------



## Einstein (Apr 6, 2007)

Linali said:


> Between inactives and dupes, we probably have like, 200.


The sad thing about that is, that it's more than likely true.


----------



## Squire of Fate (Apr 6, 2007)

Needs more purge.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 6, 2007)

Once we hit 100,000, all of the female members should have sex with me.

Just me.


----------



## Slips (Apr 6, 2007)

Last I heard they were roughly anywhere between 1-2k active posters


----------



## Saosin (Apr 6, 2007)

Gasp                   .


----------



## Einstein (Apr 6, 2007)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Once we hit 100,000, all of the female members should have sex with me.
> 
> Just me.


Stop being selfish.


----------



## Lord of death sand (Apr 6, 2007)

WOAH!OMG!????


----------



## Lord of death sand (Apr 6, 2007)

Judge Monday said:


> Stop being selfish.



YEAH!


----------



## Mintaka (Apr 6, 2007)

How many of the members here actaully have an IQ over 60 though?  Seeing some of the posts here that just begs this question.

Congrats NF.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 6, 2007)

Judge Monday said:


> Stop being selfish.


Fine. I'll share with you. BUT ONLY YOU.


----------



## Beatnik (Apr 6, 2007)

I'm curious as to how many people register here everyday, its mindboggling.


----------



## Lord of death sand (Apr 6, 2007)

.....OK.....


----------



## DarkChidori (Apr 6, 2007)

we own here!


----------



## DarkFire (Apr 6, 2007)

OH YEA WE ARE GOING UP IN THE WORLD!!!


----------



## Razza (Apr 6, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> Most are inactive. It's like having a small country where most people are in cryogenic sleep.



Thread ended here.


----------



## SayoSenpaiPls (Apr 6, 2007)

isanon said:


> and the rest are norlis ??



LOLOLOL xD


----------



## dora ♥ (Apr 6, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> Most are inactive. It's like having a small country where most people are in cryogenic sleep.



:rofl

We have the population of my city! :amazed


----------



## ArashiUzumaki (Apr 6, 2007)

Make that 90,018


----------



## Danchou (Apr 6, 2007)

It's over 90.000!!!!1101!!!


----------



## Chee (Apr 6, 2007)

I made a difference!  Thank you! Thank you!


----------



## Haruka (Apr 6, 2007)

Spam! **


----------



## Bro Tai Jr. (Apr 6, 2007)

All of them are going to hell.


----------



## ArashiUzumaki (Apr 6, 2007)

NF has 90,018


----------



## Scud (Apr 6, 2007)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Once we hit 100,000, all of the female members should have sex with me.
> 
> Just me.


100,000 members. Figure about 10,000 of them are female. Your chances of getting a sexually transmitted disease is pretty damn high.

Have fun with your AIDS


----------



## Eureka (Apr 6, 2007)

Strange that only about 4-500 ppl are online at once... 



> 100,000 members. Figure about 10,000 of them are female. Your chances of getting a sexually transmitted disease is pretty damn high.



I think the ratio is quite a bit bigger then this... More like 50k..


----------



## Lord of death sand (Apr 6, 2007)

NO it has 90,104


----------



## Lord of death sand (Apr 6, 2007)

I've never seen an eureka fan before but the chances are high though


----------



## YamiNoShinobi (Apr 6, 2007)

i just wanted to post in this thread...

Congratulation NF!


----------



## Dre (Apr 6, 2007)

Damn this board has a very large population compared to other forums i visit.


----------



## Masaki (Apr 6, 2007)

I can imagine member #100,000 getting so much rep.


----------



## Red (Apr 6, 2007)

Tazmo is online 

If so where are all of them


----------



## Capacity (Apr 6, 2007)

dang thats alot of ppl ^^


----------



## Lord of death sand (Apr 6, 2007)

more people join per minute


----------



## Slips (Apr 6, 2007)

Masaki said:


> I can imagine member #100,000 getting so much rep.



Yeah negative 

I predict that when we reach that mark the lag shall return


----------



## kimidoll (Apr 6, 2007)

I will laugh so hard if #100,000 is a dupe.


----------



## Slips (Apr 6, 2007)

Kimihiro said:


> I will laugh so hard if #100,000 is a dupe.



Now theres an idea 

I could create my very second first dupe acount :amazed


----------



## kimidoll (Apr 6, 2007)

Slips said:


> Now theres an idea
> 
> I could create my very second first dupe acount :amazed


 
Maybe I should too =O


----------



## Death Sonjo (Apr 6, 2007)

I made a difference...


W00t!


----------



## MoynihanTJ (Apr 6, 2007)

do u like sasuke


----------



## MoynihanTJ (Apr 6, 2007)

Death Sonjo said:


> I made a difference...
> 
> 
> W00t!


 do u like sasuke? i like lee and im new 2 this club. can u be my friend?


----------



## Nico (Apr 6, 2007)

Kimihiro said:


> I will laugh so hard if #100,000 is a dupe.



:rofl 


When the member count reaches 100,000, I fonder if that member will be given the right to choose a new theme.


----------



## Eureka (Apr 6, 2007)

If I was #100.000, I would make a thread entitled: Give me rep plz...

Hmm... Maybe I should just do that anyway. 



> I fonder if that member will be given the right to choose a new theme.



That would be pretty cool, actually.


----------



## ArashiUzumaki (Apr 6, 2007)

Now there are 90,024 members.


----------



## Masaki (Apr 6, 2007)

How many of these members have actually posted?


----------



## Demon Lord (Apr 6, 2007)

Lets get to 100,000!


----------



## Suzuku (Apr 6, 2007)

How many members join this forum in a day? We just jumped to 90,032.


----------



## TheFlameAlchemist (Apr 6, 2007)

Yea I've been here for 2 years with not even 1000 posts LOL


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Apr 6, 2007)

I'm proud to say I've been here for 2 years :]

<3 The forums. Even though I do tend to go without posting for long periods of time.

Let's hope I can get to 3000 posts in the next month or so, lol.


----------



## Psychic (Apr 6, 2007)

Of the 90,000....how many are inactive or dulpicate accounts? And why only 400-500 members online on a daily basis???


----------



## SleepingDisaster (Apr 6, 2007)

whoaaa..........Nf already become an international forum, 

I wonder how many people register in naruto forum everyday?

do this site earn money from it's visitor or member?, or it's just a forum?


----------



## Lord of death sand (Apr 6, 2007)

wow 8 more people how exiting


----------



## 海外ニキ (Apr 6, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> Most are inactive. It's like having a small country where most people are in cryogenic sleep.



You won.


----------



## Link (Apr 6, 2007)

How many users are active?


----------



## X (Apr 6, 2007)

> When the member count reaches 100,000, I fonder if that member will be given the right to choose a new theme.



Yea, and what will happen if he's a 9 year old pokemon fan? -_-


----------



## CHAMP1ON (Apr 6, 2007)

Invisible Phantom said:


> Make that 90,000 members
> 
> EDIT: My 200th post was used to annouce that theyre are 90,000 members.



well that was in vain, because there are *90,038* members


----------



## Suzuku (Apr 6, 2007)

Rho Cassiopeiae said:


> Of the 90,000....how many are inactive or dulpicate accounts? And why only 400-500 members online on a daily basis???


Only? That's the largest amount on any Naruto forum.


----------



## Dre (Apr 6, 2007)

Damn 90K?


We are officially


----------



## N3cr0m4ncY (Apr 6, 2007)

Lol, so maaany members....


----------



## ArashiUzumaki (Apr 6, 2007)

The NF has reached 90,050 members


----------



## Purple haze (Apr 7, 2007)

WOOT! thats a lotta members. I only stay for the free music.


----------



## Smoke (Apr 7, 2007)

also you have to count the tons and tons of dupe accounts


----------



## Orihime (Apr 7, 2007)

90,052 Members


----------



## Orihime (Apr 7, 2007)

This bitch keeps getting bigger & bigger


----------



## Psychic (Apr 7, 2007)

AkiRa said:


> Only? That's the largest amount on any Naruto forum.



I know. I was comparing it to the so-called 90,003 members, not how many members on any Naruto forums. I agree that it is the largest anime forum around. But 90,003....more like 10,000 at best.


----------



## krickitat (Apr 7, 2007)

sure tons of dupe accounts 

and then there are the people who only sign up for the front page stuff

i say we only count plus accounts

and why if i have a plus account do i not get perks in here? i think thats WRONG


----------



## Azurite (Apr 7, 2007)

And im one of them


----------



## Mojim (Apr 7, 2007)

Half from that number are dupes


----------



## Lord of death sand (Apr 7, 2007)

.....90,050 BORING!!!!!!


----------



## ArashiUzumaki (Apr 7, 2007)

Now there are 90,062 members


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 7, 2007)

How do you find out the number of members in this forumz?


----------



## Casyle (Apr 7, 2007)

Hah, too bad they aren't all active.  The lag would make it impossible to view any threads


----------



## ArashiUzumaki (Apr 7, 2007)

Scroll down to the bottom of the first page of the fourm and it lists everyone whos online, and after that it has the total number of members that have joined but most of them are proabaly dupes.


----------



## krickitat (Apr 7, 2007)

if you read the FAQ its actually against the rules to have dupes

i say we take a load of the server and have a big house cleaning day where they hire some people to go through and start cleaning out dupes


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 7, 2007)

Well now, everyone knows that some people obviously make more than one account due to various reasons, so i doubt that number can clearly be accuarate


----------



## krickitat (Apr 7, 2007)

even the mods have dupes those assholes


----------



## Casyle (Apr 7, 2007)

krickitat said:


> even the mods have dupes those assholes



Jealousy, in the force I sense!  hehe!


----------



## krickitat (Apr 7, 2007)

lool been a member since 2005 and i have never needed a dupe


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 7, 2007)

Lol dont call the mods asshole.


----------



## krickitat (Apr 7, 2007)

sure cause they arent people capable of being ass holes


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 7, 2007)

krickitat said:


> sure cause they arent people capable of being ass holes



WEll, they might ban you or torture you. it is pretty horrible. They make you feel like shit


----------



## Qrαhms (Apr 7, 2007)

OMG NF have the much member!? I'm proud to be a part of the family!!


----------



## Altron (Apr 7, 2007)

Once we reach 100,000 free drinks on me! lol!


----------



## Altron (Apr 7, 2007)

free drinks on me when we get to 100,000 lol!


----------



## Crayons (Apr 7, 2007)

Most of them are dupes and inactive accounts, I think.


----------



## reddik (Apr 7, 2007)

Wow 89,999, nice.


----------



## ArashiUzumaki (Apr 7, 2007)

it's up to 90,100 members now.


----------



## Kei Kurono (Apr 7, 2007)

It's over 90,000!!!


----------



## little nin (Apr 7, 2007)

take away about 20,000 members for the dupe account things


----------



## @lk3mizt (Apr 7, 2007)

omg!

come on! lets clock 100,000!!


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 7, 2007)

I bet you people in here are making dupe accounts right now.


----------



## Even (Apr 7, 2007)

update
Members: 90,122


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 7, 2007)

Even said:


> update
> Members: 90,122



i GOT MY FRIEND TO JOIN 90123


----------



## gabha (Apr 7, 2007)

I'm betting 10% of those are dupes (with 90% of them being Kisame's dupes)


----------



## Purple haze (Apr 7, 2007)

so many damn members. Now it must be hard as hell to actually be well known, huh?


----------



## ArashiUzumaki (Apr 7, 2007)

Update 90,141 members 6:02 PM
Update 90,182 members 11:34 PM
Update 90,200 members 1:38 AM
Update 90,207 members 3:34 AM
Update 90,255 members 5:26 PM 4/8/2007


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 8, 2007)

gabha said:


> I'm betting 10% of those are dupes (with 90% of them being Kisame's dupes)



nahh 10 percent cant be dupes.


----------



## RodMack (Apr 8, 2007)

Hospitaller_Knight said:


> free drinks on me when we get to 100,000 lol!


I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## ArashiUzumaki (Apr 9, 2007)

Update 90,342 members


----------



## DrTeeth (Apr 9, 2007)

We should get an army and conquer the world .


----------



## SayoSenpaiPls (Apr 9, 2007)

I think there are at least 2 new Norli accounts everyday.


----------



## Rotc Girl (Apr 9, 2007)

If someone has said this already, I'm sorry, but membership is

Over Nine thousaaaaannnddd!

On a more serious note, makes me wonder where evereyone is.


----------



## Demon Lord (Apr 9, 2007)

Only about a 10th of the forum is actually active =/


----------



## Blind Weasel (Apr 9, 2007)

I'm not even real :amazed...


----------



## Saosin (Apr 9, 2007)

NF has more than double the amount of people in my town.


----------



## Instant Karma (Apr 9, 2007)

The majority can be contributed to banned members, dupes, and inactive members---WHO SHOULD BE GIVING UP THEIR NAMES DAMMIT!


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 9, 2007)

ROFL SOME MOD CHANGED THE TITLE OF THIS


----------



## Char-Aznable (Apr 9, 2007)

Whoopde fuckin doo.  This site gets members by the butt load.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 9, 2007)

Char-Aznable said:


> Whoopde fuckin doo.  This site gets members by the butt load.



haha ur post count is 666


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 9, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> Most are inactive. It's like having a small country where most people are in cryogenic sleep.



It ain't rape if they can't testify.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 9, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> It ain't rape if they can't testify.



well what if you rape and murder? that is still rape even though they cant testify


----------



## ArashiUzumaki (Apr 9, 2007)

Update 90,420 members


----------



## Chemistry (Apr 9, 2007)

Invisible Phantom said:


> Somebody join so we have the population of a very small country.
> What is your thoughts on this.



Our country has many dead people...


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 9, 2007)

OoNoiRoO said:


> Our country has many dead people...



so if a person dies then gets reborn, is he counted as two ppl?
i mean, how do they count population? by all the people that come to life?


----------



## Shirozaki (Apr 9, 2007)

isanon said:


> and the rest are norlis ??


As far as it could go, yes. XD

And the people that are really active here.. well.. let's just say they have too much free time.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 9, 2007)

why must people Dupe?


----------



## ArashiUzumaki (Apr 10, 2007)

Update 90,481 members


----------



## Lord of death sand (Apr 10, 2007)

hey im back from my 3 day ban


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 10, 2007)

Lord of death sand said:


> hey im back from my 3 day ban



rofl how did you get a three day ban? from making duplicate accounts?


----------



## ArashiUzumaki (Apr 10, 2007)

Update 90,561 memebers


----------



## Nicky The Ninja (Apr 10, 2007)

Hah, too bad they aren't all active.


----------



## Nice Gai (Apr 10, 2007)

Its over 90,000.


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Apr 10, 2007)

Woww...that's a lot.
But a lot of them aren't active, so...


----------



## wickeddevil (Apr 10, 2007)

ArashiUzumaki said:


> Update 90,561 memebers


...and 99% of them don't come back after their first few posts or are lurkers.


----------



## Iria (Apr 10, 2007)

^your set is lovely

well congrats i guess everyone *shrugs*


----------



## Echo (Apr 10, 2007)

NF breeds like rabbits.


----------



## Gamabunta (Apr 10, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> Most are inactive. It's like having a small country where most people are in cryogenic sleep.



thats called belgium


----------



## Cuivreries (Apr 10, 2007)

_This site has come a long way. I'm sure it probably feels strange to many of the older members. 

Maybe, when NF exceeds 100k members, there'll be something special in store..._



Mecha Wolf said:


> Most are inactive. It's like having a small country where most people are in cryogenic sleep.



_Hahahaha! That was rich._


----------



## Shiraishi (Apr 10, 2007)

Renaissance Manhattanite said:


> _This site has come a long way. I'm sure it probably feels strange to many of the older members.
> 
> Maybe, when NF exceeds 100k members, there'll be something special in store..._
> 
> ...



What do you think the Japanese are thinking when they see this forum?

_'Ah, what the hell?! These American and English folk are talking about a manga and anime that comes out in Japan? And they wait all night to see if one of us will actually upload a raw for them? We don't even have a stupid Naruto forum this big.

...

Nerds.'_


----------



## nitegamer (Apr 10, 2007)

i wonder why so many ppl join then dont post. i mean, you can still read the forums without being a member


----------



## Junas (Apr 10, 2007)

Well, I've seen some start up memberships, only to spam ads before getting banned with 0 or 1 post... Hmm...


----------



## Sasori (Apr 10, 2007)

lol im betting half of these are dupes.


----------



## Chevaux (Apr 10, 2007)

did someone beat me to the "its over 90,000!!!" joke???


----------



## Chevaux (Apr 10, 2007)

Nice Gai said:


> Its over 90,000.




oh, there it is...fuck


----------



## Shiraishi (Apr 10, 2007)

Chevaux said:


> did someone beat me to the "its over 90,000!!!" joke???



It's not 90,000.

It's 9,000.

Goku wasn't that strong yet. It took him some drugs before he got to 90,000.


----------



## Chevaux (Apr 10, 2007)

Suigetsu~! said:


> It's not 90,000.
> 
> It's 9,000.
> 
> Goku wasn't that strong yet. It took him some drugs before he got to 90,000.



i know...it was a joke


(i too was an avid DBZ fan)


----------



## Saosin (Apr 10, 2007)

That's incredible.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 10, 2007)

Chevaux said:


> i know...it was a joke
> 
> 
> (i too was an avid DBZ fan)



haha. Avid DBZ fan. How about dragon ball? I was more into that when i was a kid.


----------



## ArashiUzumaki (Apr 11, 2007)

Update 90,628 members


----------



## Lord_of_Flies (Apr 11, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> Most are inactive. It's like having a small country where most people are in cryogenic sleep.


Ya well that's the same as living here in oklhoma


----------



## Kamioto Furin (Apr 11, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> Most are inactive. It's like having a small country where most people are in cryogenic sleep.



And some have more than one account...
Some create new accounts and forget about their old ones...


----------



## ArashiUzumaki (Apr 11, 2007)

Update 90,745 members


----------



## DarkFire (Apr 11, 2007)

yea true most ppl are inactive so it dsn really count


----------



## ArashiUzumaki (Apr 13, 2007)

Update 91,007 members


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Apr 14, 2007)

There's a thread like this in the Konoha Times, so merged!


----------



## Gaara (Apr 14, 2007)

Can't wait till we meet 100,000


----------



## DarkFire (Apr 25, 2007)

we're slowing assembling the troops


----------



## Dark Dragon (Apr 25, 2007)

This is the most active forum I have ever been part of, though I am barely active 

Nice thread title


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 26, 2007)

Do i get a reward if i can get 100 fans to come to the forumz?


----------



## Gaara (Apr 26, 2007)

We've got another 10k to go! We can do it!


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 26, 2007)

lol gaara has an awesome avatar. if there were more ppl like him, population would increase.


----------



## Mintaka (Apr 26, 2007)

Lemme guess about 80,000 of them never comeon.  And of those 7,003 have less intelligence than a bacterium.


----------



## Loki (Apr 26, 2007)

yap yap that right... but still 7k is alot! 

More then ppl think =D


----------



## ender (inactive) (Apr 26, 2007)

lol, not much faith in the intelligence of the posters here I guess. I don't think it matters who is active and who isn't. Its just fun to look at how many people have actually signed up.


----------



## momo (Apr 26, 2007)

wow. what an increidble forum this has come to be.


----------



## Zodd (Apr 26, 2007)

Translation: We have maybe 7,000 active members, 83,000 alt/inactive accounts.


----------



## RodMack (Apr 27, 2007)

Zodd said:


> Translation: We have maybe 7,000 active members, 83,000 alt/inactive accounts.


LOL That pretty much sums it up xD


----------



## mew42003 (Apr 27, 2007)

lol yeah... more members than... serebii.net lol


----------



## Cair (Apr 27, 2007)

Holy crap dude, that's a lot of members...too bad some aren't active...then I'd be impressed. >.>


----------



## Takumi Matsuki (Apr 27, 2007)

*Sigh. I'm just another nameless poster in a sea of forums users. My name will never be remembered just carried away with the wind.


----------



## GrimaH (Apr 30, 2007)

mew42003 said:


> lol yeah... more members than... serebii.net lol



Hey, serebii.net is THE SHIT


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (May 1, 2007)

Gaara said:


> We've got another 10k to go! We can do it!



I really love your sig and avatar.


----------



## Aeld (May 1, 2007)

who's member 90,000  thats re freakin diculous!


----------



## The-Judge (May 1, 2007)

please, join, my forum is totally focused on fictional characters if it interests anyone 
Anime Battlefield


----------



## The-Judge (May 1, 2007)




----------



## Blackfish (May 1, 2007)

Wow..... such mind-boggling size...... even if a fraction of the ninety-thousand-strong community are active at any one time, it's still very large-scale. I feel so insignificant.


----------



## whitecrowz (May 1, 2007)

90K that's impressive, congrats to the founders


----------



## bloody_ninja (May 2, 2007)

How many members are there now?


----------



## Zain (May 3, 2007)

> Naruto Forums Statistics
> Naruto Forums Statistics
> Threads: 157,078, Posts: 6,764,614, Members: 93,741
> Welcome to our newest member, hitaraa



there it is


----------



## _Hurley_ (May 13, 2007)

im 29940 and i aint been here long, that last 50k came fast. lol


----------



## Beau Logan (May 13, 2007)

_"That's just too fucking many."_

-*Oscar Wilde* on NF member count


----------



## DarkFire (May 16, 2007)

_Hurley_ said:


> im 29940 and i aint been here long, that last 50k came fast. lol



hurley, aren't u 60k sumthing?


----------



## SpoonTypeR (May 17, 2007)

Yes indeed.  NF surely has grown ever since I joined.  I remember the forums didn't even exist yet.


----------



## orochimarusama21 (May 17, 2007)

It's over 9000


----------



## Levi (May 17, 2007)

Wow. So many have joined before me.


----------



## Beau Logan (May 17, 2007)

orochimarusama21 said:


> It's over 9000


----------



## RodMack (May 17, 2007)

orochimarusama21 said:


> It's over 9000


Vegeta destroyed his scouter a long time ago.


----------



## Neco (May 17, 2007)

How can you find out what number you are.


----------



## @lk3mizt (May 18, 2007)

^ check your profile.
you are  : Telegrams/Spoilers/Raw- FORUM RULES!!*81057*

member 81,057.


----------



## GrimaH (May 18, 2007)

**


----------



## Nikitaa (May 18, 2007)

i'm the 13965th member


----------



## VENOMSGOD101 (May 18, 2007)

i dont know


----------



## Magic (May 19, 2007)

Incognito said:


> that only means one thing!!!  :
> 
> we > other forums releated to naruto
> 
> ...and more work -_-;;



This *IS* the best Naruto forum


----------



## Namicho (May 19, 2007)

DAang, I've only been here since last July, but there definitely wasn't THIS many people last July. There's been a new member boom lately it seems...


----------



## Sweeney Todd (May 24, 2007)

well your bout to lose one.  if you dont fix up this bullshit all ready.


----------



## hellb0y95 (Jun 15, 2007)

hey ivuhewfovibfewovyhrefjnqiupwkefh98wqyubgfoiugfoqwkje0qivdpqregvfhgryjhdf7y
ggfjdfhdfghfdghfhggfhrjdjytidffhtofgjtyutjktltym
yjkirujytirtodtjrytyifhrjt57rgjy437tjriuhbf,gjeuiyhds.gkhgkgfufgkgg
gdogiueghfig;dsugksuhrr


----------



## xKunoichix (Jun 18, 2007)

Wow, 80,000?! Thats alot of people!.. *Shocked* Well of course, this is an awesome site.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2007)

The manga and the anime certainly aren't helping our quest to reach 100,000.  Both are mired in extreme mediocrity at the moment.  I bet we won't make it to that milestone till at least October.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 18, 2007)

Rukia said:


> The manga and the anime certainly aren't helping our quest to reach 100,000.  Both are mired in extreme mediocrity at the moment.  I bet we won't make it to that milestone till at least October.



Members: 99,758

Yeah, we won't reach that until october


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2007)

Heh, looks like someone has been a little lazy updating the thread title.  

Oh well, this should definitely still be a slow time for new members though.  What I said about the awful manga and anime still stands.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 18, 2007)

As long as we have an american dub, there's always gonna be new newbies of low age D:

Hundreds of them.


----------



## KamiKazi (Jun 18, 2007)

> Oh well, this should definitely still be a slow time for new members though.


but it's summer. all the people with no lives and no friends will need a place to go . i figure new members coming in will increase.


----------



## Neko (Jun 18, 2007)

king kamikaze said:


> but it's summer. all the people with no lives and no friends will need a place to go . i figure new members coming in will increase.


----------



## Namicho (Jun 18, 2007)

Wow, I can't believe we're so close to 100,000. I really wonder how many members were here when I joined...probably like half as many. I'm not sure though.


----------



## Loki (Jun 18, 2007)

yap...my friends planning to take the 100ks membership lol >_<


----------



## Kanae-chan (Jun 19, 2007)

Go Us =). 

I haven't been here half as long as anyone else here, but that's still really awesome how many people are here. We're all either crazy Narutards or Bleach fanatics. Or Both ;-)


----------



## Orochimaru (Jun 19, 2007)

A few more 'til we're 100,000 members. Rejoice bitches!


----------



## Chi (Jun 19, 2007)

I think, it's already 100,000.

Here's the 100,000 member: Eureka 7 ep 35

So, yay


----------



## Neko (Jun 20, 2007)

Yay! Over 100,000  

WOW He has Alot of Rep already O_O


----------



## Neco (Jun 20, 2007)

Now we need 1,000,000


----------



## Freiza (Jun 20, 2007)

wow we have alot of people


----------



## Temari (Jun 20, 2007)

wow thats alot Members O.o

Zaru: your sig is so funny lmao thats are tobi a good boy


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Jun 20, 2007)

Congratulations on 100.000 members NF 

_Someone _should update this thread.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 20, 2007)

*stabs thread*

Update yourself. >I


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 20, 2007)

100,115 members!


----------



## Amethyst Grave (Jun 20, 2007)

That's sooo many....a lot of members to keep track of!


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Jun 20, 2007)

*Screw the members I have green hair.*


----------



## Rivayir (Jun 21, 2007)

100.000 members...do I get my different colored rep now as a celebration present?


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 21, 2007)

That really is alot of people. Too bad more than half are inactive or dupes.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 21, 2007)

This forum wins


----------



## Juubi (Jun 21, 2007)

Wow......So many members!!!
I wonder how many of them are dupes


----------



## kaiden (Jun 21, 2007)

Too many members.Too much lag.


----------



## sakurafan22 (Jun 21, 2007)

*...*

 ...wow...uh...cookies!yum!


----------



## Zal?onze (Jul 8, 2007)

They should delete the people who sign up and never even post once and abandon this forums its so gay and they take the good names too


----------



## Zhealot (Jul 9, 2007)

Wewt wewt?!


----------



## Hinata_Hyuuga8 (Jul 11, 2007)

that doesn't give me much to go on. 
http://forums.narutofan.com/member.php?u=102509 is it the number after the = sign?


----------



## TDM (Jul 11, 2007)

DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMN.

And yes, it's the number after the = sign.


----------



## Hinata_Hyuuga8 (Jul 11, 2007)

cool then I'm 102509. thanx. the pink ninja insulted the konoha ninjas by saying that send the ANBU after him/her


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jul 11, 2007)

Wow..this is no doubt the most populated forum I have ever joined.


----------



## Neko (Jul 11, 2007)

Pimp said:


> They should delete the people who sign up and never even post once and abandon this forums its so gay and they take the good names too



Thats why they allow ppl to take inactive ppl who dont post's usernames


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jul 11, 2007)

Yeah I agree. Theres probably like 40000 inactive users.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Jul 11, 2007)

and some ppl who make more than one account lolz


----------



## Neji (Jul 11, 2007)

seems like the thread title was edited like right now



> Yeah I agree. Theres probably like 40000 inactive users.


 

and like 50000 dupes

and like 8000 Kisame dupes


----------



## Sean Connery (Jul 11, 2007)

that sounds about right


----------



## Neko (Jul 11, 2007)

^ indeed :amazed


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jul 11, 2007)

Lol.


----------



## Sean Connery (Jul 11, 2007)

I need a beer


----------



## Constantine (Jul 11, 2007)

I need a condom


----------



## Sean Connery (Jul 11, 2007)

Cross Marian said:


> I need a condom







keep this handy lol


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jul 12, 2007)

102597 now.


----------



## Constantine (Jul 12, 2007)

Sean Connery said:


> keep this handy lol



YES! She'll love Cinnamon!


----------



## bloody_ninja (Jul 12, 2007)

mmmhm cinnamon very good choice


----------



## Hinata_Hyuuga8 (Jul 12, 2007)

why in the world would somone bring that up here?


----------



## Constantine (Jul 12, 2007)

'cause it's what i needed.


----------



## Hinata_Hyuuga8 (Jul 12, 2007)

ok then


----------



## Sean Connery (Jul 12, 2007)

Hinata_Hyuuga8 said:


> ok then



oh come on Hinata, it's all in good fun


----------



## Nero (Jul 12, 2007)

wouldnt it be fucked up if it turns out TAzmo made 102,574 accounts and your the only other person? >.<


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jul 12, 2007)

Hahaha that would be so weird.


----------



## Sean Connery (Jul 12, 2007)

yes it would


----------



## Neko (Jul 12, 2007)

Sean Connery said:


> yes it would



Im one of those Many accounts


----------



## Sean Connery (Jul 12, 2007)

Neko said:


> Im one of those Many accounts



lol, funny


----------



## ̣ (Jul 12, 2007)

Take off the dupes and inactives and we should have around 50,000.


----------



## Hinata_Hyuuga8 (Jul 13, 2007)

Sean Connery said:


> oh come on Hinata, it's all in good fun



yeah yeah.


----------



## Neko (Jul 14, 2007)

lol im a Torture Specialist


----------



## gdp604 (Jul 16, 2007)

naruto FTW


----------



## myle (Jul 16, 2007)

This is the forum with the greatest number of members as far as I know!!
We have exceeded the 100.000 members!! :amazed :amazed


----------



## pajamas (Jul 16, 2007)

Were nowhere near that many users if you count the active ones.


----------



## Blix (Jul 16, 2007)

Yay !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xeenx77 (Jul 17, 2007)

wat is EDIT?


----------



## Sean Connery (Jul 17, 2007)

xeenx77 said:


> wat is EDIT?



your kidding right


----------



## myle (Jul 18, 2007)

xeenx77 said:


> wat is EDIT?



Next to the button quote, if it is a post of yours then there is a button edit. You can use it to edit what you have posted.


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Jul 18, 2007)

Pretty cool. Busy busy busy


----------



## Sean Connery (Jul 18, 2007)

myle said:


> Next to the button quote, if it is a post of yours then there is a button edit. You can use it to edit what you have posted.



I think Xeenx doesn't know what he is doing here, besides the lack of spelling


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Jul 20, 2007)

xeenx77 said:


> wat is EDIT?



OH MY GOD. You _are_ ~*Jesus*~ !!!


----------



## Sean Connery (Jul 20, 2007)




----------



## kalimah (Jul 20, 2007)

hahaha omg i love that skeletor pic


----------



## Sean Connery (Jul 20, 2007)

kalimah said:


> hahaha omg i love that skeletor pic



I know it's a classic


----------



## Dre (Jul 21, 2007)

damn 100K is  A LOT of members for an anime/manga based board. Biggest one i ever seen.


----------



## Sean Connery (Jul 21, 2007)

Dre said:


> damn 100K is  A LOT of members for an anime/manga based board. Biggest one i ever seen.



theres a few of us here that came from unrivaled source, there little group of immature arseholes with 3 corrupted mods is what drove alot of people from that place since 2002 and they used to be as huge as this place is


----------



## Sean Connery (Jul 21, 2007)

forkshy said:


> the really scary thing to me is the 2 million posts in the fanclub section.



lol, yeah man


----------



## bloody_ninja (Jul 21, 2007)

I was just wondering if this number of citizens include banned ones


----------



## Sean Connery (Jul 22, 2007)

bloody_ninja said:


> I was just wondering if this number of citizens include banned ones



I am guessing it is, cause I noticed on the member list that the banned members are still listed where as other vbulletin forums I goto once there banned they don't show up on the member list


----------



## l Itachi l (Jul 22, 2007)

Wow we are a busy site. Dam it must be hard for you guys to pick moderators. Because look there's like 20,000 worthy people who are able to be one. O.O Only the best of the best get it i guess.


----------



## Hinata_Hyuuga8 (Jul 30, 2007)

doesn't it get boring talking about how many people joined?


----------



## Sean Connery (Aug 1, 2007)

l Itachi l said:


> Wow we are a busy site. Dam it must be hard for you guys to pick moderators. Because look there's like 20,000 worthy people who are able to be one. O.O Only the best of the best get it i guess.



hell I love this place, I wouldn't mind offering my services to help out around here


----------



## Zhongda (Aug 1, 2007)

Sean Connery said:


> hell I love this place, I wouldn't mind offering my services to help out around here


lol the secret to getting modship is not hint your desire for it at all.


----------



## Hinata_Hyuuga8 (Aug 1, 2007)

really? very interesting


----------



## Totitos (Aug 1, 2007)

lol whats this place.


----------



## Sean Connery (Aug 1, 2007)

Meng De said:


> lol the secret to getting modship is not hint your desire for it at all.



jesus christ your an idiot I didn't say anything about being a mod, I was just offering to help with the site, I do web designs, think next time before you speak


----------



## sx3 (Aug 9, 2007)

Meng De said:


> lol the secret to getting modship is not hint your desire for it at all.



ahahaha


----------



## Sean Connery (Aug 10, 2007)

*Meng Dee Dee Dee =*


----------



## taieto (Sep 12, 2007)

yay 4 this place its amaziiing!


----------



## Shiranui (Sep 12, 2007)

Sean Connery said:


> jesus christ your an idiot I didn't say anything about being a mod, I was just offering to help with the site, I do web designs, think next time before you speak



..calm down please.

Wow I had no idea of the number of people here. I wonder how much spam is on this site out of the 4 billion posts?


----------



## KamiKazi (Sep 12, 2007)

^ that post was made over a month ago, but telling by his sig, his dislike of mengde has obviously not died down 

NF has gained another 5,000 since the last update of this title


----------



## Mintaka (Sep 12, 2007)

YAY!!!

To bad I don't give a darn.


----------



## Neji (Sep 12, 2007)

yes Sean Connery is finally b& lol


----------



## My Own Dupe (Sep 15, 2007)

Damn.

Well, with all of the people who don't use their usernames ever...whom never even go here.

Still...DAMN.


----------



## ZeroX5150 (Sep 17, 2007)

My Own Dupe said:


> Well, with all of the people who don't use their usernames ever...whom never even go here.



Thats one of the negatives about a forum


----------



## Robotkiller (Sep 17, 2007)

What did sean do?


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 17, 2007)

I don't know if this is good or bad, mind you.

Mostly non-posters using up my bandwidth.  

Bastards.


----------



## Felt (Sep 17, 2007)

That's alot , although I bet half will never log in ever again


----------



## ?verity (Sep 17, 2007)

Narutoforums should have a million members


----------



## KamiKazi (Sep 17, 2007)

tazmo said he'll become a regular poster once we hit 200,000 members.

it's true, he told me so himself


----------



## bloody_ninja (Sep 17, 2007)

Bumi said:


> tazmo said he'll become a regular poster once we hit 200,000 members.
> 
> it's true, he told me so himself



HOW TRU IS THIS


----------



## KamiKazi (Sep 17, 2007)

bloody_ninja said:


> HOW TRU IS THIS


would i lie to you


----------



## Yellow (Sep 17, 2007)

Bumi said:


> would i lie to you


----------



## Purgatory (Sep 17, 2007)

2 words:

Kisame. Dupes.


----------



## Avenger2112 (Sep 17, 2007)

i wonder how many are dupes though. probably about 1/4  maybe. but we still got the most members of any naruto forum


----------



## Mintaka (Sep 17, 2007)

Half are dupes.


47% of the rest are fucking morons.  They need to go back to gaia or subeta.

2% are respectable enough.

1%are trolls of all types.


----------



## pajamas (Sep 17, 2007)

7% Active posters
2% Trolls
41% non-active
50% Kisame Dupes.


----------



## Karmaxx (Sep 17, 2007)

Everyone other forum site just give up and give their small members to NF.


----------



## Jagon Fox (Sep 17, 2007)

how on earthdo you find out what number you are?


----------



## KamiKazi (Sep 18, 2007)

Jagon Fox said:


> how on earthdo you find out what number you are?


what number member you are? click on your own name. then up where it gives the link to the page you'e viewing at the end will be a number. that number is the number member you are. this member 

i am member number 86736. click the link and it goes to my profile. you can also substitute whatever number you want in place to find out specific members if you're interested like the first ten members or whatever.

you are member number 87445 if you're interested


----------



## Qrαhms (Sep 18, 2007)

NF ranked #93 as of now. :\


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 19, 2007)

Neji said:


> yes Sean Connery is finally b& lol



......ahem.....


----------



## yuri (Sep 29, 2007)

Did u actually count or if ur a moderator do u just like get an email or something???


----------



## Starber (Sep 29, 2007)

It tells you on the very bottom of here: *My little essay on the Uchiha clan *


----------



## pajamas (Sep 29, 2007)

Blue said:


> Your member number can't be changed.


Blue Lied D:


----------



## makaveli80 (Sep 29, 2007)

wow...that's a ton of users O___o how many are active though? Probably a small fraction.


----------



## Durandal (Oct 7, 2007)

Bump.


----------



## cold drinks (Oct 18, 2007)

Durandal said:


> Bump.



you don't have too people here are not lazy so.......


----------



## Kiba[Cailean] (Dec 16, 2007)

*^^*

Yay!  I think I'm in the last 200!!


----------



## Kyousuke (Dec 16, 2007)

119,898 members now.


----------



## bakery (Dec 16, 2007)

Great! Naruto fanclub around the world come to join this web.


----------



## Kamina (Dec 16, 2007)

Congrats Naruto Forums,


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Dec 16, 2007)

Slim and fabulous, eh?


----------



## Ecclaed (Dec 16, 2007)

Wow, one of the more successful forums and still going strong. Plenty of active users at any hour of the day.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 16, 2007)

Ecclaed said:


> Wow, one of the more successful forums and still going strong. Plenty of active users at any hour of the day.



You bet. Narutoforums is the biggest Naruto forum to date.


----------



## I (Dec 16, 2007)

Obsidian said:


> You bet. Narutoforums is the biggest Naruto forum to date.



Absolutely...


----------



## Cel3stial (Dec 16, 2007)

Obsidian said:


> You bet. Narutoforums is the biggest Naruto forum to date.



Biggest and Best....


----------



## ownageprince (Dec 16, 2007)

NF = Pure win.


----------



## BigGameJuice! (Dec 16, 2007)

This Naruto forum is by far the best.


----------



## MUSOLINI (Dec 17, 2007)

so, will the site die after naruto dies?


----------



## BabyGuh89 (Dec 17, 2007)

Wow. I must be really behind in joining.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Dec 17, 2007)

i dont know musolini, i mean the naruto areas are by far teh most active, so it very well might


----------



## ulquihime_baby (Dec 22, 2007)

I dont care about any other forums  i just need my NF!


----------



## Isuzu (Dec 22, 2007)

I am very slim and fabulous, thank you


----------



## Way-Man (Dec 22, 2007)

Naruto Forums: Keep spreading the madness.


----------



## Sean Connery (Dec 22, 2007)

nWo said:


> Naruto Forums: Keep spreading the madness.



yes just pure madness and crazyness


----------



## Kanae-chan (Dec 22, 2007)

We= sexy citizens. We're growing more everyday


----------



## Sean Connery (Dec 23, 2007)

this place is as crazy as the episodes of Celebrity Jeopardy on SNL



> The Day is Mine, I'll take Famous Titties for 400


----------



## Yasaka Magatama (Dec 23, 2007)

MUSOLINI said:


> so, will the site die after naruto dies?



Im wondering this too...  If naruto ends, will NF end too? :amazed


----------



## Sean Connery (Dec 23, 2007)

halibel93 said:


> Im wondering this too...  If naruto ends, will NF end too? :amazed



damn where we go when NF Dies


----------



## Kagakusha (Dec 23, 2007)

Home       .


----------



## Raiden (Dec 23, 2007)

Sean Connery said:


> damn where we go when NF Dies



That's a long time from now, don't sweat it as of yet before you make me cry


----------



## KakU Camui (Dec 23, 2007)

Sean Connery said:


> damn where we go when NF Dies



It shall never die!


----------



## ArAshI-sensei (Dec 23, 2007)

I hope Naruto will have some sort of sequel so we can continue this forum


----------



## Sunrider (Dec 23, 2007)

Who says the forum has to die when Naruto ends? Hell, since when do even half the discussions that take place in the threads on this forum have anything to do with Naruto?


----------



## Xenrok (Dec 23, 2007)

You can add another number to that ^_^ I'm new around here, found it from searching for fan fics.


----------



## Barry. (Dec 24, 2007)

Proud to be part of the fam .


----------



## ~HellRazer~ (Dec 24, 2007)

120,650 Memembers Now .


----------



## slewy (Dec 24, 2007)

so who was member 119,901?? and is he a WINNER?


----------



## bijuu231 (Dec 24, 2007)

i think more than half of members are dupes


----------



## Kyousuke (Dec 24, 2007)

⅔ said:


> i think more than half of members are dupes


It's very possible. 

There's only about 10,000 or so active members. XD


----------



## Valtieri (Dec 24, 2007)

That's alot of people and dupes for one forum


----------



## Even (Dec 24, 2007)

oo, lots of peepolz Proud to be part of the family


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Dec 24, 2007)

keep spreading the retardism virus


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Dec 24, 2007)

I wonder how many of those are Uchiha tards.


----------



## Yamato (Inactive) (Dec 24, 2007)

And half of them are Kisame's dupes


----------



## Sean Connery (Dec 24, 2007)

Yamato said:


> And half of them are Kisame's dupes



and Akatsuki300's dupes as well


----------



## Deletham (Dec 25, 2007)

halibel93 said:


> Im wondering this too...  If naruto ends, will NF end too? :amazed



I hate to say it but most likely though if it's like other shows it'll end up being a very slow death  .. But I say enjoy the ride


----------



## Mike Hunt (Jan 2, 2008)

Pain In The Ass said:


> I wonder how many of those are Uchiha tards.



ALMOST ALL OF THEM


----------



## Kyou (Jan 2, 2008)

ArAshI-sensei said:


> I hope Naruto will have some sort of sequel so we can continue this forum



Can continue the forum, but I think if they made some sequel it might not be as good o_O;. Unless its thought out..Maybe next generation but I think it'd be better if Naruto ended when Naruto's story was finished and told. 8D


----------



## ~HellRazer~ (Jan 2, 2008)

121,573 

Now . 

Not long to 122k members . Everyone get your dupe mouse finger ready and START MAKING DUPES!!!

SPARTA!!!!!


----------



## Sean Connery (Jan 2, 2008)

~HellRazer~ said:


> 121,573
> 
> Now .
> 
> ...



your just asking for a ban, aren't you


----------



## dreams lie (Jan 22, 2008)

It would be awesome if we hit 250k.


----------



## Sean Connery (Jan 22, 2008)

dreams lie said:


> It would be awesome if we hit 250k.



at the rate the dupes are coming in we'll hit 250k real soon


----------



## Bill (Feb 18, 2008)

Sean Connery said:


> at the rate the dupes are coming in we'll hit 250k real soon


LOL.


----------



## Lezard Valeth (Feb 18, 2008)

Why the admins don't publish the number of active users...


----------



## ByakugenEye (Feb 18, 2008)

This topic is 3 years o_o
and still alive.

I'd like to see this forum to hit 150k members.


----------



## Aerik (Feb 18, 2008)

it's over 9000


----------



## -ThanatosX- (Feb 26, 2008)

Aerik said:


> it's over 9000



Fellow Netherlands citizen, I salute you. 

I like how NF is so busy, it keeps me from beinig bored at times.


----------



## Ryuk (Feb 26, 2008)

#58295 yes im an older member.  
NF will Neva Eva die well I hope not XD


----------



## OMG! Dj (Feb 26, 2008)

This forum will never get tired, to many great active members, like me (:


----------



## 海外ニキ (Feb 26, 2008)

Dj. said:


> This forum will never get tired, to many great active members, like me (:



LOL, who are you? 


And hell, tards will keep talking about this shit for ages.


----------



## Safiir (Mar 10, 2008)

There r a lot of members here, in the forum.


----------



## Beelgarion (Mar 17, 2008)

Nice, and they are increasing every day (the members)


----------



## Lezard Valeth (Mar 17, 2008)

how many active members?


----------



## ~rocka (Mar 17, 2008)

I am one of them .


----------



## Capacity (Mar 17, 2008)

Sean Connery said:


> at the rate the dupes are coming in we'll hit 250k real soon


lol so true


----------



## Slips (Apr 2, 2008)

The J-Man said:


> how many active members?



About 5-7k


----------



## chrisp (Apr 2, 2008)

How many 'super-active' members?


----------



## Loki (Apr 2, 2008)

hmm i'd say 400-500 at most ..


----------



## 海外ニキ (Apr 2, 2008)

Zarigani said:


> How many 'super-active' members?



What do you consider super-active?

I mean, I'm here everyday . . .


----------



## RodMack (Apr 2, 2008)

^ People who spend most of the day here?


----------



## 海外ニキ (Apr 2, 2008)

RodMack said:


> ^ People who spend most of the day here?



I guess I'm included, then. LOL


----------



## d3l (Apr 3, 2008)

Loki said:


> hmm i'd say 400-500 at most ..



I thought it was around 1400-1700?


----------



## faithless (Apr 6, 2008)

80,000 registered users.
Narutofan.com > Other Naruto fan forums.


----------



## Qrαhms (Apr 6, 2008)

A good sign that the forum is far from being...you know what~


----------



## Tainted_reflection (Apr 6, 2008)

kYuubiukas said:


> 80,000 registered users.
> Narutofan.com > Other Naruto fan forums.



QFT. 

NF FTW!!


----------



## KamiKazi (Apr 6, 2008)

yeah, NF is active enough to be far from dieing long after naruto is over


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Apr 6, 2008)

yes. i am  fabulous, and slim


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 6, 2008)

This is great indeed.


----------



## Gary (Apr 7, 2008)

ww noce job guesss but have many active members


----------



## 7Silver (Apr 7, 2008)

Nice! More and more is interested in Naruto  :WOW


----------



## Kuki (Apr 7, 2008)

How much of those are dupes? =/


----------



## choco bao bao (Apr 7, 2008)

Kuki said:


> How much of those are dupes? =/


That's a good question.


----------



## Ricardox (Apr 7, 2008)

It's comfortable to belong to such great family !


----------



## Gary (Apr 7, 2008)

good question how many are dupes i bet most are shodais


----------



## lone wolf807 (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm so inactive...  Don't count me as one of those people


----------



## Jonas (Apr 7, 2008)

imagine the people I DONT know... that must be like...  at least 130.000 members


----------



## Moritaka (Apr 7, 2008)

Ya!

We pwnerz


----------



## Xyndicate Utopian (Apr 7, 2008)

Dam strait i'm fabulous. i am not slim, however. more bony


----------



## Junas (Apr 7, 2008)

Jonas said:


> imagine the people I DONT know... that must be like...  at least 130.000 members



RIGHTO are YOU!!! Hell, I only know at least 20 or 30 here at NF...


----------



## AndrewRogue (Apr 8, 2008)

we gained about 100 members in nearly 3 weeks. wow... this is the biggest naruto forum around. it owns bleach exile. 0.0


----------



## Hana (Apr 8, 2008)

Fuck yeah I'm slim and fabulous!:WOW


 It is surprising the rate at which this forum grows sometimes but that just goes to show you that this forum rocks THAT hard.


----------



## eD (Apr 15, 2008)

This is the *BEST* NARUTO FORUM. Ever.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Apr 15, 2008)

I'm not slim, and I'm not "FAAAAAAAABULOUS!!", if you know what I mean.


----------



## Mobius (Apr 15, 2008)

The forum is popular because it also has a real site affiliated with it to attract memebrs. The site also has an extremely relevant name, it even is the first thing to come up when searching google "naruto"


----------



## Sean Connery (Apr 15, 2008)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> I'm not slim, and I'm not "FAAAAAAAABULOUS!!", if you know what I mean.



sure you are


----------



## d3l (Apr 15, 2008)

Mobius 1 said:


> The forum is popular because it also has a real site affiliated with it to attract memebrs. The site also has an extremely relevant name, it even is the first thing to come up when searching google "naruto"



Not quite, I tried this. It's number 2, the english wikipedia article on Naruto is number 1.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 16, 2008)

Well, 3 years back, it was the first search on Google. And for it to still be 1st/ 2nd, it is still up there


----------



## Xion (Apr 17, 2008)

130,000 of which are one-timers or dupes (90% of which are Kisame's).


----------



## Starrk (Apr 17, 2008)

It's good, there was a gap between the last time I was here and now.


----------



## UltimatefanGreg (Apr 17, 2008)

Well it went up because of me.


----------



## UltimatefanGreg (Apr 17, 2008)

Now can somebody talk to me?


----------



## d3l (Apr 17, 2008)

II Xion II said:


> 130,000 of which are one-timers or dupes (90% of which are Kisame's).



Only 90%??


----------



## UltimatefanGreg (Apr 17, 2008)

I must be member 5909...


----------



## Heran (Apr 17, 2008)

Wow, an army of members.


----------



## Sarun (Apr 17, 2008)

Do we need to expand more? ~ you know....add more elements of politics, sports, games, entertainment etc.


----------



## Mukiru (Apr 17, 2008)

Hey i know NF is a nice forum the best so do you think we must have a new interface not just the banner but the whole thing........ I hope the administrators will accept this......


----------



## Red Sands (Apr 17, 2008)

This Forum is very entertaining no matter what type of person you are you can always find something to do here....


----------



## 海外ニキ (Apr 17, 2008)

Heran said:


> Wow, an army of members.



All we need are some tanks, and a battle cry.


----------



## RodMack (Apr 18, 2008)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> All we need are some tanks, and a battle cry.


BISOOOOOOOOOON!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rock_Leeroy (Apr 18, 2008)

Rock_Leeroy was here.


----------



## Sean Connery (Apr 18, 2008)

Rock_Leeroy said:


> Rock_Leeroy was here.



and Sean Connery Slept with your mother,lol


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 18, 2008)

Sean Conery has slept with everyone's mother



Hell he's even slept with someone's daddys.


----------



## d3l (Apr 18, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> Sean Conery has slept with everyone's mother
> 
> 
> 
> Hell he's even slept with someone's daddys.



He's pretty active that Sean Connery


----------



## theparsley (Apr 18, 2008)

We should also all learn a secret handshake.

I'm trying to actively post, but I'm just a lurker by nature...


----------



## d3l (Apr 18, 2008)

theparsley said:


> We should also all learn a secret handshake.
> 
> I'm trying to actively post, but I'm just a lurker by nature...



Yes, lurking is the way to go...


----------



## Sean Connery (Apr 19, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> Sean Conery has slept with everyone's mother
> 
> 
> 
> Hell he's even slept with someone's daddys.



lol and I was banging her like a hammer, lol


----------



## kakashi_no_lia (Apr 19, 2008)

~Sugoi! Sugoi! XD


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Apr 19, 2008)

now if there werent so many narutards (sory,but what people like AkuOni or the guy in me sig post just shows a lack of any information whatsoever)


----------



## GrimeWire (Apr 19, 2008)

Moar sports fans!


----------



## d3l (Apr 19, 2008)

GrimeWire said:


> Moar sports fans!



Sports section not active enough?


----------



## Franky (Apr 19, 2008)

We can always use more members for anything... cept meybe Narutotards


----------



## d3l (Apr 19, 2008)

Franky said:


> We can always use more members for anything... cept meybe Narutotards



Narutards are the backbone of NF. 

NF forums exist solely because of this.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Apr 19, 2008)

d3l (d-thrl?) you are wrong,there are lots.But its just theese people coming into a "OP vs Naruto" thread saing "Ive barely seen it,but its first chapters suck,comapred to chapter 158 of Naruto"-am I the only one who sees comparing a series' start with the deep,fleshed out progressed part of another series as a bit stupid?


----------



## d3l (Apr 19, 2008)

Lobolover said:


> d3l (d-thrl?) you are wrong,there are lots.But its just theese people coming into a "OP vs Naruto" thread saing "Ive barely seen it,but its first chapters suck,comapred to chapter 158 of Naruto"-*am I the only one who sees comparing a series' start with the deep,fleshed out progressed part of another series as a bit stupid?*



No, Sir Lobolover you are not.


----------



## chrisp (Apr 19, 2008)

Elite Jounin!


----------



## KamiKazi (Apr 19, 2008)

Zarigani said:


> Elite Jounin!


congrats 


if anything we need more people for the general discussion areas.


----------



## d3l (Apr 19, 2008)

KamiKazi said:


> congrats
> 
> 
> if anything we need more people for the general discussion areas.



The NF Caf??


----------



## 海外ニキ (Apr 19, 2008)

Zarigani said:


> Elite Jounin!



I'm ̣  

rank.


----------



## d3l (Apr 19, 2008)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> I'm ̣
> 
> rank.



zaruman rank I guess


----------



## 海外ニキ (Apr 19, 2008)

I am myself. I need no rank to determine what I am.


----------



## d3l (Apr 19, 2008)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> I am myself. I need no rank to determine what I am.



Indeed, Zaxxon. Indeed. I can't help but wonder, why the fear of rank?


----------



## 海外ニキ (Apr 19, 2008)

d3l said:


> Indeed, Zaxxon. Indeed. I can't help but wonder, why the fear of rank?



Fear? This is not fear. This is breakin past the oppresive confines of rank to obtain a greater nirvana. 


How do you like that speech? XD


----------



## KamiKazi (Apr 19, 2008)

d3l said:


> The NF Caf??


plaza/chatterbox

cafe gets too serious for my likings


----------



## d3l (Apr 19, 2008)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> Fear? This is not fear. This is breakin past the oppresive confines of rank to obtain a greater nirvana.
> 
> 
> How do you like that speech? XD



It's a good speech. 

But the Greater Nirvana of what? The NF Account'iverse?


----------



## 海外ニキ (Apr 19, 2008)

d3l said:


> It's a good speech.
> 
> But the Greater Nirvana of what? The NF Account'iverse?



More of how I feel about myself on the forums, or possibly how I look to others.


----------



## Sean Connery (Apr 19, 2008)

boy I smell alot of BS here


----------



## chrisp (Apr 20, 2008)

Aw Zaxxon, you made me miss Lucky Star!!


----------



## d3l (Apr 20, 2008)

KamiKazi said:


> plaza/chatterbox
> 
> cafe gets too serious for my likings



No post count in the chatter box though


----------



## Vanity (Apr 20, 2008)

Hmm....I wonder how many might be dupes? 

This place definitly has a big population though. That's basically why I like it here. There's always something going on and people posting. It's never dead at all.


----------



## d3l (Apr 20, 2008)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Hmm....I wonder how many might be dupes?
> 
> This place definitly has a big population though. That's basically why I like it here. There's always something going on and people posting. It's never dead at all.



Well there's probably 5k-6k people active on the forums. So there's alot of inactive accounts and dupes that's for sure.


----------



## KamiKazi (Apr 20, 2008)

d3l said:


> No post count in the chatter box though


doesn't take away from it being a decent section

people seriously worry too much about their account statistics 



Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Hmm....I wonder how many might be dupes?


not as many as you'd expect. i'd guess

4363 banned members, and a majority of those are dupes, so i'd guess somewhere between 50-100 dupe accounts with less than 10 of them actually active

more inactive accounts than dupes


----------



## d3l (Apr 20, 2008)

KamiKazi said:


> doesn't take away from it being a decent section
> 
> people seriously worry too much about their account statistics



But post count is very important 

It will decide power, influence and impact on thread composition on these forums.


----------



## S-ClassItachi (Apr 20, 2008)

Sean Connery said:


> sure you are


 Y-You I thought you were dead...


----------



## d3l (Apr 20, 2008)

S-ClassItachi said:


> Y-You I thought you were dead...



Sean Connery is a resistant dude. Don't die easily.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Apr 20, 2008)

d3l said:


> Sean Connery is a resistant dude. Don't die easily.



It's a shame, really . . .


----------



## Suzumebachi (Apr 21, 2008)

Hi zaxxon  .


----------



## 海外ニキ (Apr 21, 2008)

hey Suz.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Apr 21, 2008)

To answer your rep, no.


----------



## Sean Connery (Apr 21, 2008)

Suzumebachi said:


> Hi zaxxon  .



I see they finally un banned you


----------



## 海外ニキ (Apr 21, 2008)

Banned again?


----------



## KamiKazi (Apr 21, 2008)

half the threads suz entered had a mod watching


----------



## Sean Connery (Apr 21, 2008)

and now he's banned yet again


----------



## d3l (Apr 21, 2008)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> Banned again?



Why was he banned again?


----------



## KamiKazi (Apr 21, 2008)

for being suzumebachi


----------



## Raiden (Apr 21, 2008)

d3l said:


> Why was he banned again?



Suzu was never supposed to return, she was perm'd.


----------



## Sean Connery (Apr 22, 2008)

Raiden said:


> Suzu was never supposed to return, she was perm'd.



so why was Suzu perm'd in the fisrt place, plus who ubanned suzu yesterday


----------



## 海外ニキ (Apr 22, 2008)

Sean Connery said:


> so why was Suzu perm'd in the fisrt place, plus who ubanned suzu yesterday



don't know, don't care.


----------



## Sean Connery (Apr 22, 2008)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> don't know, don't care.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Apr 22, 2008)

Why WOULD I care, Sean?

Give me a reason.


----------



## The Sentry (Apr 22, 2008)

WHat is this thered what do u discuss wher=er do u goe how may u live


----------



## d3l (Apr 22, 2008)

The Sentry said:


> WHat is this thered what do u discuss wher=er do u goe how may u live



People usually post in this thread when a certain post count is reached or sometimes it acts as a replacement for the senior-members-discussion thread.

Whatever is most interesting really. 



~Zaxxon~ said:


> Why WOULD I care, Sean?
> 
> Give me a reason.



Love?


----------



## Sean Connery (Apr 22, 2008)

d3l said:


> People usually post in this thread when a certain post count is reached or *sometimes it acts as a replacement for the senior-members-discussion thread.*
> Whatever is most interesting really.
> 
> 
> ...



but yet your not a senior member and you posting my young junior member,lol


----------



## The Sentry (Apr 22, 2008)

so we can post anything in this thread?


----------



## Tehmk (Apr 22, 2008)

............


----------



## Sean Connery (Apr 22, 2008)

The Sentry said:


> so we can post anything in this thread?



just don't post ghey pron


----------



## I eat ponies (Apr 22, 2008)

SPANISHINQUISITOR


----------



## d3l (Apr 22, 2008)

Sean Connery said:


> but yet your not a senior member and you posting my young junior member,lol



But I can dream of becoming Senior Member one day. 

And then open up this thread or the Forum Super Hero Thread and spam post for great justice.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Apr 22, 2008)

Sean Connery said:


> but yet your not a senior member and you posting my young junior member,lol



Obviously you know nothing of the original Senior Member Thread.


----------



## Xion (Apr 23, 2008)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> Obviously you know nothing of the original Senior Member Thread.



Elitism lol.


----------



## Sean Connery (Apr 23, 2008)

go suck it zaxx


----------



## d3l (Apr 23, 2008)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> Obviously you know nothing of the original Senior Member Thread.



How was that thread btw. 

Full of spam and tiresome trivialities?


----------



## Sean Connery (Apr 23, 2008)

d3l said:


> How was that thread btw.
> 
> Full of spam and tiresome trivialities?



you'll find zaxx and his fetish you kiddy anime porn


----------



## d3l (Apr 23, 2008)

Sean Connery said:


> you'll find zaxx and his fetish you kiddy anime porn



So Zaxx spammed that thread with loli.  

Did he get b&hammered?


----------



## 海外ニキ (Apr 23, 2008)

d3l said:


> How was that thread btw.
> 
> Full of spam and tiresome trivialities?





Sean Connery said:


> you'll find zaxx and his fetish you kiddy anime porn





d3l said:


> So Zaxx spammed that thread with loli.
> 
> Did he get b&hammered?



Not a lot, not until later in the thread. 

And fuck you Sean.


----------



## Sean Connery (Apr 23, 2008)

lol zaxxy has sand in his vagina today


----------



## 海外ニキ (Apr 23, 2008)

How old are you Sean? Seriously you sound like you're 12 years old.


----------



## Sean Connery (Apr 23, 2008)

see what I mean, he's moody, crampy, irritated, all signs of sand in his vagina


----------



## Sean Connery (Apr 23, 2008)

I don't know whether to laugh or not


----------



## Tehmk (Apr 23, 2008)

........................


----------



## Sean Connery (Apr 23, 2008)




----------



## BAD BD (Apr 23, 2008)

So what do I do?


----------



## d3l (Apr 23, 2008)

​


----------



## Xion (Apr 23, 2008)

BAD BD said:


> So what do I do?



You ruined the moment...GTFO.


----------



## d3l (Apr 23, 2008)

II Xion II said:


> You ruined the moment...GTFO out.



It's because he's bad, it's even in his name


----------



## 海外ニキ (Apr 23, 2008)

d3l said:


> It's because he's bad, it's even in his name


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 24, 2008)

Blue said:


> This isn't the sleepy forum it used to be.


can't imagine it ever been sleepy!


----------



## Sean Connery (Apr 24, 2008)

Snow Princess said:


> can't imagine it ever been sleepy!



it was for 2 weeks back in august


----------



## Loki (Apr 24, 2008)

I see Sean Connery&Zaxxon.. I also see this thread closed in a month or two .


----------



## Sean Connery (Apr 24, 2008)

Loki said:


> I see Sean Connery&Zaxxon.. I also see this thread closed in a month or two .



lol


----------



## KamiKazi (Apr 24, 2008)

Loki said:


> I see Sean Connery&Zaxxon.. I also see this thread closed in a month or two .


SM thread + activity = closed
Member Rank Thread + activity + flaming = closed
Nf has __________ member thread + activity + flaming + ? = closed

what will the "?" be?


----------



## Loki (Apr 24, 2008)

who knows, all i know is my rep dropped since SM thread XD


----------



## Sean Connery (Apr 24, 2008)

KamiKazi said:


> SM thread + activity = closed
> Member Rank Thread + activity + flaming = closed
> Nf has __________ member thread + activity + flaming + ? = closed
> 
> what will the "?" be?



now don't try to pin this on me


----------



## Xion (Apr 24, 2008)

Sean Connery said:


> now don't try to pin this on me



Sean Connery is the unbanned troll.


----------



## Sean Connery (Apr 24, 2008)

II Xion II said:


> Sean Connery is the unbanned troll.



kiss my bum


----------



## 海外ニキ (Apr 24, 2008)




----------



## KamiKazi (Apr 24, 2008)

Members: 128,653

what happened?


----------



## d3l (Apr 24, 2008)

Mahoro is that you? 398 days, right - cherish them well.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Apr 24, 2008)

d3l said:


> Mahoro is that you? 398 days, right - cherish them well.



"Dirty thoughts are bad!" 


such a good series that was . . .


----------



## Xion (Apr 24, 2008)

Sean Connery said:


> kiss my bum



Keep saying things like that and you will be the banned troll. 

I remember the days when you had three times my post count.


----------



## Sean Connery (Apr 24, 2008)

II Xion II said:


> Keep saying things like that and you will be the banned troll.
> 
> I remember the days when you had three times my post count.



and again kiss my bum


----------



## d3l (Apr 25, 2008)

II Xion II said:


> Keep saying things like that and you will be the banned troll.
> 
> I remember the days when you had three times my post count.



Good ol'days eh?


----------



## Sean Connery (Apr 25, 2008)

d3l said:


> Good ol'days eh?



hell I joined a month before him


----------



## Xion (Apr 25, 2008)

Sean Connery said:


> hell I joined a month before him



I have been lurking since 1994.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Apr 25, 2008)

II Xion II said:


> I have been lurking since 1994.



The original forum has been around since 1994?


----------



## chrisp (Apr 25, 2008)

Add ten years and it sounds more right.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Apr 25, 2008)

Zarigani said:


> Add ten years and it sounds more right.



Exactly man.


----------



## Loki (Apr 25, 2008)

Zaxxon is ignoring me  


but i still love you.


----------



## Sean Connery (Apr 25, 2008)

Loki said:


> Zaxxon is ignoring me
> 
> 
> but i still love you.



dress like dawn from pokemon, then you'll have his attention


----------



## d3l (Apr 25, 2008)

II Xion II said:


> I have been lurking since 1994.



Maybe you started lurking/stalking Tazmo?


----------



## Xion (Apr 25, 2008)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> The original forum has been around since 1994?



You're an '06er, you wouldn't understand? 

Ever heard of animepornismoney.com? Tazmo's first site.


----------



## Sean Connery (Apr 25, 2008)

II Xion II said:


> You're an '06er, you wouldn't understand?
> 
> Ever heard of animepornismoney.com? Tazmo's first site.



lol


----------



## Xion (Apr 25, 2008)

d3l said:


> Maybe you started lurking/stalking Tazmo?



It's just the opposite really.

I introduced him to the art that is ripping off noobs.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Apr 25, 2008)

Loki said:


> Zaxxon is ignoring me
> 
> 
> but i still love you.



Why do you always try to talk to me when I'm logged off? LOL


----------



## d3l (Apr 25, 2008)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> Why do you always try to talk to me when I'm logged off? LOL



A shy stalker?


----------



## Sean Connery (Apr 25, 2008)

d3l said:


> A shy stalker?



I am not sure if shy is the term your looking for


----------



## hardcarl (Apr 26, 2008)

im new here 2 ^^, hello guys


----------



## d3l (Apr 26, 2008)

Sean Connery said:


> I am not sure if shy is the term your looking for



A non-talkative stalker then


----------



## Sean Connery (Apr 26, 2008)

d3l said:


> A non-talkative stalker then



unless your dressed like dawn from pokemon


----------



## Loki (Apr 26, 2008)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> Why do you always try to talk to me when I'm logged off? LOL




I don't know 

fukkin time zones XD


----------



## d3l (Apr 26, 2008)

Sean Connery said:


> unless your dressed like dawn from pokemon



1: Zaxx meets a talkative person.
2: The person is dressed as Dawn-from-pokemon.
3: ???
4: PROFIT

Zaxx will profit, and everybody else will lose. >_>


----------



## Xion (Apr 26, 2008)

d3l said:


> 1: Zaxx meets a talkative person.
> 2: The person is dressed as Dawn-from-pokemon.
> 3: ???
> 4: PROFIT
> ...



Does that include the person dressed like Dawn from Pokemon?


----------



## 海外ニキ (Apr 26, 2008)

d3l said:


> 1: Zaxx meets a talkative person.
> 2: The person is dressed as Dawn-from-pokemon.
> 3: ???
> 4: PROFIT
> ...



LOL.


----------



## d3l (Apr 26, 2008)

II Xion II said:


> Does that include the person dressed like Dawn from Pokemon?



Yes. Zaxx inspires PROFIT in that talkative, dawn-from-pokemon dressed person. 



~Zaxxon~ said:


> LOL.



Glad to hear that you like dawn-from-pokemon induced PROFIT


----------



## ikra (Apr 27, 2008)

where are the other people it seems like only 4 people are participating in active conversation


----------



## d3l (Apr 27, 2008)

ikra said:


> where are the other people it seems like only 4 people are participating in active conversation



Yes, we are the 4 threadsmen of the senior members replacement thread.


----------



## Sean Connery (Apr 27, 2008)

oh snap            .


----------



## KamiKazi (Apr 27, 2008)

d3l said:


> Yes, we are the 4 threadsmen of the senior members replacement thread.


don't tarnish the name of the senior members thread by comparing it with this

if anything it's like the SM thread was bombed and this is the charred remains of some city a few ways off that caught the explosion also but no one cared about


----------



## Lezard Valeth (Apr 27, 2008)

seems some members got pruned


----------



## d3l (Apr 27, 2008)

Lezard_Valeth said:


> seems some members got pruned



I thought that they never deleted member accounts - only b& them.


----------



## KamiKazi (Apr 27, 2008)

d3l said:


> I thought that they never deleted member accounts - only b& them.


no, they've deleted accounts before. multiple dupe accounts have been deleted before and certain members have had accounts deleted before, kk for example. they just don't delete accounts of inactive members or even permbanned members cause there's an off chance they could always come back


----------



## d3l (Apr 27, 2008)

KamiKazi said:


> no, they've deleted accounts before. multiple dupe accounts have been deleted before and certain members have had accounts deleted before, kk for example. they just don't delete accounts of inactive members or even permbanned members cause there's an off chance they could always come back



So deletes for dupes, and b& for permies, and nothing for the inactive.

Never thought they would delete any accounts, ah well.


----------



## Xion (Apr 27, 2008)

d3l said:


> Yes, we are the 4 threadsmen of the senior members replacement thread.



Me too?


----------



## d3l (Apr 27, 2008)

II Xion II said:


> Me too?



Why yes 

We are handling this thread quite nicely


----------



## 海外ニキ (Apr 27, 2008)

KamiKazi said:


> don't tarnish the name of the senior members thread by comparing it with this
> 
> if anything it's like the SM thread was bombed and this is the *charred remains of some city* a few ways off that caught the explosion also but no one cared about



Insert:

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=EgATlhZFAfs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Byakuya (Apr 27, 2008)

Zaxxie   :3


----------



## 海外ニキ (Apr 27, 2008)

Bya?          :3


----------



## Byakuya (Apr 27, 2008)

pek     :3


----------



## Xion (Apr 27, 2008)

Stop stealing my thunder!


----------



## d3l (Apr 27, 2008)

Byakuya said:


> pek     :3





II Xion II said:


> Stop stealing my thunder!



It appears II Xion II is jealous of Bya


----------



## Karmaxx (Apr 27, 2008)

I think Naruto Forums should just convert all other anime forums and make them give up.  No other anime forum compares to this one.


----------



## d3l (Apr 27, 2008)

Karma said:


> I think Naruto Forums should just convert all other anime forums and make them give up.  No other anime forum compares to this one.



That's true good sir


----------



## Yetanotherkisamedupe (Apr 28, 2008)

if 30k members are one person can we really celebrate this number?


----------



## Glempuda (Apr 28, 2008)

how can i delete my account?

also, if i delete my account, will all my posts be deleted as well (i would like them to)?


----------



## 海外ニキ (Apr 28, 2008)

Glempuda said:


> how can i delete my account?
> 
> also, if i delete my account, will all my posts be deleted as well (i would like them to)?



It would probably be more helpful to pm an administrator.


----------



## d3l (Apr 28, 2008)

Glempuda said:


> how can i delete my account?
> 
> also, if i delete my account, will all my posts be deleted as well (i would like them to)?



You can't do that normally, you can only request a b&.

Only if you somehow reveal that you're a dupe, will that account be deleted.


----------



## Xion (Apr 29, 2008)

d3l said:


> You can't do that normally, you can only request a b&.
> 
> Only if you somehow reveal that you're a dupe, will that account be deleted.



Tell me about your experience Del.


----------



## KamiKazi (Apr 29, 2008)

Glempuda said:


> how can i delete my account?
> 
> also, if i delete my account, will all my posts be deleted as well (i would like them to)?


accounts are rarely deleted. usually only troublesome dupes get deleted and certain accounts such as nkon. and unless your posts get pruned along with account deletion no your posts wouldn't disappear.


----------



## Mobius (Apr 29, 2008)

Why would it matter, and why do you care about deleting your account. Just either leave, or change your name. No reason to dleete it.


----------



## Tehmk (Apr 29, 2008)

.............


----------



## -18 (Apr 29, 2008)

I am one of them


----------



## 海外ニキ (Apr 30, 2008)

^Ban this fucker. 


LOL. Love ya, SB.


----------



## -18 (Apr 30, 2008)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> ^Ban this fucker.
> 
> 
> LOL. Love ya, SB.



ban don't work on me


----------



## Xion (Apr 30, 2008)

Starbucks said:


> ban don't work on me



That's what they all say.


----------



## -18 (Apr 30, 2008)

II Xion II said:


> That's what they all say.



it's a secret, but Im an admin

lol


----------



## Sean Connery (Apr 30, 2008)

II Xion II said:


> That's what they all say.



Just ask Mike Hunt, oh wait you can't cause he was banned too


----------



## -18 (Apr 30, 2008)

Sean Connery said:


> Just ask Mike Hunt, oh wait you can't cause he was banned too



lol, that's where I exactly get what I said


----------



## Beluga (Apr 30, 2008)

Yo                    .


----------



## Sara (Apr 30, 2008)

a wild kimer appeared


----------



## -18 (Apr 30, 2008)

Beluga said:


> Yo                    .



yo yo you really came


----------



## Beluga (Apr 30, 2008)

A WILD KIMER?!  SARA THERES THIS GUY IN THE PIC THREAD WHO FREAKING SCARES ME. ;-;

SUNBUUUUCKS!


----------



## -18 (Apr 30, 2008)

who scares you?

lol, Im going to post some exposure of my lovely hair

I have to go, I'll get into my house after 10-20 minutes


----------



## Sara (Apr 30, 2008)

Tell me who


----------



## Beluga (Apr 30, 2008)

BUT IT'S NOT SO NICE TO POST IT HERE, WHAT IF HE CAME SOMEDAY?


SUNBUCKS DUN GU!


----------



## Sara (Apr 30, 2008)

pm me


----------



## Beluga (Apr 30, 2008)

ISN'T OBVIOUS?! WHAT I MEANT?!


----------



## Sara (Apr 30, 2008)

I'm not in the mood


----------



## Beluga (Apr 30, 2008)

I MEAN SERIOUSLY...SO SCARY!


----------



## Sara (Apr 30, 2008)

pm me, rim


----------



## Beluga (Apr 30, 2008)

IT'S FUCKING KIM. 

*done pm*


----------



## Sara (Apr 30, 2008)

IT'S A TRAP.

RIM.


----------



## Beluga (Apr 30, 2008)

ITS SO KIMER!


----------



## -18 (Apr 30, 2008)

fabulous cictizens

where the fuck did Zaxxon go?


----------



## Beluga (Apr 30, 2008)

HE JUST COULDNT STAND MY CHARM SO HE WENT.


----------



## Sean Connery (Apr 30, 2008)

zaxxon is probally masturbating to dawn from pokemon


----------



## -18 (Apr 30, 2008)

Beluga said:


> HE JUST COULDNT STAND MY CHARM SO HE WENT.



pics or it didn't happen

you never shown me your pics


----------



## Xion (Apr 30, 2008)

Sean Connery said:


> *Sean Connery* is probally masturbating to *Sean Connery* from *such hits as The League of Extraordinary Gentlemen and Goldfinger*



Fixed.


----------



## -18 (Apr 30, 2008)

II Xion II said:


> Fixed.



LXG is pretty good movie, but he sucks in being James Bond


----------



## 海外ニキ (Apr 30, 2008)

What the fuck is this?


----------



## -18 (Apr 30, 2008)

Starbucks, overtaking some of the threads around NF


----------



## 海外ニキ (Apr 30, 2008)

^Fuck you, too. 

XD



II Xion II said:


> Fixed.



Don't forget *The Hunt For Red October*, where Sean Connery deliveres a Russian accent.


----------



## -18 (Apr 30, 2008)

Sean Connery is Brit, right?

I mean the real Sean Connery, not the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) member of NF


----------



## 海外ニキ (Apr 30, 2008)

Starbucks said:


> Sean Connery is Brit, right?
> 
> I mean the real Sean Connery, not the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) member of NF



The real Sean Connery is Scotish, but surprisingly he does a pretty good Russian accent.


----------



## -18 (Apr 30, 2008)

I love Russian girls

I thought he's a brit


----------



## Xion (Apr 30, 2008)

Starbucks said:


> Sean Connery is Brit, right?
> 
> I mean the real Sean Connery, not the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) member of NF



Sorry.

Now that Zaxxon is back, you'll have to leave.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Apr 30, 2008)

II Xion II said:


> Sorry.
> 
> Now that Zaxxon is back, you'll have to leave.



Why?           LOL.


----------



## -18 (Apr 30, 2008)

I'll overtake this thread


----------



## 海外ニキ (Apr 30, 2008)

Starbucks said:


> I'll overtake this thread



If you take over this thread, then it's gonna get locked, so fuck you.


----------



## -18 (Apr 30, 2008)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> If you take over this thread, then it's gonna get locked, so fuck you.



 no

 no  no

 no  no  no

 no  no

 no


----------



## 海外ニキ (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## -18 (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## Mobius (Apr 30, 2008)

Try not to get the last thread in this section locked too guys.


----------



## Xion (Apr 30, 2008)

Mobius 1 said:


> Try not to get the last thread in this section locked too guys.



You killed it.

GTFO. 

On Topic: 130,000+ members...yay...most are dupes


----------



## 海外ニキ (Apr 30, 2008)

II Xion II said:


> On Topic: 130,000+ members...yay...most are dupes



*goes to member list*

"Showing results 1 to 30 of *116161* 
Search took 1.86 seconds."

LOL.


----------



## -18 (Apr 30, 2008)

they already deleted several accounts


----------



## 海外ニキ (Apr 30, 2008)

Starbucks said:


> they already deleted several accounts



Yeah, but 24,000? XD


----------



## -18 (Apr 30, 2008)

I think so


----------



## 海外ニキ (Apr 30, 2008)

Well then, holy shit.


----------



## -18 (Apr 30, 2008)

you say goodbye, and I say hello, hello hello, I don't why you say goodbye I say hello, hello hello, I don't why you say goodbye, I say hello


----------



## Beluga (May 1, 2008)

You say yes, I say no, you say stop and I say go, go, go, oh, no. You say goodbye and I say hello, hello, hello I don't know why you say goodbye, I say hello.


----------



## 海外ニキ (May 1, 2008)

c-c-c-combo breaker.


----------



## Sean Connery (May 1, 2008)

those 2 really gayed this thread up


----------



## d3l (May 1, 2008)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> c-c-c-combo breaker.



Nicely broken good sir 



II Xion II said:


> Tell me about your experience Del.



I can't remember any experience with dupey dupes


----------



## Koushun (May 2, 2008)

Wow, over 130000 members. That's quite incredible =O


----------



## -18 (May 2, 2008)

only in weekends

Lol post

Zaxxon, look at that post


----------



## 海外ニキ (May 2, 2008)

Starbucks said:


> only in weekends
> 
> Lol post
> 
> Zaxxon, look at that post



She looks sleep deprived.


----------



## -18 (May 2, 2008)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> She looks sleep deprived.



she's still pretty


----------



## 海外ニキ (May 2, 2008)

Starbucks said:


> she's still pretty



either that or too much eyeshadow.........which too much makeup is just....meh.


----------



## Xion (May 3, 2008)

LEAVE THE THREAD ALONE!



You're gonna get it locked.  Bunch of attention whores.


----------



## -18 (May 3, 2008)

lol .


----------



## Xion (May 3, 2008)

Wow this thread got cleaned out. 

I take offense to my pedobear image getting deleted though.


----------



## -18 (May 3, 2008)

I have an ifraction

but thank Kira, my infraction worth 0 points


----------



## 海外ニキ (May 3, 2008)

Starbucks said:


> I have an ifraction
> 
> but thank Kira, my infraction worth 0 points



I'd hate to see your usernotes . . .


----------



## -18 (May 3, 2008)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> I'd hate to see your usernotes . . .



lol, the comments are, trolling/language


----------



## 海外ニキ (May 3, 2008)

Starbucks said:


> lol, the comments are, trolling/language



How the hell do you know what's been added? XD


I don't know if the fake ones about me are still there . . .


----------



## -18 (May 3, 2008)

he send me a message


----------



## Mashy (May 3, 2008)

> You slim and fabulous citizens


----------



## KamiKazi (May 3, 2008)

what about the chubby ones?


----------



## legan (May 3, 2008)

Holy crap I was the first non staff post in this topic O_o


----------



## -18 (May 3, 2008)

Today, 04:04 PM   	   #1337
legan
Feeling colourful
Legendary Ninja

legan's Avatar

Join Date: Oct 2004
Posts: 5,602
Blog Entries: 12
legan is Elysianlegan is Elysianlegan is Elysianlegan is Elysianlegan is Elysianlegan is Elysianlegan is Elysianlegan is Elysianlegan is Elysianlegan is Elysianlegan is Elysian
Send a message via MSN to legan

Default
Holy crap I was the first non staff post in this topic O_o
__________________

<3<3

Our song:

Makin' my way downtown,
Walkin' fast,
Faces pass and I'm homebound.

Starin' blankly ahead,
Just makin' my way,
Makin' a way through the crowd.

And I need you,
And I miss you,
And now I wonder...

If I could fall into the sky,
Do you think time
would pass me by?
'Cause you know I'd walk a thousand miles
If I could just see you...
Tonight.

It's always times like these
When I think of you,
And wonder if you ever think of me.
legan is offline Add to legan's Reputation Report Post   	Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
legan
View Public Profile
Send a private message to legan
Find More Posts by legan
Add legan to Your Buddy List
View Blog
Reply 	
Page 67 of 67 	« First 	< 	17	57	63	64	65	66 	67 	

« Previous Thread | Next Thread »

vBulletin Message

Cancel Changes
Quick Reply
The following errors occurred when this message was submitted
Okay
Message:
Remove Text Formatting

Bold

Italic

Underline




Insert Link

Insert Image

Wrap 





> tags around selected text
> 
> Decrease Size
> Increase Size
> ...


----------



## Ooter (May 4, 2008)

*Starbucks*+*
add yourself to your own buddy list? :lmoa


----------



## Mashy (May 4, 2008)

Who doesn't?


----------



## -18 (May 4, 2008)

Tax said:


> *Starbucks*+*
> add yourself to your own buddy list? :lmoa



lol y?


----------



## Ooter (May 4, 2008)

nothing... nothing...


----------



## 海外ニキ (May 4, 2008)

I'm on my buddy list.


----------



## Ooter (May 4, 2008)

lowlifes.......


----------



## -18 (May 4, 2008)

.


----------



## Sean Connery (May 4, 2008)

Tax said:


> lowlifes.......



that about sums those 2 up anyway


----------



## Xion (May 4, 2008)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> I'm on my buddy list.



What's a buddy list?


----------



## -18 (May 4, 2008)

Mashed Potato said:


> Who doesn't?



A CHALLENGER APPEARS


----------



## Xion (May 4, 2008)

Starbucks said:


> A CHALLENGER APPEARS



And you disappeared. :amazed











I'm conflicted.


----------



## BAD BD (May 4, 2008)

This thread?


----------



## Xion (May 4, 2008)

BAD BD said:


> This thread?



It's as random as your sig.

And just as likely to be president.


----------



## Kuro (May 4, 2008)

Randomness here ?

We are a lot of members


----------



## 海外ニキ (May 4, 2008)

LOL Tazmo's on. XD


----------



## Altron (May 5, 2008)

We should enforce some sort of immigration policy, curb the amount of noobs entering NF.  and unlike the US this one can be enforced


----------



## KamiKazi (May 5, 2008)

do to differing ways of defining a noob no new people would be allowed on the forum and the majority of the current forum population would be kicked out. i say go for it.


----------



## Sean Connery (May 5, 2008)

codebreakers forum has a policy, if you don't post at least 5 times a month they'll delete your account


----------



## Elimination-X (May 5, 2008)

Sean Connery said:


> codebreakers forum has a policy, if you don't post at least 5 times a month they'll delete your account



Eh, that'll just keep peacefull and lovable tro- lurkers like me from registering.


----------



## Sean Connery (May 5, 2008)

Elimination-X said:


> Eh, that'll just keep peacefull and lovable tro- lurkers like me from registering.



personally I think it's kinda stupid for the fact you have to have an account to be able to view or download codes and gamesaves


----------



## Elimination-X (May 5, 2008)

But here we need to register to rep whor- I mean, post 
Then again, a forum identity can only be created by registration. The thing is, can you really justify kicking out the noobs? They're just people, much like every other member of the community. Sure, they troll, but what the hell, we all do


----------



## Sean Connery (May 5, 2008)

you start out with 0 points on the rep


----------



## Elimination-X (May 5, 2008)

Nah, disregard the part about the rep. I really don't think that the reputation system means anything in regard with forum overpopulation. It's just that there is no real way to kep the forum "pretty" - Since it's successful, it will always attract more people.


----------



## 海外ニキ (May 5, 2008)

Sean Connery said:


> you start out with 0 points on the rep



Yet the one bar is still green.

If someone then gains rep, then goes back to zero, the one bar changes to a null bar. I never knew that; I learned it yesterday.


----------



## Elimination-X (May 5, 2008)

You negged them into sweet, nullified oblivion?


----------



## 海外ニキ (May 5, 2008)

Elimination-X said:


> You negged them into sweet, nullified oblivion?



Not oblivion, he/she wanted negs, so I delivered. XD


----------



## Elimination-X (May 5, 2008)

> Not oblivion, he/she wanted negs, so I delivered. XD


Wanted, eh? I suppose next time you'll say they were... "asking for it?" 



*Spoiler*: __ 



P.S - Your location is winsome indeed.


----------



## starwise_crack (May 5, 2008)

Just had to comment on this great little creative title, one it's great completely great that we have this many members! I just wanted to say I am glad to be a slim and absolutely fabulas member.


----------



## Xion (May 5, 2008)

Wow. 

First we have the world's suckiest coffee banned and then we have a legendary member changing his name to something less than epic. What a bad week. 

I am disappointed in you Denis*e*.


----------



## Sean Connery (May 5, 2008)

Denis said:


> Yet the one bar is still green.
> 
> If someone then gains rep, then goes back to zero, the one bar changes to a null bar. I never knew that; I learned it yesterday.



not everyone, mine was grey when I re-registered for the 4th time


----------



## 海外ニキ (May 6, 2008)

II Xion II said:


> Wow.
> 
> First we have the world's suckiest coffee banned and then we have a legendary member changing his name to something less than epic. What a bad week.
> 
> I am disappointed in you Denis*e*.



You can yell at me again in two months, cause yelling at me now ain't gonna change it.


----------



## Starrk (May 6, 2008)

What's going on?

-Zarakira.


----------



## Xion (May 6, 2008)

Denis said:


> You can yell at me again in two months, cause yelling at me now ain't gonna change it.



Or you can change it now, Denis-sexin-the-Konoha. 

lol modfuck


----------



## Sean Connery (May 6, 2008)

we were all mod fucked 
but keep this handy


----------



## Xion (May 6, 2008)

Sean Connery said:


> we were all mod fucked
> but keep this handy



You mean keep it ass-dy.


----------



## Sean Connery (May 6, 2008)

II Xion II said:


> You mean keep it ass-dy.



I checked your records, it shows you have a whole surplus of anal lube


----------



## Altron (May 6, 2008)

NF Should Institute A Immigration Quota here, that way the less idiots/threads will be made saving us time.


----------



## Sean Connery (May 6, 2008)

Altron said:


> NF Should Institute A Immigration Quota here, that way the less idiots/threads will be made saving us time.



so what are we now, the INS


----------



## Altron (May 6, 2008)

Sean Connery said:


> so what are we now, the INS



I believe its USCIS,


----------



## Xion (May 6, 2008)

Sean Connery said:


> so what are we now, the INS



You're in a spam-rific mood aren't you? 

Every thread I go into I see one-word replies brought from yours truly.

Luckily post count doesn't increase here.


----------



## infernoz585 (May 6, 2008)

haha, immigration policies on forums xD that'd be freaking retarted lol


----------



## Sean Connery (May 6, 2008)

II Xion II said:


> You're in a spam-rific mood aren't you?
> 
> Every thread I go into I see one-word replies brought from yours truly.
> 
> Luckily post count doesn't increase here.



quit yer f'ing belly aching


----------



## Xion (May 7, 2008)

Sean Connery said:


> quit yer f'ing belly aching



I'm sorry.............sir.


----------



## Sean Connery (May 7, 2008)

nice rep you sent me


----------



## Xion (May 7, 2008)

Sean Connery said:


> nice rep you sent me



Sig it. I'm an attention whore. 

:rofl


----------



## Sean Connery (May 7, 2008)

II Xion II said:


> Sig it. I'm an attention whore.
> 
> :rofl



um no thanks, if it's not SNL Celebrity Jeopardy, I am not posting it


----------



## Xion (May 7, 2008)

Sean Connery said:


> um no thanks, if it's not SNL Celebrity Jeopardy, I am not posting it



You and the Sean Connery references.


----------



## Xion (May 7, 2008)

stints said:


> WOW!
> 
> Make people pay for something someone did for free.
> 
> ...



But that's some good collating he did. 

I don't know about you, but when I go to pickup clothes from the store, I pay a 10% premium to have them folded...right before me eyes! 

EDIT: This is no DP, a mod deleted a post between my two and did so stealthily.


----------



## Sean Connery (May 7, 2008)




----------



## Mashy (May 8, 2008)

Hey sean, suck my decaying cock.


----------



## Avocado (May 8, 2008)

damm, im sexy


----------



## Sean Connery (May 8, 2008)

Mashed Potato said:


> Hey sean, suck my decaying cock.



um no thanks, better yet why don't you go hump yourself with it


----------



## HyugaRules (May 8, 2008)

how do you find out what number member you are?


----------



## Sean Connery (May 8, 2008)

HyugaRules said:


> how do you find out what number member you are?



put the mouse over your screen name, and goto your profile and the number you see at the end of the link is your user number

mine is # 90,815


----------



## Avocado (May 8, 2008)

why are cookies so sexy


----------



## 海外ニキ (May 8, 2008)

I'm #57008.


----------



## clint999 (May 8, 2008)

*wow..thats amazing.....so many members at NF and still more joining everyday.... this forums is the best......

well i m member 5908.....*


----------



## 海外ニキ (May 8, 2008)

clint999 said:


> *wow..thats amazing.....so many members at NF and still more joining everyday.... this forums is the best......
> 
> well i m member 5908.....*



#132827 is what I read you as......


----------



## Sean Connery (May 8, 2008)

clint999 said:


> *wow..thats amazing.....so many members at NF and still more joining everyday.... this forums is the best......
> 
> well i m member 5908.....*


----------



## KamiKazi (May 8, 2008)

member #86736 

i'm repping member number 173472 and telling them to change their name to kamikazi_x_2


----------



## Cytrin (May 8, 2008)

member 45071


----------



## Avocado (May 8, 2008)

hurry fast!
someone check mine!
i'm on a spree of laziness!


----------



## 海外ニキ (May 8, 2008)

leibrandon said:


> hurry fast!
> someone check mine!
> i'm on a spree of laziness!



#99113


----------



## KamiKazi (May 8, 2008)

all you have to do is view your own profile and look at the url. takes 2 seconds 

anyway you're 99113


----------



## 海外ニキ (May 8, 2008)

Actually, if I just hover my mouse over a name, I can see the link.


----------



## Avocado (May 8, 2008)

Denis said:


> Actually, if I just hover my mouse over a name, I can see the link.



i just did that...

now i feel stupid


----------



## KamiKazi (May 8, 2008)

and that only takes one second. you saved yourself one second


----------



## Mashy (May 9, 2008)

*checks*

#1505


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (May 9, 2008)

what is this place- why haven't i posted here before?


----------



## KamiKazi (May 9, 2008)

it's a magical place where spam is excused for the most part on the grounds that nobody every comes here 

unless someone flames then the thread gets locked forever. did anyone else here ever post in SM thread? that was the most active thread in this section for quite some time.


----------



## Starrk (May 9, 2008)

I'm # 98093.

-Zarakira.


----------



## Xion (May 9, 2008)

WE DON'T CARE ABOUT YOUR NUMBER!

Anyone with a mouse can just hover over your avy and see what number you are. 



I'm here to stop this number game before it gets out of hand. 

BTW, I'm number 95,870.


----------



## 海外ニキ (May 13, 2008)

┌( ಠ_ಠ)┘

LOL standstill.


----------



## legan (May 13, 2008)

3705  that's my User number


----------



## 海外ニキ (May 13, 2008)

Whoopdedoo.


----------



## Oliver-cum (May 13, 2008)

130,107 ! does that include immigrants ?


----------



## Xion (May 13, 2008)

Oliver-cum said:


> 130,107 ! does that include immigrants ?



No. But it includes *emigrants.*


----------



## Sean Connery (May 13, 2008)

Oliver-cum said:


> 130,107 ! does that include immigrants ?



lol banned


----------



## Avocado (May 13, 2008)

Sean Connery said:


> lol banned



my god this isnt good


----------



## Xion (May 13, 2008)

Sean Connery said:


> lol banned



You're next.


----------



## BAD BD (May 13, 2008)

I'm next.


----------



## Xion (May 13, 2008)

BAD BD said:


> I'm next.



Oh bitter irony.


----------



## BAD BD (May 13, 2008)

Irony is sour


----------



## Sean Connery (May 14, 2008)

II Xion II said:


> You're next.



in your dreams


----------



## Xion (May 14, 2008)

Sean Connery said:


> in your dreams



It's true.


----------



## MS81 (May 14, 2008)

what number shall I be?


----------



## legan (May 14, 2008)

Denis said:


> Whoopdedoo.



You know what Zaxxon. Fuck you


----------



## Garfield (May 14, 2008)

MS81 said:


> what number shall I be?


33646


----------



## Sean Connery (May 14, 2008)

II Xion II said:


> It's true.



is full of crap, as usual


----------



## 海外ニキ (May 14, 2008)

legan said:


> You know what Zaxxon. Fuck you



I love you too, legan.


----------



## Ooter (May 14, 2008)

i fuck yourself.


----------



## 海外ニキ (May 14, 2008)

I fuck myself too.


----------



## Garfield (May 14, 2008)

Fucking is important Zax


----------



## bloody_ninja (May 14, 2008)

And this is the result of the slim and fabulous citizens


----------



## Sayo (May 14, 2008)

Blue said:


> There's 20,000 people signed up, and we have 300 members online at busy times.
> 
> This isn't the sleepy forum it used to be.
> 
> ...


Well that's nice.


----------



## Sean Connery (May 14, 2008)

Tax said:


> i fuck yourself.





Denis said:


> I fuck myself too.


----------



## 海外ニキ (May 14, 2008)

But Sean, masturbation is a natural healthy thing to do.


----------



## Sean Connery (May 14, 2008)

Denis said:


> But Sean, masturbation is a natural healthy thing to do.



well yeah, you do it so well with pokemon characters,lol


----------



## 海外ニキ (May 14, 2008)

Sean Connery said:


> well yeah, you do it so well with pokemon characters,lol



Your point?


----------



## Sean Connery (May 14, 2008)

Denis said:


> Your point?



this


----------



## 海外ニキ (May 14, 2008)

It's better than what you've been posting in the Bathhouse, lately.


----------



## Sean Connery (May 14, 2008)

Denis said:


> It's better than what you've been posting in the Bathhouse, lately.



true, but this is better


----------



## Sean Connery (May 15, 2008)

supakawaiidesu69 said:


> lol thats cool 9005270.60587542



super ghey                  .


----------



## Sean Connery (May 15, 2008)

supakawaiidesu69 said:


> text goes here
> 
> 9800426.33397705




and once again you ....


----------



## Sayo (May 16, 2008)

Sean you might not be one of those scary obsessed toon porn fetishists who hangs around at 4chan whole day by any chance?


----------



## Xion (May 16, 2008)

Sean Connery said:


> and once again you ....



That's a beautiful sig you got there Sean. 

Somebody ucked fup.


----------



## 海外ニキ (May 17, 2008)

Sayo said:


> Sean you might not be one of those scary obsessed toon porn fetishists who hangs around at 4chan whole day by any chance?



LOL                     .


----------



## Sean Connery (May 17, 2008)

Sayo said:


> Sean you might not be one of those scary obsessed toon porn fetishists who hangs around at 4chan whole day by any chance?



lol, 4chan sucks ass btw, only losers from unrivaled source go there


----------



## gundam lee (May 22, 2008)

hello nice to meet you


----------



## BAD BD (May 22, 2008)

Canadian Ponce


----------



## Tehmk (Sep 30, 2008)

Scum said:


> Wut u talkin bout son. Dat bitch uglier than one who fucks mothers.



 
.


----------



## Garfield (Sep 30, 2008)

142142 right now


----------



## Mukiru (Oct 1, 2008)

I didn't know that there was a time that NF wasn't active,I've always known NF as the most active forum on the net so far.But Congratulations to the Staff for having a great jo recruiting members.And may there more members to come!


----------



## redsoxzombie (Oct 1, 2008)

...Slim?


----------



## Zaru (Oct 14, 2008)

Ironically only like a third of the accounts registered on this forum made more than 0 posts


----------



## Sharada (Oct 14, 2008)

And half of them are dupes


----------



## 海外ニキ (Oct 14, 2008)

Don't forget the adbots.


----------



## Gooba (Oct 14, 2008)

88,799 have 0 posts and there are 4,871 banned users.  Only 24,187 have 10 or more posts.

That's ridiculous.


----------



## Gary (Oct 14, 2008)

lol        nf


----------



## Felt (Oct 14, 2008)

0 posts doesn't mean anything


----------



## Gooba (Oct 14, 2008)

I was planning to run a prune to delete all members with 0 posts!


----------



## Felt (Oct 14, 2008)

Oh       shi-


----------



## Zaru (Oct 14, 2008)

It was nice knowing you Hollie


----------



## Felt (Oct 14, 2008)

What now Gooba?!


----------



## Zaru (Oct 14, 2008)

OH SHI-

HOLLIE WITH A POST


----------



## Felt (Oct 14, 2008)

this is only the start


----------



## TatsuBon (Oct 14, 2008)

NF is canon!


----------



## ZigZag (Oct 14, 2008)

This is cool.._very cool_


----------



## Stroev (Oct 14, 2008)

And this place even has it's own memes, too. 
_Aaamazing!_


----------



## Camille (Oct 14, 2008)

Awesome


----------



## zornedge (Oct 14, 2008)

Congratulations, NF Fan/Moderators.  Now, about my commission...


----------



## luckboy (Oct 14, 2008)

143,077 of the best


----------



## Jbjy (Oct 14, 2008)

keep going. (:


----------



## auim (Oct 14, 2008)

That's epic
We must be the biggest Naruto forum on the web amirite?


----------



## Cain (Oct 15, 2008)

I would think were the only Naruto forum... lol good work administrators..


----------



## Wolfarus (Oct 15, 2008)

My membership here increases the awesome + win that is NF by a factor of 7%


----------



## soniclinx (Oct 15, 2008)

i have brought many here* praise me!!!*


----------



## zoro_santoryu (Oct 16, 2008)

Awesome


----------



## Major (Oct 16, 2008)

Now if we can only get them to post regularly ?


----------



## DattebaYAOI-chan♥ (Oct 16, 2008)

Y A T T A!!!!

Could we get any more amazing?


----------



## Kyousuke (Oct 16, 2008)

Senekis said:


> Now if we can only get them to post regularly ?



Then we could get the member count doubled faster!


----------



## CrimsonGaaraChan (Oct 16, 2008)

Stroev said:


> And this place even has it's own memes, too.
> _Aaamazing!_


Memes? How would a forum meme work?


----------



## Cain (Oct 18, 2008)

lol what now gooba? i mean srsly what now?!


----------



## grimm0 (Oct 18, 2008)

143,077? Congrats NF!


----------



## Jiraiya's Girl (Oct 18, 2008)

Congtats NF!  :smile:


----------



## mary no jutsu (Dec 31, 2008)

How do you find your membership number?


----------



## Mider T (Dec 31, 2008)

mary no jutsu said:


> How do you find your membership number?



The number at the end of the url when you're at your profile, for example you're 1112 (so close from being unique)

I'm 52052, and I love it.


----------



## Altron (Dec 31, 2008)

bah i still say all these new members suck


----------



## spikes31 (Dec 31, 2008)

^someone's cranky do they want their bottle.
mine is 119,967. wow since i joined over 20,000 new members have joined after me that's crazy.


----------



## Hikaru-Kaoru (Dec 31, 2008)

im number 137735
Congratz NF!


----------



## TheDragonWarrior (Dec 31, 2008)

my number is:

*150723*

XD

just joined a few hours earlier


----------



## Mider T (Dec 31, 2008)

^When did we hit 150?


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Dec 31, 2008)

I never realized I was #70739.

There's so many people here. @___@


----------



## nyo_nyo43 (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm number 108368.


----------



## CyberSwarmKing (Dec 31, 2008)

116376 

Could have had a better number


----------



## Altron (Dec 31, 2008)

spikes31 said:


> ^someone's cranky do they want their bottle.
> mine is 119,967. wow since i joined over 20,000 new members have joined after me that's crazy.



Thank you for proving my point 

66018 is my awesome member number#


----------



## Insomnia5623 (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm member number 141,283. Damn, still a n00b


----------



## Lust (Dec 31, 2008)

*143,077* Members wow...I'm member *123,339*. damn.


----------



## Soul (Dec 31, 2008)

143,077?

That's impressive


----------



## KroguZ (Dec 31, 2008)

I am 144435 XD - seems like iam one of the noobs here ^..^


----------



## eD (Dec 31, 2008)

omg congratws!


----------



## ninjaq (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm 147,538.


----------



## TheDragonWarrior (Jan 1, 2009)

I really dunno,however I see that number at the end of my profile URL X-P


----------



## El Torero (Jan 1, 2009)

Is official. NF has more people than Andorra


----------



## Stroev (Jan 1, 2009)

I kinda have the impression that half the members aren't actual fans of said series.


----------



## Cronos (Jan 1, 2009)

LOVE THIS FORUM!!


----------



## Quincy James (Jan 1, 2009)

Sakata Gintoki said:


> Is official. NF has more people than Andorra


 It had to happen sometime


----------



## TheDragonWarrior (Jan 2, 2009)

*cheers for NF*

hurrah!

so,we're not planning to invade andorra,wont we?


----------



## Tyler (Jan 3, 2009)

Ohh thats lovely.


----------



## TheDragonWarrior (Jan 3, 2009)

=P

andorran invasion of NF hahaha


----------



## blue berry (Jan 3, 2009)

I wonder who is from Andorra here?


----------



## kandiman1224 (Jan 3, 2009)

TheDragonWarrior said:


> *cheers for NF*
> 
> hurrah!
> 
> so,we're not planning to invade andorra,wont we?



dang how many times are you posting a day 

anyways, NF rules


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jan 3, 2009)

Stroev said:


> I kinda have the impression that half the members aren't actual fans of said series.



I'd say _way_ more than half. lol


----------



## DattebaYAOI-chan♥ (Jan 3, 2009)

Woooow!
I think I'm tearing up!


----------



## Legend (Jan 3, 2009)

This forum is beastly.


----------



## mary no jutsu (Jan 3, 2009)

Mider T said:


> The number at the end of the url when you're at your profile, for example you're 1112 (so close from being unique)
> 
> I'm 52052, and I love it.



Jeebus I've been here for awhile.


----------



## mow (Jan 4, 2009)

255, bitches


----------



## Mashy (Jan 4, 2009)

Lol, 1505.


----------



## raininggemini (Jan 4, 2009)

We're the biggest forum evah~!


----------



## pktheworld (Jan 11, 2009)

haha wow... i guess i chose the right naruto forums to join then


----------



## Volture (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh, I guess we're pretty big then :3.


----------



## reaperunique (Jan 12, 2009)

not bad for a *naruto* forum 
It's pretty funny, about 90% of the forum is used for everything but Naruto and about the same percentage hates naruto

I love this forum


----------



## Raiden (Jan 12, 2009)

Sakata Gintoki said:


> Is official. NF has more people than Andorra



HERE WE COME GAIA


----------



## Ephemere (Jan 12, 2009)

I figured this was the biggest Naruto related forum, but Im glad I have proof now 

I love this place and most of all the people I've met


----------



## UnknownAlly (Jan 13, 2009)

Resonate said:


> I figured this was the biggest Naruto related forum, but Im glad I have proof now
> 
> I love this place and most of all the people I've met



OMFG your signature is hilarious!!! ROFL and crying!


----------



## Ephemere (Jan 13, 2009)

UnknownAlly said:


> OMFG your signature is hilarious!!! ROFL and crying!



I love me too

I dont think Ive ever gotten a rep off of a post before, unless I repp'd someone else or I made an uber long one in the theories or battles sections. I change it like every other week and Ive got 8,000 something points so far, so I must be doing something right ;D


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm 1565, wow I got in pretty early.


----------



## Mashy (Jan 14, 2009)

> you slim and fabulous citizens


----------



## Felt (Jan 14, 2009)

I waited until it got to 100,000 I didn't want to make my entrance to soon...


----------



## Quasar (Jan 14, 2009)

how do we find out what # member we are?


----------



## Hikaru-Kaoru (Jan 14, 2009)

Quasar said:


> how do we find out what # member we are?



Go to your profile, it shows in the URL.


----------



## RisingVengeance (Jan 14, 2009)

Wow, quite the large number of members.


----------



## Ryu (Jan 15, 2009)

Wow.. these forums grew since I joined 

Gogo 200.000 memebers!


----------



## Yiraiya (Jan 15, 2009)

whahaha shikashikaboomboom 
your safesex thing is sooo coool xD


----------



## E (Jan 18, 2009)

needs moar dupes


----------



## FreshBaked (Jan 18, 2009)

#147034
Makes me rather young, doesn't it?


----------



## Trolli (Jan 18, 2009)

thats a lot of effin members


----------



## Purgatory (Jan 19, 2009)

SourPatchKid said:


> thats a lot of effin members



Most of 'em are dupes though


----------



## Dave (Jan 22, 2009)

Purgatory said:


> Most of 'em are dupes though


----------



## ItzDestiny (Jan 22, 2009)

WOW, Congrats Guys. Half of us are probarly on the Sasuke bandwagon =/


----------



## Vermillionage (Jan 22, 2009)

WOW ..yes this forum is amazingpek


----------



## mellomuse (Jan 22, 2009)

And it's still growing, too... I'm a baby at #151412.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Jan 23, 2009)

Resonate said:


> I figured this was the biggest Naruto related forum, but Im glad I have proof now
> 
> I love this place and most of all the people I've met



me too,im so glad this place was made or i wouldnt have met people like TygerDiago or isasuke


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jan 23, 2009)

its a cool forum..couple tards tho..still enjoyable..


----------



## Jason (Jan 23, 2009)

Oh, wow. That's like.. almost 150k


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jan 24, 2009)

The member search says 132,481 at the moment.


----------



## cele (Jan 30, 2009)

12536 ^^
well, but dont post that much 

still, u get all kind of info here
great forum!


----------



## pr0dukt (Jan 31, 2009)

Nice, this site has almost half as many members as NarutoMania now..


Forum just needs some better skins... and new feautes, and perhaps an arcade, and it might compare with thiers..


----------



## Vanity (Jan 31, 2009)

I bet that a lot of the number is dupes but I guess the same would go for other sites.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 31, 2009)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> The member search says 132,481 at the moment.



Smods have been doing their job


----------



## Chibi Buizel (Jan 31, 2009)

I'm not sure what member number I am, bui.


----------



## Vanity (Feb 1, 2009)

Chibi Buizel said:


> I'm not sure what member number I am, bui.



76830

If you look at the link URL of your profile, the number at the end is your member number.


----------



## the box (Feb 1, 2009)

we have done it. no i have done it. 

yes NF thank the box for with out his presence this many members wouldent happen


----------



## Cheena (Feb 9, 2009)

No one has posted the achievment of 150,000 members yet! What a great milestone

We may only have half the members of Narutomaina, but this place seems to buzz with more activity


----------



## ShadowStep (Feb 10, 2009)

cheenab23 said:


> No one has posted the achievment of 150,000 members yet! What a great milestone
> 
> We may only have half the members of Narutomaina, but this place seems to buzz with more activity



I agree. I have yet to see this place having less than 250 members even for a second lol


----------



## Born Runner (Feb 10, 2009)

Members: 150,285


----------



## Rampage (Feb 10, 2009)

this is the best there is.. all the other site are hardly active
THIS NF RULES
!!!!!!


----------



## 海外ニキ (Feb 10, 2009)

Member #57008, here. 



Mider T said:


> Smods have been doing their job



Holy shit.


----------



## L Lawliet (Feb 10, 2009)

This thread has a bug.

Fail. D:


----------



## Abigail (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm number 147,548. But out of the 150,000 members I wonder how many are Specter, Kisame, or Jizz dupes.


----------



## Bill (Jul 16, 2009)

Member Number: 45934.


----------



## Migooki (Jul 16, 2009)

NF has more members than there are citizens in my town.

Jesus Christ.


----------



## dreams lie (Jul 16, 2009)

#111678 speaking.


----------



## Migooki (Jul 16, 2009)

152982 GET


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jul 16, 2009)

140,273 according to the memberlist.

**


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 16, 2009)

aren't most of them inactive though?


----------



## Sunabozu (Jul 16, 2009)

Does this include dupes and trolls?


----------



## Sharada (Jul 16, 2009)

140820 get


----------



## Raph95 (Jul 16, 2009)

140289 e.o


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jul 16, 2009)

57008 get


----------



## Altron (Jul 16, 2009)

meh they all still suck though and that fact ain't changing


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jul 16, 2009)

So you're including yourself then?


----------



## Altron (Jul 16, 2009)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> So you're including yourself then?



just the ones after 08


----------



## WT (Jul 16, 2009)

Altron said:


> just the ones after 08



Oh good ... that doesn't include me ...


----------



## narutobuddy675 (Jul 16, 2009)

lke i care about how many people are on here i mean this is a stupid thread the who care about this thread are IDIOTS


----------



## WheresFooF (Jul 16, 2009)

Jackal Iscariot said:


> that only means one thing!!!  :
> 
> we > other forums releated to naruto
> 
> ...and more work -_-;;



And we always will be =D + how can we go wrong with these smilies
pek     

And Lee


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jul 16, 2009)

Altron said:


> just the ones after 08



lol


Come on 09ers, you've still got 5 more months to wow the forums.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 16, 2009)

narutobuddy675 said:


> lke i care about how many people are on here i mean this is a stupid thread the who care about this thread are IDIOTS


Okay.



~Zaxxon~ said:


> lol
> 
> 
> Come on 09ers, you've still got 5 more months to wow the forums.


Let the flood of teenage weaboos who know nothing of quality and college students who think Naruto is greatly written come unto us!


----------



## krome (Jul 16, 2009)

Survivor said:


> Let the flood of teenage weaboos who know nothing of quality and college students who think Naruto is greatly written come unto us!



 .


----------



## Naya (Jul 16, 2009)

There used to be other usernames in this thread =\


----------



## Vanity (Jul 16, 2009)

When 09 ends I can't imagine calling the new members 10 members. It just sounds weird.


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 17, 2009)

oh wow that does sound funny

"hahah you're a 10er i'm an 07er'
...


The forums gone to the dogs


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jul 17, 2009)

A strange thing about this thread . Am at the last page but it lists two more (78 and 79) which don't lead anywhere but back here .


----------



## Lightning Strike (Jul 17, 2009)

Lobolover said:


> A strange thing about this thread . Am at the last page but it lists two more (78 and 79) which don't lead anywhere but back here .



I have the same thing happening to me... Deleted or purged posts don't secretly count, do they?


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jul 17, 2009)

Well, I guess we should continue on posting to get to 79 and then it shall be arsi....rectified


----------



## Major (Jul 23, 2009)

Times are already changing


----------



## Migooki (Jul 26, 2009)

Currently Members: 159,336 

2149 new members since this thread was created.


----------



## Zaru (Jul 26, 2009)

Not really since the thread title is updated randomly


----------



## Burke (Jul 26, 2009)

only 150,000 members, but over 6 million posts in fanclubs alone. o_o
what does that say about our lives


----------



## Migooki (Jul 26, 2009)

Secret nudes of moderators on page 79.


----------



## Felt (Jul 26, 2009)

i must have tehm


----------



## Ephemere (Jul 26, 2009)

I'm posting, but only for Hollie of course


----------



## Cronos (Jul 26, 2009)

i'm impressed


----------



## Liebgotts (Jul 26, 2009)

Impressive.


----------



## Starrk (Jul 29, 2009)

I take it ppl are impressed?


----------



## Perseverance (Jul 29, 2009)

Grats, 159k e-thuggerz all in 1 place.


----------



## King Zippy and Elite Zapp (Jul 29, 2009)

Awesome.. thats all i can say


----------



## Kairi (Jul 29, 2009)

i wanna get the secret noods on the next two pages

Members: 159,530


----------



## Indignant Guile (Jul 30, 2009)

Hey guys my brother want to make a profile on here but i don't want to get banned for a dupe accounts


----------



## TehLemur (Aug 29, 2009)

Yes! I'm helping! Well, I'm helping only for the promise of mod pics


----------



## Seductress (Aug 30, 2009)

Yup. Just getting one more post.:lolkubo


----------



## Platinum (Aug 30, 2009)

Page 79 is the delusions of a raving mad-man, it does not exist .


----------



## Mintaka (Aug 30, 2009)

Sadly 90% of these people are banned or don't post anymore.


----------



## Tifa (Aug 30, 2009)

I'm member number 150,050. That means I'm very new


----------



## Esura (Aug 30, 2009)

I was the 3 member to ever come here.

UUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Hiruzen (Aug 30, 2009)

I was like the 90,000 something member to join.


----------



## Tifa (Aug 30, 2009)

Hiruzen said:


> I was like the 90,000 something member to join.


 
Close you are member nr 106,451


----------



## Hatredcopter (Aug 30, 2009)

How do we know what # we are?​


----------



## Zabuza (Aug 30, 2009)

Click on your user "view profile" then at the top you will find an UrL like this
Uffie

u="x", x is your number. In your case if I saw your profile the link would be 
Part 1 Sasuke's Goukakyuu

So you are member n 163097


----------



## -Shen- (Aug 31, 2009)

This is the best and most active forum I have ever seen


----------



## Nagat0 (Aug 31, 2009)

VampireKnights said:


> This is the best and most active forum I have ever seen



thats the coolest sig iv ever seen.


----------



## Avix (Aug 31, 2009)

Why thank you.


----------



## Saf (Aug 31, 2009)

#43,249, checking in.

How many of the total are Jizz dupes?


----------



## Vish (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm number #150358.


----------



## Mai♥ (Aug 31, 2009)

Wow. Im member 115,685.


----------



## emROARS (Aug 31, 2009)

#125, 658.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Aug 31, 2009)

#57008.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 31, 2009)

52052 special number for a special member.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Aug 31, 2009)

I am 155443, A artistic Number.


----------



## sidX (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm member 150002
uhh so close x_X i wanted 150000


----------



## Jen (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm member 134030.


----------



## Angel (Aug 31, 2009)

Member 127120


----------



## Platinum (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm member #fuckyou .


----------



## God (Aug 31, 2009)

You tell em Plat 



#127686

EDIT: Ok wtf. There's a page 81 but every time I click it, it brings me to here. Fix that shit


----------



## Superior (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm number 89,466.


----------



## Ral (Sep 1, 2009)

*Page 81 be glitchin' yo! 

Congratz on almost 160 k!

That's like 1/44444444 of our world population drawn in by the internet! *


----------



## Ulio (Sep 1, 2009)

Great to be in this nice ass community. Thanks for everyone who keeps it going on.


----------



## Ashika (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm #69009. Go me


----------



## Mider T (Sep 1, 2009)

Superior said:


> I'm number 89,466.



Ooo...sorry that you have that 8 diluted by those other fail numbers.


----------



## SPN (Sep 2, 2009)

Wow, everyone's so hard on themselves. You're all #2 in my books... Right behind my wonderful can of SPAM.


----------



## Migooki (Oct 4, 2009)

Members: 160,050

160k GET.


----------



## Kathutet (Oct 4, 2009)

Oh dear God I'm gonna cum


----------



## 海外ニキ (Oct 4, 2009)

Cubey said:


> Ok wtf. There's a page 81 but every time I click it, it brings me to here. Fix that shit





Ral said:


> *Page 81 be glitchin' yo! *



I hate explaining shit over and over again. 

In this section, if you delete your post, even the deletion message doesn't show on the page to us normal members.

However, they're not completely gone. That page glitch is from they're being so many deleted posts in this thread. They're still there, we just can't see them.


----------



## RisingVengeance (Oct 4, 2009)

Congratulations on the huge milestone NF, I can see NF eventually reaching 500,000 if it continues at this rate. What a milestone that would be, aye?


----------



## Morphine (Oct 5, 2009)

woah that's a lot of people.


----------



## Mαri (Oct 5, 2009)

We are awesome!


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Oct 5, 2009)

Do the administrators delete inactive accounts after a certain period of time?

It's so difficult to imagine thousands and thousands of people on this board.


----------



## Hitomi (Oct 6, 2009)

Members: 160,145 

is that a lot?!? 



Miss Pulchritudinous said:


> Do the administrators delete inactive accounts after a certain period of time?
> 
> It's so difficult to imagine thousands and thousands of people on this board.


no, they're still there in the members list, inactive and all.


----------



## Sunabozu (Oct 6, 2009)

Kick out all the inactive ones! I mean those who hasn't been here in years


----------



## anime4life (Oct 6, 2009)

what # am i?


----------



## Rairuka (Oct 7, 2009)

congratz nf

you are very successful.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Oct 7, 2009)

anime4life said:


> what # am i?



11435


----------



## ming (Oct 7, 2009)

im number 160,226 yay =3


----------



## 海外ニキ (Oct 8, 2009)

ming said:


> im number 160,226 yay =3



Then why does it say 166722?


----------



## Loki (Oct 8, 2009)

noone knows Zaxx :/


----------



## 海外ニキ (Oct 9, 2009)

People, just read off the number in the URL to your own profile.


----------



## Omnirix (Oct 9, 2009)

Woot over 160K!!! Congrats NFF!!!


----------



## ChocoKitty ♥ (Oct 9, 2009)

Wai hallo thar.
# 121,646 here.


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 9, 2009)

121626  .


----------



## Mokaisun (Oct 9, 2009)

This place is loaded with business and growing by the second.


----------



## carcinoGeneticist (Oct 9, 2009)

Congrats on 160k+, NF. xD

Although, I have to admit, I'm not surprised.

This place is the biggest Naruto forum on the 'net, and Naruto is one huge fandom. :x


----------



## KohZa (Oct 10, 2009)

i'm number 105563 .


----------



## 2D (Oct 10, 2009)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> Then why does it say 166722?



That number includes deleted accounts, thats why.


----------



## Semplice (Oct 10, 2009)

Yay....congrats....


----------



## Pad Frank (Oct 10, 2009)

:"D 
*is happy*


----------



## BluishSwirls (Oct 11, 2009)

Well done NF.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 11, 2009)

If NF were a country we would be the 183rd most populated, comparable to Guam.


----------



## God (Oct 11, 2009)

About 120,000 out of the 160,307 members are probably Jizz dupes, so no need to get all riled up


----------



## The World (Oct 12, 2009)

NF has 160,307 Members, You Fat Disgusting Citizens.


----------



## Diarrhea (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm no. 157,660.


----------



## Fratley (Dec 30, 2009)

#171,151. One of the masses!


----------



## Hisagi (Dec 30, 2009)

98459 

and i have yet to have that memorized


----------



## tkROUT (Dec 30, 2009)

Mine is #168067.Very lively and versatile forum and pretty informative.


----------



## Rakiyo (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm number 157476


----------



## Kathutet (Dec 30, 2009)

one hundred and forty-six thousand two hundred and fourteen

that's my number. call me, baby


----------



## ShadyShikamaru (Dec 30, 2009)

How do I find out what number I am?  Sorry for the newbie question.  

But with over 100,000 members, how many of those post on a weekly basis?


----------



## Espada (Dec 30, 2009)

^ You check your number based on your profile link. I guess you're no. 171686?

Most of them doesn't.. probably around a thousand that is still active..


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm number 161978  so many members


----------



## Kumomaru (Dec 30, 2009)

91 201

I practically own this place


----------



## Butcher (Dec 30, 2009)

Number 156355.


----------



## Abaration (Dec 30, 2009)

Hi there!

I was wondering: I guess everyone here loves Naruto the most, but aside Naruto, what anime/manga do you like most?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 30, 2009)

number 62412


----------



## Rache (Dec 30, 2009)

Number 133116 reporting in!


----------



## marcus (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm number 3438


----------



## Xirius (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm 2525, I'm here to destroy all others behind me


----------



## Urarenge2005 (Dec 30, 2009)

Lets see
I wonder what my number is..... cool. 8923...
I noticed how all the older people don't have 60 gazillion posts. 
We old timers have little to say, but when we do you best listen. 

A Rabbi a Priest and a Minister all walk into a bar. The bartender says "Is this some kinda joke?"


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 31, 2009)

Abaration said:


> Hi there!
> 
> I was wondering: I guess everyone here loves Naruto the most, but aside Naruto, what anime/manga do you like most?



Wrong place at the wrong time?


----------



## Verloren (Dec 31, 2009)

I'm number... something <.<


----------



## Kaiyx (Jan 1, 2010)

No. 170460 Reporting in!


----------



## Nim (Jan 1, 2010)

I'm just number 123857 D:


----------



## Misha-San (Jan 1, 2010)

I am number 51909 =]


----------



## K (Jan 2, 2010)

166,485....


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 2, 2010)

166, 486 here ^^


----------



## MminatoO (Jan 8, 2010)

Great news!


----------



## uchihaArtofrun (Jan 8, 2010)

I'm not slim ..!


----------



## JonnyCake (Jan 8, 2010)

Still can't believe I have been on these forums this long.


----------



## Neco (Jan 9, 2010)

I remember when it was 50,000


----------



## xErika (Jan 9, 2010)

Thats alot of members congrats to NF


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jan 9, 2010)

*Join us!*

*Join us!*

*Join us!*

*Join us!*


----------



## Assim (Jan 10, 2010)

The number of members is huge, what an awesome community.


----------



## blux (Jan 10, 2010)

So who's no.1 (or the lowest number that can be found)? I found Reznor who's no. 6.

EDIT: I think I found out, it's


----------



## Kenshi (Jan 10, 2010)

JonnyCake said:


> Still can't believe I have been on these forums this long.



Neither do I!


----------



## Smoke (Jan 12, 2010)

It doesn't have that many members.


It might have that many accounts, but not that many members.


----------



## Jesusfreak (Jan 12, 2010)

Lol, we actually have more members then the official Naruto/Viz forum


----------



## d3l (Mar 30, 2010)

blux said:


> So who's no.1 (or the lowest number that can be found)? I found Reznor who's no. 6.
> 
> EDIT: I think I found out, it's



Of course it's Tazmo. 

He's The King!


----------



## Dalis (Mar 31, 2010)

170,419  DDDDDD


----------



## blkdiablo013 (Mar 31, 2010)

That's brilliant stuff!


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Mar 31, 2010)

Smoke said:


> It doesn't have that many members.
> 
> 
> It might have that many accounts, but not that many members.



And I'm glad that's the case . As it is there are literaly dozens upon dozens if not hundreds of active posters I have never come across . I doubt even the mods know each other that well


----------



## Dalis (Apr 1, 2010)

And hundreds hang around the FCs.


----------



## Detective (Apr 1, 2010)

JonnyCake said:


> Still can't believe I have been on these forums this long.



LOL I laughed about this concept earlier today when I finally reached 1,000 posts. You Sir/Madam, have out-lazily lurked me.


----------



## Jones (Apr 2, 2010)

Not one of THE, original members but there aren't many still on this forum that have come before me. Used to frequent the forum quite often during its hay-day. Anyone that can remember the creation of the Bleach 13 Squad role playing thing might remember my name but I'm glad this forum has grown to such epic proportions. Not many of the original members are still here but it's glad to see it still going strong, keep up the good work guys.


----------



## d3l (Apr 3, 2010)

Superman said:


> LOL I laughed about this concept earlier today when I finally reached 1,000 posts. You Sir/Madam, have out-lazily lurked me.



Ah, there's a year 2004 old timer in this thread


----------



## Migooki (Apr 3, 2010)

2009 was here, 2004 is a loser.


----------



## Fancy (Apr 3, 2010)

2007 was bomb. Old days, old members.


----------



## Detective (Apr 3, 2010)

Miyuki said:


> 2009 was here, 2004 is a loser.



Michael Jackson died in 2009. 

Instant Disqualification.

:mj

P.S:


----------



## Painwolove (Apr 4, 2010)

Most are probably trolls tho...


----------



## sneaki (Apr 5, 2010)

Wow, I joined back in Oct. 2004. Nice seeing you guys are still going strong.


----------



## Tic747 (Apr 5, 2010)

just stop counting,
all we know that this forum is too popular for losers to join!
P.S. lov the GIF superman
ownage


----------



## Diskyr (May 15, 2010)

I'm number ###
.
.
.


----------



## Purgatory (May 16, 2010)

Aren't most of them dupes, or do we actually have over 100K?


----------



## Andre (May 16, 2010)

Most of them are Jizz dupes.


----------



## Purgatory (May 16, 2010)

Andre said:


> Most of them are Jizz dupes.



Could've sworn most of them were Kisame/Mecha Kisame dupes.


----------



## Kenshi (May 16, 2010)

Number 13.282here!


----------



## Jeefus (May 16, 2010)

I think most are dupes if not they be lurking....


----------



## ulquihime_baby (May 16, 2010)

Member 104493. Guess that's me :33

What happened to the other members though? This forum used to be way funner  

Let's go back to 2007 & 2008 pek


----------



## Deweze (May 16, 2010)

LOL I CAN'T GO TO PAGE 85


----------



## ulquihime_baby (May 16, 2010)

Man, what the *FUCK*?


----------



## Deweze (May 16, 2010)

Troll thread is awesome


----------



## Diskyr (May 16, 2010)




----------



## Hellion01 (May 17, 2010)

I love this place...
glad i found it.


----------



## saiya-jin (May 17, 2010)

I love being a part of this forum! I don't really venture far from the few places I visit, but hopefully that'll change soon!


----------



## 海外ニキ (May 18, 2010)

*insert generic praise*


----------



## emROARS (May 20, 2010)

#125658 am i. 

Well done NF.


----------



## Darth (May 21, 2010)

How the hell do you know which number you are?

I WANNAZ KNOW.


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (May 21, 2010)

Awesome!!


----------



## 海外ニキ (May 22, 2010)

Darth said:


> How the hell do you know which number you are?
> 
> I WANNAZ KNOW.



Click on your profile, and take a look at the link.


The number sequence at the end of the link is your user number.



I'm 57008.


----------



## Vanity (May 22, 2010)

It's amazing how many members this place has now. It makes my member number feel really low now.


----------



## blue berry (May 23, 2010)

I'm just a number. I don't feel all that special


----------



## Mintaka (May 24, 2010)

blue berry said:


> I'm just a number. I don't feel all that special


*pats on the back*  There there.....

You were never special to begin with.


----------



## Seraphus (May 24, 2010)

This is definatley the best naruto board i've seen so far. I've been watching naruto since ep23 part 1 lol


----------



## SxR (Jun 15, 2010)

2007 was the best, both Naruto and Bleach were having an awesome time, now they just suck 

EDIT: Member number 90168


----------



## Morphine (Jun 15, 2010)

119284 here


----------



## Flame Emperor (Jun 15, 2010)

Member #174698 here.


----------



## Iian Buraun (Jun 15, 2010)

Yay us!!!! we win so hard!


----------



## Annamay (Jun 15, 2010)

Damn that is a whole lot of numbers 

I'm member 162722


----------



## BigRed (Jun 15, 2010)

Im #....alot. dam who took all the good spots?


----------



## True (Jun 15, 2010)

Haha, place is growing by the minute. I'm number.. I can't even tell, XD.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jun 15, 2010)

Knightmare Zero said:


> Haha, place is growing by the minute. I'm number.. I can't even tell, XD.



181593 **


----------



## ulquihime_baby (Jun 15, 2010)

I wanna be #3


----------



## Superior (Jun 16, 2010)

Damn Trumpet!!


----------



## peniskoker (Jun 28, 2010)

Hell yea we sexy!


----------



## Divi (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm number 181704


----------



## Anjeh (Jun 28, 2010)

i am 140,231!
crap


----------



## Wang Yuanji (Jun 28, 2010)

1*69*051


----------



## Zaru (Jul 23, 2010)

Half of the newly registered accounts are already banned. Just how many of those 170k are actually dupes?


----------



## Mello Yellow (Jul 23, 2010)

I'm not a dupe. 

I'm just unimportant.


----------



## somaya (Jul 23, 2010)

wooooooooooooooooooooooooow


----------



## darkness- (Jul 23, 2010)

I'm a  dupe.


----------



## Didi (Jul 23, 2010)

Zaru said:


> Half of the newly registered accounts are already banned. Just how many of those 170k are actually dupes?



I'm guessing at least half of NF members is Kisame.


----------



## Kathutet (Jul 23, 2010)

Didi said:


> I'm guessing at least half of NF members is Kisame.


 oh didi


----------



## King Arthur (Jul 23, 2010)

Im one of those 170,778 members, but for how long? lol


----------



## beij (Jul 23, 2010)

sup King Arthur, you will find that this place sucks, and yeah its easy to get banned....i'm from moviecodec by the way to 'bro'


----------



## Aburame Kyo (Jul 23, 2010)

6 years running strong.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jun 2, 2011)

I love you all.


----------



## Sora (Jun 2, 2011)

wut               ?


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jun 2, 2011)

derppppppppppppppppppp


----------



## Soul (Jun 3, 2011)

Posting


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 3, 2011)

Thank you Kisame.

We would have never been able to do it without you


----------



## Eternity (Jun 3, 2011)

We so many!


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Jun 3, 2011)

If there is so many, how come there is so many posters I have seen before? That population is bigger than a small city. If you dropped me in a random place in my home city, I'd be lucky if I recognised anyone.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 3, 2011)

Because a large number of those members are inactive, and you probably only post in a select few sections.

There's dozens of members I _never_ see because I don't post in the sections that they're regulars in, such as the Art sections and Music ones.


----------



## JellyButter (Jun 3, 2011)

I love you guys


----------



## Eternity (Jun 3, 2011)

We love you too


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jun 4, 2011)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> I love you all.





JellyButter said:


> I love you guys





Eternity said:


> We love you too



hey


----------



## Eternity (Jun 4, 2011)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> hey



Don't worry, I love you more


----------



## Kyousuke (Jun 4, 2011)

Now what if all 200,715 (currently) logged in at once?


----------



## Eternity (Jun 4, 2011)

Cookies said:


> Now what if all 200,715 (currently) logged in at once?




Boom!


----------



## Kyousuke (Jun 4, 2011)

NF would cease its existence. 

Though I do believe you need to factor in banned members and dupes.


----------



## Nhelia (Jun 4, 2011)

Some forums list Total members and then active members at the bottom. Maybe they should do that here?


----------



## Anarch (Jun 5, 2011)

how would you define active ?


----------



## Bioness (Jun 5, 2011)

Active = been on in the past week, I think


----------



## Danchou (Jun 5, 2011)

I thought NF was on a decline and had it's peak, but we've just set a new record.


> Most users ever online was 5,117, 04-06-2011 at 09:01 PM.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jun 5, 2011)

Danchou, that counter has been glitched for years.


In fact, I believe it was only fixed in 2010.


So yeah, I suppose it's a record of sorts. But if only that actually worked how it was supposed to way back when, we'd know when the _actual_ record of most users online was set.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 5, 2011)

More members =/ more quality sadly


----------



## ChiIloveNarutoChi (Jun 5, 2011)

You have a very cool page!


----------



## Kyousuke (Jun 5, 2011)

Does anyone else get the option to go to a page 45 in this thread? I have 40 posts per page so like 90 for normal people. 

It just redirects me to 44. (the current)


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jun 5, 2011)

There's a relatively simple answer to that, Cookies. 

Try making a post in this thread and then delete it. You'll notice that the usual message of the post being deleted doesn't show up here.

In short, the reason you can't go to the last page, is because it becomes a placeholder for the deleted posts that we as normal members can't see in this thread.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 5, 2011)

ChiIloveNarutoChi said:


> You have a very cool page!



Thank you friend.


----------



## Cocoa (Jun 8, 2011)

I normally hate forums, but I have lurked here for quite a while and thought, "Wow, this forum provides me with constant entertainment and amusement! I must join!" 

I still lurk.


----------



## G (Jun 8, 2011)

And more members comin' every day.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jun 8, 2011)

More dupes too


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Jun 8, 2011)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> There's a relatively simple answer to that, Cookies.
> 
> Try making a post in this thread and then delete it. You'll notice that the usual message of the post being deleted doesn't show up here.
> 
> In short, the reason you can't go to the last page, is because it becomes a placeholder for the deleted posts that we as normal members can't see in this thread.



That's what it is! I thought the thread had a bug or something.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jul 5, 2011)

This is the most active anime forum I have seen.

Deal with it


----------



## Guru (Jul 5, 2011)

It's because of the asthetics. 

Just looks so much nicer than any other forum I've seen.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jul 5, 2011)

I like how my posts were merely edited together thereby just ignoring everything.

All that I was trying to demonstrate was that it sorta just looks like another convo thread to me. I mean, do we need 88 pages of _sweet, awesome, cool, etc._?

If it's fine the way it is, what does it even matter if I bump it two or three times in a row? Especially since this ain't a post counting section, and others are having random convos in it anyway.

And if it's not fine, then it begs the question of why this isn't locked and the Senior Member thread is.

Oh well, carry on with what you're doing, it isn't worth trying to figure out your logic.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jul 5, 2011)

Lol, get over yourself. I find the treble posting annoying.

Don't like it? Get the fuck out of my section.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jul 5, 2011)

Well gee, if I had actually seen that you were running this joint now, I would have continued to not give a shit instead. lol


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jul 5, 2011)

Problem solved.

EDIT: You'll probably want to stop giving a shit about the ad board too.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jul 5, 2011)

I don't think I've ever had a shit to give about that place.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jul 5, 2011)

I took over moderation of all the places I thought no one gave a shit about. I had no idea anyone was giving a shit here or I probably would have stayed away.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jul 5, 2011)

Well if I'm the only one giving a shit, I don't think you have much to worry about.


----------



## dream (Jul 5, 2011)

I care about this section...


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jul 5, 2011)

Lies                        .


----------



## dream (Jul 5, 2011)

Well I certainly do care more about this section than I do care about Art 101.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jul 5, 2011)

Well, the Senior Member thread does hold some dear memories of awesome people I met, so I guess I still have some attachment . . .


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jul 5, 2011)

I should really move this thread to the lounge, yah?


----------



## dream (Jul 5, 2011)

That would be a more fitting place for this thread.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jul 5, 2011)

It's "fitting place" versus "tradition."


----------



## dream (Jul 5, 2011)

Time to flip a coin.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Jul 18, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> Time to flip a coin.


----------



## Madaras Eternal Eye (Jul 22, 2011)

Wow! There are a lot of people here! I'm already confused as to who's who.


----------

